# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Fevereiro 2018



## Duarte Sousa (1 Fev 2018 às 00:00)

*
Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## criz0r (1 Fev 2018 às 02:34)

Boa madrugada,

Algumas rajadas tímidas já se fazem sentir por aqui. A noite segue com 11,6°C.

Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


----------



## WHORTAS (1 Fev 2018 às 06:01)

Bom dia
Temperatura nos 9.8°C.
Vento a zeros.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Fev 2018 às 08:22)

Bom dia!

Chove fraco em Cascais.


----------



## belem (1 Fev 2018 às 10:38)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Chove fraco em Cascais.



Pois, aqui também choveu (ainda há poças no chão)  e o céu continua muito carregado.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Fev 2018 às 10:42)

Boas,

De madrugada fez uma ventania brutal, até acordei, eram umas 4 e tal da manhã.
Segundo o estação de referência a rajada máxima foi aos *77 km/h*, por cá o valor terá sido superior.
Com toda esta nebulosidade fez o vento abrandar bastante, ainda que sopre bem, mais logo deve voltar acelerar. 
*11,6ºC*


----------



## jamestorm (1 Fev 2018 às 13:37)

Alenquer bastante vento de norte, por vezes bem forte...caiu ainda ha pouco um aguaceiro mas coisa pra uns 2 minutos.


----------



## criz0r (1 Fev 2018 às 13:40)

Boa tarde,

Tal como previsto, o vento sopra moderado a forte desde o início da manhã.  Rajada máxima de 48km/h. Veremos se este valor consegue ser batido até ao final do dia.

Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (1 Fev 2018 às 15:03)

dados de ontem:

minima: *4.4ºC *(-2.4ºC)
maxima: *19.1ºC *(+0.2ºC)

Janeiro foi mais um mês abaixo da média, tive 53.3mm

Fevereiro começa bem ventoso  sigo com *14.4ºC* e um belo ventinho


----------



## RStorm (1 Fev 2018 às 15:33)

Boa Tarde
Máxima de ontem - *17,4ºC *
Dia diferente dos anteriores com vento, céu parcialmente nublado e temperatura fresca. 
Mínima: *7,2ºC *
Máxima: *14,2ºC *
T. Atual - *13,4ºC *
HR - 52% 
Vento de N - 16,2 Km/h 
Rajada máxima até agora: 25,9 Km/h


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2018 às 15:45)

A máxima de hoje foi de *15,1℃ *menos 4℃ que ontem..

Agora estão 14,2℃ e vento moderado mas que ainda não foi alem dos 37km


----------



## RStorm (1 Fev 2018 às 15:47)

Vento médio - *20,5 Km/h *
Rajada máxima até agora - *37,8 Km/h *


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Fev 2018 às 16:19)

Boa tarde. Dia um bocado ventoso aqui com o sol a aparecer entre as nuvens escuras. Em Fátima, a 6Km daqui deve estar a chover porque vejo um arco-íris nessa direcção, mas aqui não está...


----------



## dvieira (1 Fev 2018 às 16:21)

Neste momento caí um aguaceiro fraco. De vez em quando vem uma rajada de vento bastante forte. 9,2 ºC. HR 63%.


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2018 às 16:26)

*13,7℃* e uma rajada máxima de 40km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Fev 2018 às 16:50)

Por aqui este 1º dia de Fevereiro começou, extremamente ventoso, e assim continua ainda.
Ao inicio da tarde observei no trabalho uma galera de um camião, que "dançava" ao sabor do vento. 
Estava a começar a cair uns aguaceiros fracos, mas não passou disso.
O arco-íris também já veio dar o ar da sua graça.


----------



## MSantos (1 Fev 2018 às 16:51)

Boa tarde!

Dia ventoso e com bastante nebulosidade em Leiria, ainda que por vezes tivesse havido algumas pequenas abertas. Neste momento cai um aguaceiro fraco com as temperaturas a rondar os 11ºC nas estações da zona.


----------



## Candy (1 Fev 2018 às 18:00)

Boas,

Por Peniche está um frio de rachar, com um vendavál que não se aguenta e a chuva que parece gelo! 

O vento sopra forte e com rajadas. A temperatura há quase uma hora marcava 10ºC, no meu carro que por norma é certinho. A sensação térmica é bastante mais baixa, com este vento.

Está a cair um aguacceiro forte. Pelo barulho nos vidros, parece que trás algumas pedrinhas de gelo. 

Temperatura a baixar bastante.


----------



## StormRic (1 Fev 2018 às 19:01)

Aguaceiros não previstos em toda a Grande Lisboa:
*"GRANDE LISBOA:*
Céu geralmente pouco nublado, apresentando períodos de
maior nebulosidade até final da tarde.
Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) de norte, tornando-se
gradualmente moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h) a partir da manhã,
com rajadas até 70/80 km/h, em especial junto ao Cabo Raso.
Descida da temperatura máxima."







Aqui na Póvoa acabou de chover moderado.


----------



## Geopower (1 Fev 2018 às 19:06)

Aguaceiro fraco a moderado por Telheiras. Vento moderado de Norte com rajadas.10.7ºC.


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2018 às 19:09)

Lisboa tem algum íman, quando nada preve até tem chuva... Aqui nada de surpresas, nada de chuva.

Estão 10,7ºC e vento mais fraco


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Fev 2018 às 19:11)

Boas!
Vai chovendo fraco, não estava à espera.


----------



## criz0r (1 Fev 2018 às 19:19)

Aguaceiro moderado por aqui. Inesperado tendo em conta a previsão e acabou mesmo por fazer os primeiros acumulados do mês num total de 0,3mm. A rajada máxima chegou aos 49km/h. Temperatura nos 11,0°C após a passagem do aguaceiro.

Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (1 Fev 2018 às 21:01)

tive a partir das 17h e pouco em Lisboa até às 19h, apanhei 2 ou 3 aguaceiros fracos


entretanto por aqui os dados do dia:

minima: *3.6ºC *(-0.8ºC)
maxima: *15.1ºC *(-4.0ºC)
actual: *9.7ºC*


----------



## lm1960 (1 Fev 2018 às 21:09)

Boas,

Hoje pelo Bombarral esteve quase sempre limpo com rajadas de vento de moderado a forte, a temperatura registada (auto) andou entre os 12º ás 08:00 e as 14. após o almoço.
A partir das 16:00 o vento abrandou bastante e ás 18:00 caiu um aguaceiro moderado com a temperatura a descer aos 10.


----------



## WHORTAS (1 Fev 2018 às 21:28)

Temperatura máxima de 14.0°C
Temperatura mínima de 6.3°C
Rajada máxima de 50.0km/h
Agora estão  8.8°C e vento fraco com velocidade média na casa dos 13 km/h o que provoca uma sensação térmica de 5.1°C


----------



## Sanxito (1 Fev 2018 às 21:43)

Boa noite. 
Por cá sigo com 10.2°c e 75%HR. O vento sopra agora bem mais fraco, a rajada máxima foi registada pelas 15:16 com 47 Km/h.
A temperatura oscilou entre os 14.6°c pelas 13:04, e os 8.8°c pelas 2:23. 
Há também a registar um aguaceiro que valeu 0.2 mm.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (1 Fev 2018 às 22:26)

Boa Noite a todos,
Ora bem, hoje estive pela zona de Oeiras e Lisboa e o que tenho a dizer é que estava uma ventania desgraçada e céu com períodos de muito nublado, houve certos momentos em Oeiras em que senti uns chuviscos. Ao final da tarde, na baixa de Lisboa, ainda choveu o suficiente para molhar tudo.
Ficam algumas fotos:
Oeiras para SW:




Para os lados da 25 de Abril:




Serra de Sintra:




A tão famosa peninha vista de Oeiras, imagino o vendaval que havia por lá:




E o Palácio da Pena:




E por fim:












________
Uma boa viagem, pena a ventania mas aguenta-se 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Fev 2018 às 23:32)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite a todos,
> Ora bem, hoje estive pela zona de Oeiras e Lisboa e o que tenho a dizer é que estava uma ventania desgraçada e céu com períodos de muito nublado, houve certos momentos em Oeiras em que senti uns chuviscos. Ao final da tarde, na baixa de Lisboa, ainda choveu o suficiente para molhar tudo.
> Ficam algumas fotos:
> Oeiras para SW:
> ...



Bom resumo, excelentes registos.

————

As previsões estão valentes em termos de frio. 
Vários dias ventosos e com maximas baixas.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Fev 2018 às 00:02)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bom resumo, excelentes registos.
> 
> ————
> 
> ...


Muito Obrigado!!


----------



## criz0r (2 Fev 2018 às 00:58)

Boa noite,

A ventania mantém-se por aqui e impede a temperatura de descer mais. A noite segue com 10,6ºC.
Máxima de ontem ficou-se nos *15,2ºC*.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Fev 2018 às 01:07)

Boa noite!
O vento esteve bastante forte por volta das 23h, sentia-se bem no carro (e eu como um inexperiente na condução ainda apanhei alguns sustos ). 
De momento, por vezes ainda sopram umas rajadas mais raivosas.


----------



## WHORTAS (2 Fev 2018 às 05:12)

Boas
Temperatura mínima de 2.1°C
Agora estão  2.9°C


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Fev 2018 às 10:07)

Frio já bem instalado.
9,5ºC e vento moderado a forte, acompanhado com fortes rajadas.
Grizo à vista,vai lá vai.
Offtopic: Domingo na Amoreia, no Jogo Estoril-SCP deve estar interessante.


----------



## jamestorm (2 Fev 2018 às 11:28)

Aqui por Alenquer, nem frio, nem geada..nem chuva, parece me mais um dia primaveril e sem grande historia. Ja tivemos noites bem mais frias fora deste pseudo evento de frio. Sigo já com 12ºC.


----------



## dvieira (2 Fev 2018 às 12:44)

Neste momento céu limpo. 7,1 ºC. HR 57%.


----------



## miguel (2 Fev 2018 às 12:45)

Boas

Mínima de *7,0ºC*

Agora muito sol o vento bem mais fraco hoje e temperatura atual de *14,1ºC* (está um frio estranho)


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Fev 2018 às 12:59)

Boa tarde!
Vento super cortante por aqui. *11,0ºC 
*


----------



## miguel (2 Fev 2018 às 13:17)

Aqui vento quase nulo e já vai em *14,6ºC* mais um dia de Primavera.


----------



## jamestorm (2 Fev 2018 às 14:34)

@miguel  essa frase aplica-se mto bem a estes dias 'Está um frio estranho'  Isto não é frio em lado nenhum do mundo. Sigo com 14ºC um sol bem forte.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Fev 2018 às 14:40)

Por aqui *12,7ºC*. As janelas a norte estão bem fechadinhas senão a casa voa.


----------



## miguel (2 Fev 2018 às 14:45)

Ainda não foi alem dos *37km/h* aqui

Máxima até ao momento de *14,8ºC* e agora estão *14,6ºC*


----------



## criz0r (2 Fev 2018 às 14:45)

Boas,

A mínima chegou aos *9,9ºC* e por enquanto estão 13,8ºC. Rajada máxima de 40km/h.
Apesar de ser uma temperatura banal, o vento provoca algum desconforto térmico.


----------



## Candy (2 Fev 2018 às 18:47)

Boas,
Por Peniche apenas relatar o muito vento! Sopra forte e com rajadas. Temperatura há cerca de uma hora 10ºC, no centro da cidade. Quase impossivel respirar ao andar contra o vento. É gélido!

É só a mim que me acontece, quando clico em "Litoral Centro" no link de atalho do topo desta página (área azul clara), sou redireccionada para o tópico do mês de janeiro?


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Fev 2018 às 18:59)

Candy disse:


> Boas,
> Por Peniche apenas relatar o muito vento! Sopra forte e com rajadas. Temperatura há cerca de uma hora 10ºC, no centro da cidade. Quase impossivel respirar ao andar contra o vento. É gélido!
> 
> É só a mim que me acontece, quando clico em "Litoral Centro" no link de atalho do topo desta página (área azul clara), sou redireccionada para o tópico do mês de janeiro?



Não a mim também me acontece o mesmo, pois a hiperligação ainda não foi alterada para o mes de Fevereiro.
Depois de uma madrugada bastante ventosa, embora o vento tivesse reduzindo de intensidade, a sensação de frio foi bem considerável, durante todo o dia.
As extremidades do corpo, como o nariz, e as mãos, não são nada fáceis de aquecer num dia, como o de hoje.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Fev 2018 às 20:16)

Por Carcavelos a temperatura já está francamente fria, já abaixo dos 10 graus. A noite será bem fria nesta região.


----------



## Sanxito (2 Fev 2018 às 20:42)

Boa noite. 
Por cá sigo com 9.8°c e 69%HR. 
O dia teve os seguintes extremos. 
Tmin. 9.1°c (5:55)
Tmax 13.9°c (14:15)
Vento máx. 35 Km/h

A mínima ainda poderá ser batida antes da meia noite, veremos. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Fev 2018 às 21:18)

Esta super lua desta semana foi mesmo linda, pois lembro-me de ir para o trabalho ás 6:15 da manhã, e a lua aparecia, literalmente. por entre as árvores, assim meio escondida, e ainda para mais estava com uma cor magnífica.

A noite segue bem fresca, por aqui o que vale é que lareira vai ter de retomar em força, depois de ter estado durante os últimos dias, apenas a meio-gás, só mesmo para manter a temperatura ambiente.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Fev 2018 às 21:48)

Boas,

Máxima: *12,1ºC*
Actual/Minima: *7,3ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (2 Fev 2018 às 23:03)

Temperatura máxima de 12.8°C
Temperatura mínima de 1.1°C
Agora estão  3.2°C


----------



## Sanxito (2 Fev 2018 às 23:05)

Por cá tudo na mesma, 9.6°c e 71%HR. 
O vento foi-se. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## undersnite (2 Fev 2018 às 23:16)

Boa noite,
6.9°C, já com vento bem mais fraco, mas ainda assim algo desagradável para estar lá fora.


----------



## david 6 (3 Fev 2018 às 01:52)

minima: *5.2ºC *(+1.6ºC) 
maxima: *13.6ºC *(-1.5ºC)
actual: *4.0ºC*


----------



## criz0r (3 Fev 2018 às 02:39)

Boas,

9,5ºC por aqui. Enquanto o vento não cessar a mínima será banal.


----------



## WHORTAS (3 Fev 2018 às 07:25)

Bom dia
Mimima e actual de -1.0°C


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Fev 2018 às 07:38)

Temperatura baixa: 4,8 graus


----------



## André Filipe Bom (3 Fev 2018 às 08:55)

Bom dia Minima de -2.0ºC, por agora estão 1.1ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Sanxito (3 Fev 2018 às 10:32)

Bom dia.
Por cá o vento deu tréguas e a temperatura lá desceu até aos 6.2°c pelas 7:34.
Agora sigo com 11.8°c e 60%HR.
O vento vai regressando.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Fev 2018 às 10:42)

Bom dia.
Por aqui a temperatura desceu aos 6.1 graus, neste momento já 12.5.

Bom fim de semana.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Fev 2018 às 11:03)

Boas!
Cenário interessante. Nuvens baixas a chegar a norte e céu limpo a sul. 









Imagens de satélite:




Que frente de nuvens tão bem delineada a chegar a Lisboa e Portalegre.


----------



## miguel (3 Fev 2018 às 11:23)

Boas

Mínima de *5,2ºC*

Agora céu limpo e *14,4ºC*

Ao fim do dia pode ser que caia daquela chuva no meio da palha que de nada adianta e só vai fazer que a mínima seja bem mais alta.


----------



## miguel (3 Fev 2018 às 12:03)

já *15,0ºC* hoje deve ir aos 16ºC mas dentro do esperado. 
O vento também como esperado é fraco


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Fev 2018 às 12:29)

O dia de hoje acordou com geada, e agora a esta hora sigo, com céu nublado e com uma temperatura bem fresca.


----------



## rmsg (3 Fev 2018 às 14:20)

Mínima de *-2,9 ºC*
Actualmente *7,9 ºC* e céu nublado


----------



## Sanxito (3 Fev 2018 às 14:26)

Boas, por cá o dia vai aquecendo como era esperado, e após uma mínima de 6.2°c pelas 7:34, sigo agora com 14.7°c e 62%HR. A máxima até ao momento é de 15.0°c registada à pouco. O vento segue fraco. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (3 Fev 2018 às 15:33)

Máxima 15,6℃

Agora 14,7℃


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Fev 2018 às 15:48)

Boa tarde!
O céu lá ficou mais encoberto. Ao final do dia há chuvinha. 
___
A inversão da Praia da Rainha sempre a surpreender...
Em apenas 1h a temperatura subiu quase 8 graus!


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Fev 2018 às 16:37)

Aguaceiros fracos a cair neste momento.
Os solos já precisam de uma boa chuvada, pois á superficie, já estão completamente secos.


----------



## António josé Sales (3 Fev 2018 às 16:37)

Boa tarde por aqui já chove moderado


----------



## Candy (3 Fev 2018 às 16:51)

Por Peniche, hoje muito menos vento. Sopra fraco.

Hoje temos chuva! E chuva e chuva...


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Fev 2018 às 17:42)

Chove fraco.
10,6 graus.
Tarde fria.


----------



## dvieira (3 Fev 2018 às 17:45)

Por aqui vai chovendo moderado á duas horas seguidas. A temperatura vai descendo. Neste momento 8,7 ºC no meu sensor e HR 87%. Preferia a precipitação nas horas de maior frio quem sabe poderia ter alguma surpresa...


----------



## david 6 (3 Fev 2018 às 17:59)

ye chuviscos que mal molha o chão


----------



## miguel (3 Fev 2018 às 18:27)

Aqui nem um pingo ainda vi cair..mais um dia seco

12,5℃ vento fraco


----------



## Geopower (3 Fev 2018 às 18:40)

Por Telheiras ocorreu um periodo de chuva fraca. 11,6ºC. Vento fraco. 1021 hPa.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Fev 2018 às 19:14)

Os aguaceiros fracos, duraram pouco tempo, talvez uns 10 minutos, mal deu para as caleiras correrem.
Enquanto a chuva "ganha vontade" de vir, vou aproveitar entretanto para ultimar os preparativos para arrancar com a plantação do pomar, e de uma sebe de protecção, aqui pela minha quinta de agricultura biológica.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Fev 2018 às 19:19)

Boa noite a todos. Aqui continua a chuva fraca. De manhã também era pouca...


----------



## lm1960 (3 Fev 2018 às 19:37)

Boas,

Hoje de manhã a caminho do Bombarral apanhei -2º á saída de T.Vedras na E.N.8, eram 07:45.


----------



## miguel (3 Fev 2018 às 19:58)

Chove agora fraco acumulou agora 0,2mm

12,1℃ o vento esta nulo


----------



## miguel (3 Fev 2018 às 20:07)

Mordo a língua desta vez

Chove bem já acumulou 1,2mm


----------



## WHORTAS (3 Fev 2018 às 22:44)

Boa noite
Durante a tarde /Inicio da noite choveu fraco a moderado o que rendeu um acumulado de 2.4mm até ao momento.
Temperatura máxima de 13.5°C
De madrugada a temperatura mínima foi de  -1.1°C .
Agora estão 9.9°C.
Algumas fotos da geada desta manhã, do rio Lis e da lua na noite de ontem.


----------



## miguel (3 Fev 2018 às 23:53)

O acumulado hoje ficou em *1,8mm*


----------



## criz0r (4 Fev 2018 às 00:30)

Boas,

Conforme expectável, a mínima ontem não passou dos *9,0ºC* e hoje vai pelo mesmo caminho.
Acumulado estonteante de *0,3mm* nos aguaceiros fracos de ontem. Avizinham-se dias perfeitamente banais caso o vento se mantenha assim.
A noite segue com 11,3ºC e nortada moderada.


----------



## david 6 (4 Fev 2018 às 01:34)

ontem 0.1mm
hoje até agora 0.1mm

top


----------



## Candy (4 Fev 2018 às 02:26)

Boas,

Malta não sei o que se passa pois não estava a acompanhar, mas em Peniche de repente está TEMPORAL!!! O Vento médio está assustador! As rajadas nem falo!
Tenho pena que a EMA do Cabo Carvoeiro esteja tantas vezes em baixo.
Algo se passa lá fora!!!


----------



## Aspvl (4 Fev 2018 às 02:48)

Por Lisboa cai agora um aguaceiro moderado! É bom ouvir o som da chuva


----------



## david 6 (4 Fev 2018 às 02:53)

aguaceiro  8.5ºC


----------



## criz0r (4 Fev 2018 às 03:06)

Aguaceiro moderado por aqui. Ainda acumulou 0,3mm.

Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (4 Fev 2018 às 03:18)

Gostava de saber se mais algum mebro aqui do Oeste deu por isto!
Um colega aqui do forum diz ter visto cair granizo na Atouguia da Baleia, sensivelmente à hora que lhe relatei ter sentido o o tal vento fortíssimo no centro de Peniche.


Entretanto aliviou e voltou ao vento que estava antes, "apenas" vento moderado, por vezes forte, com rajadas.


----------



## Candy (4 Fev 2018 às 03:39)

Outra vez o vento medio fortíssimo, com esta célula que está agora a passar! Parece não ser tanto como há pouco, mas vamos ver.

EDIT: Já acalmou. Embora forte, muito menos do que antes. Sentiu-se mais as rajadas. Veio com aguaceiro forte.


----------



## jamestorm (4 Fev 2018 às 04:56)

Alenquer> forte aguaceiro acordei com o barulho


----------



## pe5cinco5 (4 Fev 2018 às 05:24)

Chove na zona de Corroios
Precipitação fraca mas por vezes tem alguma intensidade.

Se fosse em zonas altas talvez houvessem surpresas.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (4 Fev 2018 às 09:23)

Bom dia, por aqui ontem choveu mas mal deu para molhar o chão, infelizmente não acumulou nada, hoje continua tudo a 0.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2018 às 09:33)

Boas,

*3,3 mm.*

Tal como a @Candy relatou, por aqui os aguaceiros também eram acompanhados com vento bastante forte.
Na estação de referência registou-se rajada de 69 km/h, mas pelo impacto do vento nas janelas, aqui foi de certeza bastante superior o valor. Tem sido impressionante, desde de Maio/Junho que tenho sempre rajada máxima mensal no minimo nos 75 km/h, não tem falhado qualquer mês.


----------



## Sanxito (4 Fev 2018 às 09:55)

Bom dia. 
Por cá sigo com 9.5°c e 77%HR. 
O acumulado é de 1.8 mm e o vento atingiu os 26 km/h pelas 7:55, altura em que chovia. A mínima foi registada nessa mesma hora com 6.9°c. 
O sol agora vai espreitando 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Fev 2018 às 10:02)

Este domingo acordou logo com sol, mas a temperatura mante-se ainda fresca.


----------



## dvieira (4 Fev 2018 às 11:11)

Neste momento existe algumas nuvens dispersas no céu. 6,5 °C. HR 86%.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2018 às 12:02)

Granizo com *8,8ºC.
*


----------



## miguel (4 Fev 2018 às 12:15)

Boas

Mínima de *7,2ºC*

Esta madrugada choveu e acumulou* 0,8mm *
Total de ontem e hoje *2,6mm*

Agora estão *12,8ºC* com muito sol e vento moderado


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Fev 2018 às 12:22)

WHORTAS disse:


> Boa noite
> Durante a tarde /Inicio da noite choveu fraco a moderado o que rendeu um acumulado de 2.4mm até ao momento.
> Temperatura máxima de 13.5°C
> De madrugada a temperatura mínima foi de  -1.1°C .
> ...


Belas fotos, parabéns.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2018 às 12:24)

Belo aguaceiro neste momento.
Ha momentos ocorreram rajadas bem violentas, ai se eu tivesse uma estação...


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Fev 2018 às 12:49)

Muitos aguaceiros pela madrugada.

Dia de Inverno, ainda abaixo dos 10°C e o vento piora severamente a sensação. Bom para ficar no quente em casa!


----------



## david 6 (4 Fev 2018 às 12:53)

hoje sigo com *4.1mm* acumulado

11.5ºC e algum vento


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2018 às 13:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Granizo com *8,8ºC.
> *



Fica o registo.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Fev 2018 às 13:56)

Boa tarde!
O acumulado do dia vai em *2,6 mm*. O dia segue muito desagradável, apesar do sol. Estão *11,6ºC* e muito vento.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Fev 2018 às 13:58)

jonas_87 disse:


> Fica o registo.



Provavelmente proveniente desta célula. Foto tirada às 12:12 a SW de Loures.


----------



## Aspvl (4 Fev 2018 às 14:21)

Aguaceiro de granizo ao pé de Nafarros.


----------



## Sanxito (4 Fev 2018 às 14:31)

Boa tarde. 
Por cá sigo com 12.6°c e 54%HR, 2.0 mm acumulados e rajada máxima de 40 Km/h.
Poucas nuvens e sol. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (4 Fev 2018 às 14:35)

Máxima de hoje de *13,6ºC*

Agora poucas nuvens o vento sopra fraco e estão *13,1ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2018 às 14:38)

Aspvl disse:


> Aguaceiro de granizo ao pé de Nafarros.



Por cá, do lado oposto da serra, deu para ver essa pequena célula,olhando também para o radar, vê-se que perdeu força ao passar pela serra.


----------



## Candy (4 Fev 2018 às 15:41)

Boa tarde

Em Peniche seguimos com vento forte com rajadas. Termómetro do carro marcava 11ºC há pouco. 

A madrugada foi, como havia relatado, com vento e aguaceiros fortes, acompanhados de granizo. A cada passagem de célula o vento intensificava de uma forma brutal! Até às 4h30 o mais forte tinha sido aquele por volta das 02h25 e foi de uma brutalidade...


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2018 às 15:56)

Por cá estamos assim. 
Daqui  a nada vou até ao estádio do Estoril Praia, vai estar mesmo bom. 
Edit: rajada de *71 km/h.*


----------



## david 6 (4 Fev 2018 às 16:55)

vista para o interior:


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (4 Fev 2018 às 17:06)

WHORTAS disse:


> Boa noite
> Durante a tarde /Inicio da noite choveu fraco a moderado o que rendeu um acumulado de 2.4mm até ao momento.
> Temperatura máxima de 13.5°C
> De madrugada a temperatura mínima foi de  -1.1°C .
> ...



Essa cidade é tão bela quanto as suas geadas e essas fotos nostálgicas


----------



## RStorm (4 Fev 2018 às 17:18)

Boa Tarde

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: *7,6ºC *
Máxima: *11,8ºC *

Tarde solarenga com algumas nuvens, mas desagradável devido ao vento de N. Durante a madrugada e manhã ocorreram aguaceiros por vezes fortes, que acumularam *3,3** mm*. A frente de ontem trouxe alguma chuva fraca/chuvisco que acumulou *0,9 mm*. 

T. Atual - *10,1ºC *
HR - 57% 
Vento - N 11,9 Km/h


----------



## WHORTAS (4 Fev 2018 às 17:41)

Boas
Madrugada com mínima de 4.1°C
Dia de céu azul com algumas nuvens dispersas e vento moderado
Temperatura máxima de 11.8°C
Agora  já estamos com 9.6°C
Acumulado de 1.8 mm durante a noite.


----------



## david 6 (4 Fev 2018 às 17:58)

neste momento: 






10.4ºC


----------



## miguel (4 Fev 2018 às 18:00)

Belos aguaceiros visíveis a Este parece Maio não fosse a temperatura 

Estão 9,2ºC


----------



## david 6 (4 Fev 2018 às 18:19)

dados do dia:

minima: *6.2ºC?* (se for +4.4ºC)
maxima: *12.4ºC *(-1.3ºC)
acumulado: *4.1mm*
actual: *9.9ºC*


----------



## flybull (4 Fev 2018 às 18:22)

Em Coruche por voltas das 16:45


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Fev 2018 às 19:19)

Boa noite!
Hoje fui ao marco geodésico de Montemor, em Loures. Desconhecia o local e acabei por ficar surpreendido com a paisagem. 
Serra de Sintra:





Expo e ponte Vasco da Gama:




Monsanto:




Lisboa e Serra da Arrábida ao fundo:


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2018 às 21:48)

Dados de hoje.
Mínima: 5,3 graus
Máxima: 10,6 graus
Rajada máxima: 71 km/h
Acumulado: 3,3 mm


Bem hoje no jogo na Amoreira estava um frio brutal.
7/8 graus e vento forte.


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Fev 2018 às 21:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bem hoje no jogo na Amoreira estava um frio brutal.
> 7/8 graus e vento forte.


Em Alvalade ainda deve ter ficado mais
É uma brincadeira, não levem a mal.


----------



## criz0r (4 Fev 2018 às 22:40)

Boa noite,

A mínima acabou por descer até aos *7,9ºC* e o acumulado fixou-se em *1,8mm*.
Hoje já se nota bem a entrada da massa de ar frio, menos 2ºC que ontem por esta hora.
Sigo com 9,8ºC estagnados desde as 21h e vento moderado por vezes forte.


----------



## miguel (4 Fev 2018 às 22:59)

Estão 8,1℃ está a horas nisto, mas também não esta previsto menos de 4 ou 5℃ a próxima Mínima.


----------



## jamestorm (4 Fev 2018 às 23:04)

Aqui a Norte do conselho de Alenquer começa a descer bem, 7ºC neste momento e está com todo o ar de que vai continuar a cair...


----------



## Sanxito (4 Fev 2018 às 23:31)

Boa noite. 
Por cá a máxima ficou nos 12.7°c, a mínima pelos 6.9°c, o vento atingiu os 40 Km/h e a precipitação pelos 2.0 mm. 
Agora sigo com 8.7°c e 77%HR. 
Por estas bandas, noites frias só com inversão, estas entradas só nos arrefecem as horas com sol. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (4 Fev 2018 às 23:47)

minima acabou por ser 5.8ºC

sigo com 6.1ºC, esperava mais frio que isto, para mim é uma noite como outra qualquer, o vento também não ajuda nada na minima


----------



## david 6 (5 Fev 2018 às 03:01)

2.4ºC


----------



## WHORTAS (5 Fev 2018 às 06:29)

Bom dia
-1.4°C neste momento.
Até ao nascer do sol deve baixar mais um pouco.
Geada mas não há


----------



## DaniFR (5 Fev 2018 às 07:59)

Bom dia 

Sigo com -2,5°C. Muita geada nos campos, nos carros e nos telhados.


----------



## Sanxito (5 Fev 2018 às 08:23)

Bom dia .
Saí de casa com 6.1°c que era a mínima até ao momento, ainda nas proximidades e nos sítios do costume apanhei belas geadas. 
Chego a Campo d'ourique e tenho 6.8°c enquanto a mínima foi de 6.3°c


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (5 Fev 2018 às 08:47)

8.3°C em Telheiras. Vento fraco. Céu limpo.


----------



## rmsg (5 Fev 2018 às 08:58)

Bom dia,
Mínima de -3,1 ºC, agora estou com -2,7 ºC


----------



## srr (5 Fev 2018 às 09:09)

Bom dia

-2 graus às 7h00


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Fev 2018 às 09:59)

Boas,

Minima de *6,5ºC*.
O vento moderado a forte não permitiu quase descida nenhuma da temperatura.
T-actual: *8,6ºC*
T.aparente: *4,9ºC

__________*
Na fábrica de geada/gelo, falo de Seiça, a temperatura caiu aos* -4,2ºC*


----------



## lsalvador (5 Fev 2018 às 10:17)

Por Tomar ate ao momento

6.1 °C (10:09 UTC)  -3.1 °C (07:37 UTC)


----------



## david 6 (5 Fev 2018 às 10:28)

minima de *-1.0ºC*
sigo com 8.3ºC


----------



## criz0r (5 Fev 2018 às 12:02)

Bom dia,

Mínima do ano batida e também desta temporada Outono/Inverno, o vento acalmou durante a noite e a temperatura caiu até aos *5,7ºC*.
O potencial desta entrada fria é tão grande, que mal o vento cessava a temperatura descia imediatamente a pique. Se o vento acalmar como ocorreu durante esta madrugada, posso perfeitamente chegar perto ou mesmo até aos 0º nos próximos dias.

Inicia-se a tarde com 12,1ºC, 50% de humidade e vento a soprar moderado com rajadas pontualmente fortes.


----------



## jamestorm (5 Fev 2018 às 12:07)

Por Alenquer nada...não e sentiu  temperaturas minimas nada de especial, pouco antes das 8h estavam 3ºC. Agora já vamos com 11ºC .  Sinceramente nada de especial quando inicio Dezembro tivemos noites consecutivas de temperaturas negativas e bem mais frio. Na tv ja falam em vaga de frio ahaha este país perdeu o tino de vez...


----------



## miguel (5 Fev 2018 às 12:24)

Aqui a mínima foi de *5,8ºC*

Agora muito sol e já vai em *13,3ºC* com vento fraco


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Fev 2018 às 12:34)

jamestorm disse:


> Sinceramente nada de especial quando inicio Dezembro tivemos noites consecutivas de temperaturas negativas e bem mais frio. Na tv ja falam em vaga de frio ahaha este país perdeu o tino de vez...


IPMA: "*As temperaturas mais baixas irão registar-se entre terça e quinta-feira*, sendo que, no interior Norte e Centro, a temperatura mínima deverá atingir valores entre -2 e -7 ºC e a máxima entre 2 e 8 ºC. No restante território, a temperatura máxima deverá variar entre 10 a 13 ºC e a mínima entre 0 a 5 ºC."
----
Boas!
Preciso mesmo de arranjar um sensor. Se alguém souber onde poderei encontrar um auriol na zona de Lisboa, avisem. 
O dia começou bem fresco e ventoso, e eram visíveis cumulonimbus no oceano ao longe.
A estação que sigo marca *11,0ºC*.


----------



## miguel (5 Fev 2018 às 13:19)

Mais um dia de pouco frio por estes lados, estão *14,4ºC *e vento fraco, o sol forte também ajuda...


----------



## dvieira (5 Fev 2018 às 15:12)

Estão a aparecer algumas nuvens. Pode ser que se forme algum aguaceiro fraco. Pouco provável ... Neste momento 8,8 ° C. HR 50 %.


----------



## criz0r (5 Fev 2018 às 15:23)

13,3ºC. Vento desagradável que vai soprando moderado. Humidade baixa nos 40%.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (5 Fev 2018 às 15:31)

Boa tarde, enfim está a ser uma desilusão este evento de frio, a minima foi de -1.7ºC por agora estão 13.6ºC e céu nublado com abertas, para o interior estão alguns aguaceiros fracos, mas enfim em Dezembro tive mais frio do que isto, a nivel de precipitação está a ser uma desgraça total ontem apenas ao fim tarde lá conseguiu vir qualquer que acumulou 0.2mm.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (5 Fev 2018 às 15:36)

Yupi tão bom formou-se aqui por cima um pequeno aguaceiro e agora chove, muito bom não esperava.


----------



## miguel (5 Fev 2018 às 15:37)

Estão *13,6ºC* e muitas nuvens para enfeitar apenas o céu... a ver se de noite está limpo para baixar dos 5ºC

Máxima de *14,6ºC* hoje


----------



## André Filipe Bom (5 Fev 2018 às 15:42)

Muito bom rain rate de 8,6mm/h e acumulou 0.4mm.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (5 Fev 2018 às 15:47)

Com este aguaceiro a temperatura desceu 2 graus, estando agora nos 11.7ºC.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (5 Fev 2018 às 15:57)

11ºC agora e apróxima-se outro mas este já fase de dissipação.


----------



## david 6 (5 Fev 2018 às 16:23)

um desses aguaceiros vistos daqui há uns minutos atrás, agora já está mais perto e mais escuro mas mais feio para foto, desta vez os aguaceiros chegaram se um pouquinho mais para oeste, entrando no concelho de Coruche do lado leste, nota-se umas cortinas esbranquiçadas, sigo com 12.8ºC


----------



## david 6 (5 Fev 2018 às 16:41)

neste momento está assim, há 5min:


----------



## lsalvador (5 Fev 2018 às 16:53)

Por Tomar


----------



## david 6 (5 Fev 2018 às 16:58)

vejam estas cortinas esbranquiçadas neste momento


----------



## criz0r (5 Fev 2018 às 17:19)

Vento moderado a forte na ultima hora, com rajada máxima de *38km/h*. 12,2ºC a descer em modo Caracol.


----------



## miguel (5 Fev 2018 às 17:34)

belos aguaceiros a este e tão perto e tão longe, ao menos que viesse para cá mas já teria a pedir muito.

Estão 11,4ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Fev 2018 às 17:45)

Neste momento no comboio entre Cascais e Carcavelos... Vejo boas formações a ESTE.

É um sentimento triste que tenho neste momento, bater de frente com a realidade, neve em Portugal é cada vez mais difícil de acontecer é a impotência de nada poder fazer para combater este facto é triste. Não sei se me estou a fazer entender. Está tão perto e tão longe ao mesmo tempo....


----------



## jamestorm (5 Fev 2018 às 17:55)

Aqui nada de especial, precipitação nem vê-la! Hoje, só por um pouco de aragem mais fresca se podia dizer que estávamos num "evento de frio", a temperatura chegou aos 14ºC aqui em Alenquer e isto NÃO é frio. Vamos ver o que amanha, já em pelo evento, vamos ter.

Cada vez mais estas "ondas de frio" estão ridículas em Portugal, o país cada vez mais é mais ameno e seco.


----------



## srr (5 Fev 2018 às 17:56)

Bem,

Que evento -  à de 1 hora atrás, durante 3 minutos tive aqui : Chuva + granizo + flocos de neve......numa mistura tipo cocktail.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Fev 2018 às 18:00)

Mais um dia frio e bastante ventoso. A mínima foi de *5,5ºC*, mais alta do que esperava.

A Este vão passando umas células bastante fotogénicas com tons alaranjados, característicos do chegar da noite. Belas bigornas e cortinas de precipitação. Infelizmente estão longe o suficiente para não conseguir fazer registos decentes devido aos prédios que estão à frente. Ainda assim deixo aqui a foto possível.


----------



## Karlla (5 Fev 2018 às 18:07)




----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Fev 2018 às 18:08)

Por aqui o dia de hoje acordou com um valente "manto" de geada, pois quando eu ia para o trabalho, ás 6:20, já se notava as ervas, a brilhar. 
De resto o dia, foi sempre gelado, devido ao vento.


----------



## Sanxito (5 Fev 2018 às 18:14)

Boa tarde. 
Por cá mais um dia típico de entradas de NE. 
A mínima ainda desceu após eu sair da casa, ficou nos 5.9°c pelas 7:46, a máxima nos 13.8°c pelas 14:34. 
Agora sigo com o vento a aumentar de intensidade, a temperatura está nos 10.7°c e 66%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (5 Fev 2018 às 18:14)

com o pôr do sol:


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Fev 2018 às 18:19)

Mínima: *4,7ºC*
Máxima: *11,2ºC
*
Infelizmente, é com pesar que vejo a paisagem em frente a minha casa mudar. Lá se foram os choupos negros todos


----------



## david 6 (5 Fev 2018 às 20:26)

8.7ºC , a sério frio onde andas, também tenho uma palha sobre mim e vento tudo pa estragar


----------



## lm1960 (5 Fev 2018 às 20:47)

Boas,

Hoje ás 07:30 na E.N.8 entre Ramalhal e Outeiro da Cabeça o carro registou *-2.5º.*....


----------



## WHORTAS (5 Fev 2018 às 21:20)

Boas .
A mínima chegou aos -1.8°C e a máxima aos 12.6°C
Neste momento estão 7.6°C. ontem estava mais baixa a esta hora.


----------



## miguel (5 Fev 2018 às 21:24)

Estão *9,0ºC* e mal sai disto

Quando vier o AA com as inversões ai sim teremos frio com valores de registo.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (5 Fev 2018 às 21:57)

6.9ºC aqui já houve dias em que estava o AA e estava bem mais frio, enfim.


----------



## jamestorm (5 Fev 2018 às 21:59)

Também nunca entendi o que se pasa por aí agora com o abate de aárvores, parece estar na moda. O choupo é uma arvore de baixa manutenção e resistente à secura e que alegram as nossas praças..mas Lisboa parece ter declarado guerra às suas àrvores. Parece que é tudo pra vir abaixo. 



guisilva5000 disse:


> Mínima: *4,7ºC*
> Máxima: *11,2ºC
> *
> Infelizmente, é com pesar que vejo a paisagem em frente a minha casa mudar. Lá se foram os choupos negros todos


----------



## jamestorm (5 Fev 2018 às 22:03)

Entretanto as temperaturas não descem nem por nada, se isto é uma vaga de frio ahahah
8ºC em Alenquer.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (5 Fev 2018 às 22:20)




----------



## jonas_87 (5 Fev 2018 às 22:24)

Boas,

Minima: *6,5ºC*
Actual: *11,8ºC*

A saga dos dias ventosos soma e segue.

Lá fora, bem desagradável...




________

Na manhã de quarta-feira há uma janela de oportunidade de se formar geada no Pisão, devo lá passar, vamos ver se consigo fazer registos fotográficos e medição de temperatura.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Fev 2018 às 22:56)

Confesso que isto é sem duvida um bom passo,volta e meia aparece na descritiva.

Previsão para 2ª feira, 5.fevereiro.2018
*
GRANDE LISBOA:*
Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, podendo apresentar períodos de maior
nebulosidade a partir da tarde.
Vento moderado (15 a 30 km/h) do quadrante norte, tornando-se
moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) com rajadas até 65 km/h a partir da
tarde, *em especial junto ao Cabo Raso.

FONTE: IPMA*

Claro que  que expandia a área do vento forte para o interior do concelho, localizando, vai até à zona do Autódromo do Estoril (que fica em Alcabideche), por exemplo.
Estou à vontade para falar, é sem dúvida importante passar uma previsão mais realista,pois o vento em toda a nossa costa jamais será homogenio em termos de intensidade.


----------



## Sanxito (5 Fev 2018 às 23:20)

Boa noite. 
Por cá a temperatura vai descendo muito lentamente, o vento que aumentou de intensidade não permite maior ou mais rápida descida. Tudo normal portanto. 
Sigo com 8.8°c e 63%HR. O vento atingiu os 31 Km/h. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (5 Fev 2018 às 23:24)

Boas, 

O vento sopra forte por aqui com rajadas sempre acima dos  30km/h. A temperatura está nos 9,4°C e não deve passar muito disto. 

Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Teya (5 Fev 2018 às 23:37)

Boa noite, temperatura nos 8.1ºC a descer lentamente e vento gelado lá fora (sensação térmica 3º a 4ºC)


----------



## david 6 (5 Fev 2018 às 23:37)

minima: *-1.0ºC *(*-6.8ºC*)
maxima: *13.7ºC *(+1.3ºC)
actual: *5.3ºC *


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2018 às 00:30)

Bem, na rua está insuportável.
6,6 graus e vento moderado a forte acompanhado por fortes rajadas.


----------



## StormRic (6 Fev 2018 às 00:52)

Boa noite, o vento variável, entre quase calma e por vezes sustentado acima dos 30 Km/h com rajadas até 49 Km/h, , baixa a temperatura sentida para *3,0ºC*, enquanto a temperatura real se fica pelos *8,2ºC*. Medições feitas há duas horas atrás na rua na urbanização do Casal da Serra, na Póvoa, sítio caprichoso com corredores de vento. Mas durante as horas de sol mais alto, a temperatura à sombra, em locais abrigados e aquecidos pelas pelas fachadas ensolaradas, atingiu valores até 22ºC. Em terreno aberto à sombra ficou-se pelos *12,4ºC*.


----------



## criz0r (6 Fev 2018 às 01:10)

Não há tréguas no vento.  8,9°C e aparente de 6,0°C. 

Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (6 Fev 2018 às 01:11)

A esta hora aqui a Norte de Alenquer, sitio conhecidos pelas suas geadas, não está a descer nada...7ºC a esta hora.


----------



## jamestorm (6 Fev 2018 às 01:52)

e sim nota-se o vento ligeiro, deve estar a impedir de descer...nem sequer está muito frio. esperemos q amanha anime com as mínimas.


----------



## david 6 (6 Fev 2018 às 02:01)

3.1ºC, a brisa ainda se mantém...


----------



## WHORTAS (6 Fev 2018 às 07:14)

Bom dia
Embora a temperatura tenha subido a meio da noite, registam se neste momento -2.4°C.
 saliento o deltaT elevado para esta hora do dia: -0.5°C/h
Sai para o trabalho ainda de noite mas notava alguma geada.


----------



## rmsg (6 Fev 2018 às 07:45)

Bom dia.
Mínima mais baixa que ontem: *-3,4 ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (6 Fev 2018 às 07:54)

Mínima de -3.0°C


----------



## srr (6 Fev 2018 às 08:33)

-1 isto nao é vaga de frio, é perfeitamente normal aqui em fevereiro

Sinceramente nao percebo esta preocupaçao com os sem abrigo...sem nexo.

Só vejo politicos a ocupar espaço nos noticiários sem nexo..é desinformaçao 

PURA E DURA.

O ser humano precisa de se mantar quente todos os dias do ano.

E não tendo abrigo, tanto faz estar 5ª como 1º ou 2º.  - è sempre frio.


----------



## Sanxito (6 Fev 2018 às 08:44)

Bom dia pessoal.
Esta noite foi mais uma em que o vento não deixou a temperatura descer, saí de casa com 6.7°c enquanto a mínima estava nos 6.3°c pelas 6:30.
Aqui por campo d'ourique foi a noite mais fria, mínima de 5.2°c, e sigo agora com 5.4°c

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## André Filipe Bom (6 Fev 2018 às 09:01)

Bom dia, estranhamente a minima de hoje foi mais alta que ontem, -0.1ºC e quase que nem houve geada, por agora estão 4.4ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Fev 2018 às 09:12)

André Filipe Bom disse:


> Bom dia, estranhamente a minima de hoje foi mais alta que ontem, -0.1ºC e quase que nem houve geada, por agora estão 4.4ºC e céu limpo.


Bom dia a todos. Eu também estranhei não haver geada aqui hoje... ontem sim, caiu uma grande geada.


----------



## MSantos (6 Fev 2018 às 09:27)

Bom dia.

Aqui em Leiria havia bastante geada, vi muita gente a tentar descongelar os vidros do carro no caminho que faço a pé até ao trabalho.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (6 Fev 2018 às 09:32)

Uma boa parte de Portugal Continental ainda está em seca severa e infelizmente parece que este mês vai acentuar ainda mais a seca, é triste este cenário que ainda estamos a atravessar e e de referir que por aqui as ervas verdes que estavam já estão a voltar a ter uma cor verde acastanhado.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2018 às 09:33)

Neste momento no topo da serra de Sintra.
491 metros — Monge
Temperatura aparente bem negativa devido ao vento forte.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Fev 2018 às 10:52)

jonas_87 disse:


> Neste momento no topo da serra de Sintra.
> 491 metros — Monge
> Temperatura aparente bem negativa devido ao vento forte.


Se passasse um aguaceirozito aí...
________
Boas!
Está insuportável lá fora. O vento acentua imenso a sensação de frio.


----------



## jamestorm (6 Fev 2018 às 11:15)

Em Alenquer não se sentiu frio nenhum, a mínima ficou-se pelos 4 graus...sempre aquela aragem a não deixar descer...Que fiasco!


----------



## david 6 (6 Fev 2018 às 11:19)

minima de *2.9ºC *
sigo com 9.4ºC


com o AA tenho noites mais frias que isto


----------



## miguel (6 Fev 2018 às 11:24)

Boas

Mínima de *4,5ºC*

Agora já vai nos *11,1ºC* com céu limpo e vento fraco


----------



## jamestorm (6 Fev 2018 às 11:24)

Pois é isso mesmo, aqueles dias em Novembro e Dezembro em que tivemos aqui dias sucessivos de geadas e negativos estavam associados a dias secos com anti ciclone . Isto não trás frio nenhum, é uma piada 



david 6 disse:


> minima de *2.9ºC *
> sigo com 9.4ºC
> 
> 
> com o AA tenho noites mais frias que isto


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2018 às 11:32)

Querem geadas/minimas negativas com vento? Lol
Sigo com 8,6 graus e vento moderado a forte.
Passei há momentos pela aldeia do Cabreiro, a escassos 2 km de casa, por lá já soprava bem forte.
Por cá tem feito muito frio, devido ao vento.  Hoje dentro de casa, registei na minha varanda/marquise virada a norte , uns frios 6,9 graus.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Fev 2018 às 11:36)

jamestorm disse:


> Pois é isso mesmo, aqueles dias em Novembro e Dezembro em que tivemos aqui dias sucessivos de geadas e negativos estavam associados a dias secos com anti ciclone . Isto não trás frio nenhum, é uma piada


Então mas qual é o espanto? As inversões térmicas funcionam melhor quando estamos sob influência anticiclónica.


----------



## criz0r (6 Fev 2018 às 11:39)

Bons dias,

O vento soprou moderado a forte durante a noite e assim permanece. A mínima ficou-se nos *7,0ºC*.
A manhã vai seguindo gélida com apenas 10,2ºC actuais e 32% de humidade.


----------



## david 6 (6 Fev 2018 às 11:40)

encontrei esta foto no facebook, de um Fernando Marques, de ontem ao final da tarde em Coruche:


----------



## jamestorm (6 Fev 2018 às 11:44)

só acho estranho que se tenha dito que vinha uma vaga de frio qdo não está frio assim por ai alem...resta saber o que se vai passar nos próximos dias. Ou ja se esqueceram do que é frio a  serio? 
Sigo já com 11 graus e parece-me q vai subir bem


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Fev 2018 às 11:50)

jamestorm disse:


> só acho estranho que se tenha dito que vinha uma vaga de frio qdo não está frio assim por ai alem...resta saber o que se vai passar nos próximos dias. Ou ja se esqueceram do que é frio a  serio?
> Sigo já com 11 graus e parece-me q vai subir bem


A tua localidade não representa Portugal inteiro. 
-----
*9,4ºC* por aqui e o vento ainda sopra bem.


----------



## jamestorm (6 Fev 2018 às 11:53)

A minha região é uma das zonas mais frias da zona Oeste e onde facilmente se forma geada e mesmo gelo. Já os tive este Outono/Inverno... mas nesta dita "vaga de frio" nem um cristal para amostra! Temperaturas mal desceram abaixo de 5ºC ainda. 


Tiagolco disse:


> A tua localidade não representa Portugal inteiro.
> -----
> *9,4ºC* por aqui e o vento ainda sopra bem.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2018 às 11:59)

Frio bem intenso por cá, neste preciso momento.
Temperatura aparente de *4ºC*.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Fev 2018 às 12:02)

jamestorm disse:


> A minha região é uma das zonas mais frias da zona Oeste e onde facilmente se forma geada e mesmo gelo. Já os tive este Outono/Inverno... mas nesta dita "vaga de frio" nem um cristal para amostra! Temperaturas mal desceram abaixo de 5ºC ainda.


Tens pelo menos 2 fatores que te estragaram a mínima: o vento (que impediu a inversão térmica) e a altitude baixa (quanto mais alto mais frio, neste caso).


----------



## miguel (6 Fev 2018 às 12:03)

Estão 11,7℃ com vento fraco nem tem sensação de frio nem a sombra aqui, é o que da viver numa cidade que em máximas é das mais quentes sempre do país.


----------



## MSantos (6 Fev 2018 às 12:05)

david 6 disse:


> encontrei esta foto no facebook, de um Fernando Marques, de ontem ao final da tarde em Coruche:



Wow! Grande foto!


----------



## rozzo (6 Fev 2018 às 12:13)

jamestorm disse:


> só acho estranho que se tenha dito que vinha uma vaga de frio qdo não está frio assim por ai alem...resta saber o que se vai passar nos próximos dias. Ou ja se esqueceram do que é frio a  serio?
> Sigo já com 11 graus e parece-me q vai subir bem



Já se está a dispersar muito esta discussão do frio ou não frio por aqui. 
Segue noutro tópico:

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-meteorologico-livre-2018.9618/pagina-92#post-653748


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2018 às 12:33)

Tal como previsto pelos modelos, o vento está aumentar de intensidade por cá.
Muita a coisa abanar na rua, árvores, sinais de transito,poste de electricidade e pará-raios/antenas nos topos dos telhados.
Devo estar com rajadas nos 70/80 km/h, estando a velocidade do vento igualmente elevada,o massacre do costume. lol


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Fev 2018 às 13:44)

Mínima de* 5,0ºC* por aqui, uma vez mais acima do que esperava. Porém, não posso dizer que não tenha estado frio, pois só quem passa a noite na rua poderá confirmá-lo. Essa história de não se justificar o apoio aos sem-abrigo é completamente descabida. A sensação de frio não se resume ao valor da temperatura, temos de ter em conta a velocidade do vento e outros aspectos. Basta ver os valores do índice biometeorológico disponibilizado pelo IPMA. Para quem passa a noite confortável em casa é muito fácil falar quando apenas vemos o valor que o termómetro nos apresenta.


----------



## RStorm (6 Fev 2018 às 14:06)

Boa Tarde
Mínima: *4,3ºC *

Dia com céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas e vento moderado. 

T. Atual: *10,2ºC *
HR: 32% 
Vento de NW 19,4 Km/h


----------



## miguel (6 Fev 2018 às 14:32)

Máxima de 12,5℃

Por agora 11,6℃ com vento por vezes moderado


----------



## criz0r (6 Fev 2018 às 15:08)

Boa tarde,

Vento bem mais forte que ontem diga-se de passagem. Rajada máxima de *43km/h*.
A temperatura segue nos 11,7ºC.


----------



## charlie17 (6 Fev 2018 às 15:33)

david 6 disse:


> encontrei esta foto no facebook, de um Fernando Marques, de ontem ao final da tarde em Coruche:


Yap, também vi.
Ontem coruche estava com um céu fantástico!


----------



## Teya (6 Fev 2018 às 15:51)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Mínima de* 5,0ºC* por aqui, uma vez mais acima do que esperava. Porém, não posso dizer que não tenha estado frio, pois só quem passa a noite na rua poderá confirmá-lo. Essa história de não se justificar o apoio aos sem-abrigo é completamente descabida. A sensação de frio não se resume ao valor da temperatura, temos de ter em conta a velocidade do vento e outros aspectos. Basta ver os valores do índice biometeorológico disponibilizado pelo IPMA. Para quem passa a noite confortável em casa é muito fácil falar quando apenas vemos o valor que o termómetro nos apresenta.



Ia falar disto precisamente, a sensação térmica está nos negativos e como exemplo, esta madrugada tive uma mínima de 4ºC mas a sensação térmica ia bem nos -4ºC e com este vento não ajuda. 
Em muitos países lá fora, é apresentada a temperatura e os valores de sensação térmica, porque muitas vezes, como o @Duarte Sousa explicou, não conta só o que está no termómetro.
Temperatura actual 10.9ºC


----------



## criz0r (6 Fev 2018 às 16:22)

Cheguei agora da rua e não obstante os 11,7ºC que a Estação regista neste momento o vento é de facto gélido.
Rajada de *39,2km/h* há momentos.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Fev 2018 às 16:23)

Atenção, pessoal dos distritos de Lisboa e Leiria! Estão a formar-se aguaceiros!


----------



## Geopower (6 Fev 2018 às 16:41)

Telheiras segue com 11,4ºC, Vento forte de Norte. Sensação térmica muito desagradável.  Céu nublado com abertas


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Fev 2018 às 16:55)

Esses aguaceiros parecem estar a ser criados através do "Lake Effect Snow", a única questão é que acho que falta a parte do "Snow"...


----------



## Teya (6 Fev 2018 às 17:18)

Temperatura: 10,1ºC Temperatura sentida: 3,5ºC
A passar por aqui:

http://img42.com/R38vs

http://img42.com/4Ad7c


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Fev 2018 às 17:22)

Deve estar a nevar na serra de Montejunto.
Por aqui, o céu ficou bastante encoberto mas já está a limpar.


----------



## Fall9 (6 Fev 2018 às 17:34)

Vista do topo do meu prédio, nas Caldas da Rainha.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (6 Fev 2018 às 17:36)

Estão agora *10,2ºC* com algumas nuvens a enfeitar.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Fev 2018 às 17:38)

Em Cascais o vento é cortante... A sensação térmica e muito baixa devido ao vento. De manhã o carro marcava 3 graus em Sassoeiros.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Fev 2018 às 17:48)

Por aqui o dia de hoje, começou com vento moderado, e com muito frio, que permanceu durante todo o dia.
Devido ao vento durante a noite, não houve a ocorrencia de geada.


----------



## Fall9 (6 Fev 2018 às 17:48)

Está assim perto do Montejunto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Fev 2018 às 18:10)

Chego a casa já abaixo dos 10!
9.4 neste momento.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Fev 2018 às 18:12)

Nada de novo no dia de hoje, frio e vento. Sigo já abaixo dos 10ºC, nos 9,6ºC.

Pequeno time-lapse feito durante a tarde:


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Fev 2018 às 18:38)

A temperatura está a cair muito rapidamente. 9.0 graus. 
A noite promete.


----------



## david 6 (6 Fev 2018 às 18:49)

minima: *2.9ºC *(+3.9ºC)
maxima: *11.5ºC *(-2.2ºC)
actual: *8.0ºC*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Fev 2018 às 19:22)

8.8


----------



## david 6 (6 Fev 2018 às 20:07)

7.3ºC e vento fraco, enquanto houver vento vai ser igual a ontem


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Fev 2018 às 20:07)

8.2


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Fev 2018 às 20:08)

Boas!
Pôr do sol de hoje visto a partir de Carnaxide:




A noite segue bem fresca. Não tenho como medir a temperatura.


----------



## lsalvador (6 Fev 2018 às 20:25)

Por Tomar, conta ja com 4.3 e continua a cair.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Fev 2018 às 20:48)

A noite aqui segue fresquinha com 6ºC.
A ver vamos como irá acordar o dia de amanhã.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Fev 2018 às 20:55)

Muito interessante esta estação em Mafra.
Já vai em *0,8ºC*, sendo que a máxima não passou dos *5,7ºC*.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Fev 2018 às 21:02)

Tiagolco disse:


> Muito interessante esta estação em Mafra.
> Já vai em *0,8ºC*, sendo que a máxima não passou dos *5,7ºC*.


Esta estação é fiável?
Estou a achar os valores um bocado estranhos...


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2018 às 21:14)

Relativamente a essa estação da Igreja Nova(Mafra), segundo o membro @undersnite, os dados de temperatura não são fiáveis.A própria máxima não faz sentido.
Antigamente ainda partilhava por cá os dados, mas deixei de partilhar.

__________

Extremos térmicos:* 4,8ºC* / *10,3ºC*

Neste momento, *7,5ºC* e vento moderado.


----------



## meko60 (6 Fev 2018 às 21:14)

Boa noite.
Por agora sigo com 7,9ºC ,a mínima foi de 6,2ºC. Vamos ver se a noite de hoje vai ser mais fria.


----------



## miguel (6 Fev 2018 às 21:15)

Aqui está nos 7,7ºC quase estagnados, o vento nao ajuda a descer mais rápido.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Fev 2018 às 21:15)

jonas_87 disse:


> Relativamente a essa estação da Igreja Nova(Mafra), segundo o membro @undersnite, os dados de temperatura não são fiáveis.
> Antigamente ainda partilhava por cá os dados, mas deixei de partilhar.


Ups, obrigado pelo reparo.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Fev 2018 às 21:17)

Por aqui já nos 7.8ºC, a noite vai ser gelada.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Fev 2018 às 21:20)

Pelas 19h30 deixei o sensor perto da Igreja Matriz de Loures e às 21h quando o fui buscar marcava 4,3ºC, sendo que já tinha descido aos *4,0ºC*.

Por aqui sigo "apenas" com 7,3ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2018 às 21:23)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Por aqui já nos 7.8ºC, a noite vai ser gelada.



Amanhã devo passar pelo ponto mais frio do concelho, Pisão, e fazer o respectivo registo de temperatura.
Espero que o vento abrande um bom bocado, infelizmente ainda sopra bem.


----------



## MSantos (6 Fev 2018 às 21:26)

Boa noite!

As temperaturas andam na casa dos 6ºC por agora nas diversas estações aqui da zona de Leiria, apenas a estação do nosso colega WHORTAS na Barosa se diferencia das demais e já vai nos 4.3ºC.


----------



## Bastien (6 Fev 2018 às 21:38)

Póvoa da Galega, Mafra. Temperatura em queda como de costume. Neste momento 4,3 graus. 

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2018 às 21:41)

Relativamente à subida  a serra(de Sintra) desta manhã deixo os registos em diferentes cotas.

8:35 Pisão de Cima cota 160 mts : *6,3ºC*
8:42 Barragem da mula cota 150 mts : *5,2ºC*
9:01 Cruzamento dos Capuchos cota 350 mts *4,0ºC*
9:23 Monge cota 491 mts:* 2,9ºC*
Já fiz dezenas e dezenas subidas a serra, foi a que registei temperaturas mais baixas no topo da serra.
Por norma subo em dias de inversão, e registos valores de 0ºC no vale mais frio e 7ºC ou 8ºC no topo da serra, mas desta vez foi diferente.
Muito frio em altitude mesmo, então com o vento forte que estava devo ter apanhado sensação térmica de -3ºC/-4ºC, o que vale é vou sempre bem equipado em cada treino.
Por surpresa minha vi gelo lá numa pequena zona  próximo da Peninha.


----------



## WHORTAS (6 Fev 2018 às 22:07)

Temperatura máxima de 11.1°C
Temperatura mínima de -2.7°C
Ontem a esta hora estava com  7.1°C e agora já estão  3.9°C.
Veremos até onde desce...


----------



## Sanxito (6 Fev 2018 às 23:03)

Boa noite.
Por ca sigo com 8.2°c e 69%HR, mas pelas 22:00 tive 7.7°c. 
Os extremos de hoje foram os seguintes. 
Tmin. 6.3°c
Tmax. 12.2°c
V.max. 32 Km/h
HR. 72%/34%

No seguimento do que foi dito mais acima, pareceu-me que em tom de desagrado e desabafo pela falta de valores baixos de tmin, a malta sabe que nas zonas baixas do território continental só faz frio (noturno) sob influência do AA,  com inversões fortes e sem vento, porque de outra forma é pra esquecer. Muito aquecimento diurno, muitas horas de sol, pouca latitude, enfim. 
É o que temos e nada podemos fazer. 


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (6 Fev 2018 às 23:29)

5.3ºC

obviamente com vento ainda (5km/h)


----------



## remember (6 Fev 2018 às 23:36)

Boas, máxima de 13,3ºC às 13:09, mínima de 5,9ºC às 06:07.
Sigo com 8,4ºC e 64% de HR, sensação de 6ºC. Hoje a HR foi aos 35% pelas 14:00


----------



## Teya (6 Fev 2018 às 23:55)

5,8ºC vento nulo.


----------



## criz0r (6 Fev 2018 às 23:56)

Boas,

Como o Sanxito referiu e bem, enquanto o vento andar por ai a passear a única coisa digna de registo é apenas a  sensação térmica.
Por aqui mais do mesmo, vento fraco com rajadas moderadas e 8,9°C.

Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Fev 2018 às 00:03)

Mínima batida antes das 23:59, desceu até aos* 4,4ºC*. Sigo agora com 4,9ºC.

*EDIT 00:11* - Descida rápida agora, está nos 3,9ºC.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (7 Fev 2018 às 00:06)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Esses aguaceiros parecem estar a ser criados através do "Lake Effect Snow", a única questão é que acho que falta a parte do "Snow"...



Lake effect é nos lagos da América do Norte. No caso do litoral oeste é mesmo "Ocean-Effect Rain"  Mas não admira que tenham caído uns flocos na Serra dos Candeeiros e/ou na de Montejunto.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Fev 2018 às 00:10)

Mínima do dia de ontem e atual: *2,7ºC*

Isto vai ser giro amanhã de manhã


----------



## jamestorm (7 Fev 2018 às 00:37)

Nope...já desceu..já voltou a subir ...agora está nos 5ºC...assim não vamos ter mínima de jeito..o vento continua (Alenquer)


----------



## jamestorm (7 Fev 2018 às 00:47)

Mas antigamente, ou em outros anos, estas entradas traziam grandes gelos e temperaturas negativas aqui no litoral em vales abrigados. Eu pelo menos sempre tive geada e não era só qdo havia anticiclone..tb nas entradas frias deste tipo (mas possivelmente estou errado). Eram aqueles dias de vento cortante em que começava a descer as temperaturas abruptamente assim q o sol se punha. ...nos anos 90 qdo era puto havia deste dias aqui por Alenquer, agora já não vejo. Não foi nada como agora, que mal tive frio. Mas pronto, dada a distancia temporal isto é o melhor que consigo pra descrever o que penso se passava nesses anos, é sempre sugestivo mas, tenho a certeza q era diferente destas "pseudo entradas"



Sanxito disse:


> Boa noite.
> Por ca sigo com 8.2°c e 69%HR, mas pelas 22:00 tive 7.7°c.
> Os extremos de hoje foram os seguintes.
> Tmin. 6.3°c
> ...


----------



## GonçaloMPB (7 Fev 2018 às 00:50)

Acabei de fazer Margem Sul - Linha de Cascais e vi muitos clarões no mar. Era bom que entrasse terra a dentro, mas não me parece. 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (7 Fev 2018 às 01:04)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Acabei de fazer Margem Sul - Linha de Cascais e vi muitos clarões no mar. Era bom que entrasse terra a dentro, mas não me parece.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Isto é o que se chama literalmente "ficar a ver navios". Muita animação ao largo de toda a costa.


----------



## david 6 (7 Fev 2018 às 02:18)

4.3ºC...


----------



## WHORTAS (7 Fev 2018 às 05:44)

Boas
Agora -2.1°C. ontem á mesma hora -1.8°C.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Fev 2018 às 07:15)

Boas,
Sigo com apenas 3,9 graus em Alcabideche. 
No Pisão deve estar no campo negativo, vamos la ver se a humidade foi suficiente para se formar uma valente camada de gelo. Em termos de vento houve um grande abrandamento, sopra apenas fraco.


----------



## rmsg (7 Fev 2018 às 08:01)

Neste momento *-3,3 ºC*, a mínima foi de *-3,4 ºC*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Fev 2018 às 08:13)

Bom dia, em Carcavelos (Sassoeiros), a temperatura hoje à saída de casa era de 2.7ºC, muito muito frio para esta região.


----------



## srr (7 Fev 2018 às 08:18)

-4 graus , na EN n.º 2 ao KM 413 - Perto Bemposta - Abrantes

Normal neste mês para a Zona , recordo que á poucos anos tivemos -8.


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Fev 2018 às 08:25)

Bom dia. Mínima de 1.9ºC.
Tanta coisa com o frio, e nem a mínima do Outono foi batida  (0.9ºC a 4 de Dezembro).


----------



## Sanxito (7 Fev 2018 às 08:42)

Bom dia. 
Hoje ao sair de casa o registo era de 6.3°c, mínima do dia.
Agora por campo d'ourique sigo com 5.0°c tendo a mínima descido aos 4.6°c.


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (7 Fev 2018 às 08:44)

Bom dia. 5.7°C. Céu limpo. Vento fraco.


----------



## criz0r (7 Fev 2018 às 09:23)

Bom dia,

O vento mais uma vez impediu que a mínima fosse abaixo dos *6,9ºC*.
Ontem, também observei um relâmpago por detrás da 25 de Abril mas tendo em conta o céu limpo nem liguei.
Por agora, estão 7,8ºC e verificam-se enormes bigornas junto ao Litoral. Se estas células fizessem landfall, daria certamente para alguma eventual surpresa nas serras envolventes.


----------



## lsalvador (7 Fev 2018 às 09:44)

Por Tomar a mínima foi de -3.5 °C (06:43 UTC) muito longe ainda de outros tempos, como em Fevereiro de 2012, dois dias seguidos com a mínima de -6.8º.


----------



## MSantos (7 Fev 2018 às 09:48)

Bom dia! 

Mais uma manhã com muita geada em Leiria. Todas as estações aqui da zona registaram mínimas negativas, destaque para a estação do WHORTAS que igualou o valor alcançado ontem com *-2.7ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Fev 2018 às 09:52)

0,5 graus no Pisao. Bah
Presenciei o aparecimento de vento algo intenso no Vale, a temperatura deu um salto para os 6,5 graus. Sentiu se um bafo morno, até as ervas que tinham algum gelo,ouviu se o descongelar , do género pequenos estalos. A geada foi então residual, houve vento e pouca humidade.


----------



## jamestorm (7 Fev 2018 às 11:31)

Ao contrario dos queixumes dos ultimos dias, hoje as temperaturas negativas chegaram em força aqui ao Alto Concelho de Alenquer. Hoje de manhã às 8h estavam -1 ºC e tinha gelo nuns recipiente para água que tenho no quintal  estranhamente não havia quase geada, mas as plantas sentiram bem o gelo, pq tinha as favas todas deitadas ao chão!


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Fev 2018 às 11:32)

@criz0r  as ditas bigornas.

Perspectiva de Alcabideche





Junto ao Cabo Raso.


----------



## miguel (7 Fev 2018 às 11:36)

Boas

Mínima de *3,8ºC*

Agora *10,2ºC* e vento fraco/moderado

Ainda não bati as mínimas mais baixas de Dezembro de 2ºC neste atual evento de frio, a ver se é na próxima mínima mas duvido.


----------



## criz0r (7 Fev 2018 às 11:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> @criz0r  as ditas bigornas.
> 
> Perspectiva de Alcabideche
> 
> ...



Boas fotos @jonas_87  
Já têm um tamanho considerável, é pena andarem apenas a passear aqui ao largo da costa..


----------



## david 6 (7 Fev 2018 às 12:02)

minima de *0.6ºC * esta brisa está a estragar muito, apesar da brisa Coruche foi aos -2.8ºC às 8h, vale sorraia é potente, e andou a dançar a temperatura a meio da madrugada, imagino sem brisa nenhuma

sigo com *11.5ºC*, já bati a máxima de ontem


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Fev 2018 às 13:20)

Hoje foi mais um dia que acordou com muito frio, e com algum vento, á sombra nem se aguenta estar.
A geada era praticamente inexistente, mas de salientar que as minha favas estavam todas torcidas.


----------



## david 6 (7 Fev 2018 às 13:24)

12.6ºC e vento, está mais nuvens hoje


----------



## tucha (7 Fev 2018 às 13:34)

Não sentem aqui por Lisboa que hoje as temperaturas estão um pouco mais altas???
Talvez seja pela ausência de vento, ontem sentia-se bem, mas hoje ainda não vi vento...
Que se espera para a tarde, aqui para a Capital??


----------



## MSantos (7 Fev 2018 às 13:46)

Boa tarde,

Depois do início de manhã gelado, por agora temos por aqui temperaturas na casa dos 11/12ºC, vento fraco e céu limpo.


----------



## criz0r (7 Fev 2018 às 14:22)

Alguns Cumulus mediocris em aproximação a NE. O vento hoje está de facto muito mais calmo, pode ser um bom prenúncio para a madrugada.
Condições actuais:

13,1ºC
34% h.r
1016hPa


----------



## david 6 (7 Fev 2018 às 14:22)

temperatura tem descido, já tive 13.3ºC, vai em 12.7ºC as nuvens têm tapado muitas vezes já o sol dai a descida


----------



## miguel (7 Fev 2018 às 14:22)

Máxima mais alta hoje, estão *12,9ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Fev 2018 às 14:37)

Formações interessantes aqui por cima, o vento aumentou de intensidade e a temperatura baixou. *11,9ºC*


----------



## david 6 (7 Fev 2018 às 14:37)

já voltou a subir para 13.2ºC, a minha máxima vai depender se as nuvens vão tapar muitas vezes o sol ou não, quando se tapa desce logo, curiosamente o vento acalmou


----------



## lsalvador (7 Fev 2018 às 14:38)

Por Tomar e ate ao momento 

13.7 °C (14:25 UTC) -3.5 °C (06:43 UTC)


----------



## marcoguarda (7 Fev 2018 às 14:55)

Aqui pela Burinhosa está um belo dia de sol, mas com vento bem gelado! Ontem havia alguma nebulosidade, hoje, 0.


----------



## charlie17 (7 Fev 2018 às 15:00)

Boa tarde pessoal...
Estive a ver as previsões para a madrugada de dia 9 (supostamente com temperaturas muito baixas e com previsão de passagem de uma frente fria que causará precipitação). Acham que é possível que neve em zonas de cota baixa (tipo a sul de Montejunto-Estrela)?
Por exemplo, aqui em Coruche está prevista, segundo o IPMA, entre as 4h e as 9h da manhã, precipitação com 3/4ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Fev 2018 às 15:24)

charlie17 disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal...
> Estive a ver as previsões para a madrugada de dia 9 (supostamente com temperaturas muito baixas e com previsão de passagem de uma frente fria que causará precipitação). Acham que é possível que neve em zonas de cota baixa (tipo a sul de Montejunto-Estrela)?
> Por exemplo, aqui em Coruche está prevista, segundo o IPMA, entre as 4h e as 9h da manhã, precipitação com 3/4ºC.


É impossível, visto que a cota vai andar pelos 1900 metros nessa altura.
______________
Cenário atual a sul:




*11,8ºC*


----------



## criz0r (7 Fev 2018 às 15:37)

13,8ºC a subir. Vento fraco de Leste e 32% h.r.


----------



## RStorm (7 Fev 2018 às 16:15)

Boa Tarde

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: *2,5ºC *(Nova mínima absoluta) 
Máxima: *12,5ºC *

O dia segue fresco e com muitas nuvens, sendo que estas apresentam-se mais carregadas e cinzentas no quadrante E/NE. O vento mantém-se moderado como nos últimos dias, após uma pequena acalmia durante a madrugada que permitiu que a temperatura descesse a pique. De manhã ainda foi possível avistar algumas bigornas lá bem ao longe no mar. 

T. Atual: *12,2ºC *
HR: 32% 
Vento de NE 13,0 Km/h


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Fev 2018 às 16:44)

16:30, Montemor (~270m).


----------



## david 6 (7 Fev 2018 às 16:50)

aguaceiro fraco a passar de raspão  12ºC


----------



## RStorm (7 Fev 2018 às 17:15)

Céu muito escuro a N/NE, vem aí um aguaceiro


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Fev 2018 às 17:18)

Mínima de *1,2°C*, a mais baixa do ano até agora.

Céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Fev 2018 às 17:21)

O vento continua por estes lados, e agora começou a cair uns chuviscos que, que se vem bem ao sol.


----------



## david 6 (7 Fev 2018 às 17:40)

lá vai outro a passar ao lado, 10.8ºC, os que estão a passar aqui vão todos para essa zona do Montijo:


----------



## Sanxito (7 Fev 2018 às 17:53)

Boa tarde.
Hoje a máxima subiu um pouco mais, atingiu os 13.4°c pelas 15:32.
Agora sigo com 11.6°c e 53%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (7 Fev 2018 às 18:05)

Aguaceiros a passar ao lado mas que na maioria são virga.

Máxima de *13,1ºC*

Agora estão* 10,5ºC* com vento nulo e restos de palha que tomara que limpe já.


----------



## david 6 (7 Fev 2018 às 18:21)

terceiro aguaceiro fraco a passar ao lado, vão todos em filinha, sigo com *9.9ºC*


----------



## RStorm (7 Fev 2018 às 18:30)

Meia dúzia de pingos dispersos foi o resultado do primeiro aguaceiro, agora vem outro a caminho mas também não deve trazer nada.


----------



## david 6 (7 Fev 2018 às 18:59)

minima: *0.6ºC *(-2.3ºC)
maxima: *13.3ºC *(+1.8ºC)
actual: *8.7ºC* e vento quase nulo, deixa lá ver se é hoje


----------



## remember (7 Fev 2018 às 19:18)

Boas, mínima de 5,9°C às 7h44 e máxima de 13,2°C às 16:27... Chuva que bem é precisa nem vê-la, não sei até que ponto estes eventos de frio serão benéficos para algo, isto deve queimar tudo ainda para mais com humidades destas... Perdoem-me se digo alguma asneira


----------



## miguel (7 Fev 2018 às 19:42)

Aqui ate ta mais alta a temperatura que ontem a mesma hora 

Estão 9,4℃


----------



## criz0r (7 Fev 2018 às 19:43)

Boas,

10,6ºC e vento moderado. Honestamente já estou farto deste vento.
A máxima chegou aos *13,8ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (7 Fev 2018 às 19:47)

*6.6ºC*
1h30min descida de 3.3ºC


----------



## miguel (7 Fev 2018 às 20:13)

*9,6ºC* a subir  ainda chamam a isto onda de frio e fazem reportagens em direto na tv... dias normais de frio normal nada mais. Venha é chuva que faz falta e ela vem mas daquela de 2 ou 3 dias e para semanas a seguir..


----------



## david 6 (7 Fev 2018 às 20:15)

Seiça já nos negativos, *-0.1ºC
*
por aqui continua em descida, sigo com *5.9ºC*, apareceu nos ultimos 10min uma brisa de 1/1.5km/h, aiai


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Fev 2018 às 21:37)

Tarde passada em Montemor, onde a temperatura rondava os 7/8ºC e o vento era moderado e constante, criando uma sensação térmica bem desagradável. 







 Fullscreen


----------



## André Filipe Bom (7 Fev 2018 às 21:37)

Boa noite amanhã vai ser uma bela camada de geada a esta hore já estão 3.2ºC, a minima hoje foi de -2.3ºC.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (7 Fev 2018 às 21:38)

Boa noite amanhã vai ser uma bela camada de geada a esta hore já estão 3.2ºC, a minima hoje foi de -2.3ºC.


----------



## david 6 (7 Fev 2018 às 21:45)

*3.9ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Fev 2018 às 21:49)

david 6 disse:


> Seiça já nos negativos, *-0.1ºC
> *



Impressionante, neste momento segue já nos -2,6ºC.


----------



## miguel (7 Fev 2018 às 21:56)

8,3℃


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Fev 2018 às 22:06)

Boas,
Como tinha referido no Pisão, acabou por gelar pouco, a geada foi muito localizado.
Faltou claramente humidade e claro, acalmia raio do vento lol

Deixo então 3 fotos.












_______
Deixo aqui pequena nota que achei interessante.
Esta foto foi tirada num pequeno quintal de uma casa da aldeia do Cabreiro, um local extremamente ventoso, bem pior que Alcabideche, embora fique a 1,5 km de casa. A aldeia é extremamente exposta ao vento, e sendo a zona que é...tudo dito.
Ha varias casas com simbolos alusivos ao vento, pequenos cataventos por exemplo, mas este quintal é peculiar, com os dois tipos de moinhos, sendo que aquele metálico  gira com vento.




___________

Extremos térmicos: *3,8ºC* / *11,2ºC*

Dia gélido, mais um!


----------



## WHORTAS (7 Fev 2018 às 22:21)

Boas

Temperatura máxima de 12.4°C
Temperatura mínima de -2.7°C , igual á do dia de ontem.
 Agora sigo com  2.7°C e como é normal vento a zero.

A1 Coimbra as 19.00h


----------



## srr (7 Fev 2018 às 22:50)

Neste momento 4,8 º Mais "quente" que ontem á mesma hora


----------



## david 6 (7 Fev 2018 às 23:02)

*1.8ºC*


----------



## miguel (7 Fev 2018 às 23:09)

7,1℃ com vento fraco mas que não pára


----------



## jamestorm (7 Fev 2018 às 23:47)

-1 já a esta hora aqui a norte de Alenquer. Estamos sem vento..hoje sim está mto frio já. Poderá ser a noite mais fria desta epoca hoje , pq a esta hora já está assim


----------



## david 6 (7 Fev 2018 às 23:47)

tava a correr bem demais...sigo com 1.9ºC, mas já tive 1.4ºC..., apareceu vento (2km/h) foi logo suficiente


----------



## criz0r (7 Fev 2018 às 23:54)

Há quase 3 dias consecutivos que o vento não abranda. E mais uma mínima por um canudo.  9,5°C estagnados.

Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (8 Fev 2018 às 00:17)

*6,6℃* agora sim menos 2℃ que ontem a mesma hora


----------



## Sanxito (8 Fev 2018 às 00:40)

Boas. 
Por cá tudo na mesma, temperatura algo elevada, sigo com 8.6°c. 
Hora de dormir.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (8 Fev 2018 às 01:15)

coisa está preta, por causa de uma brisa sempre nos 1/2/3km/h a temperatura dança e dança entre os 1.5ºC e os 2ºC, agora está *1.7ºC*, mais baixo até agora foi 1.4ºC


----------



## Crissie (8 Fev 2018 às 02:05)

Serei unica a sentir que até está agradavel dentro de casa? atenção que a minha casa é gelida!


----------



## david 6 (8 Fev 2018 às 02:20)

*3.1ºC*, está estragada a minima , parabéns brisa 

fogo, Coruche o vento continua a diminuir e a minima a descer, na ultima hora -2.8ºC, aqui é ao contrário a meia dúzia de km


----------



## jamestorm (8 Fev 2018 às 02:36)

-3 ºC a esta hora aqui no alto Concelho de Alenquer.  não estava à espera desta descida hoje...não se sente vento


----------



## david 6 (8 Fev 2018 às 02:45)

jamestorm disse:


> -3 ºC a esta hora aqui no alto Concelho de Alenquer.  não estava à espera desta descida hoje...não se sente vento



queres um bocadinho da brisa ? há 2h que a brisa levantou se e nunca mais saiu, agora está 3.1km/h, estragou tudo, ia com 1ºC e picos às 23h e pouco, estou com 3.2ºC


----------



## Teya (8 Fev 2018 às 04:41)

3,1ºC mas sensação de -3ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Fev 2018 às 06:26)

Seica quase nos -7 graus, impressionante.
Algumas estradas do concelho de Ourém devem estar autênticas pistas de gelo.
Como é normal, dado a temperatura extrema o anemometro da referida estação congelou.


----------



## WHORTAS (8 Fev 2018 às 07:05)

Bom dia com -3.1°C
O anemómetro ainda não rodou nada desde as 0.00h


----------



## srr (8 Fev 2018 às 08:24)

Bom dia,

- 5,00 com solinho.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Fev 2018 às 08:29)

Bom dia,

Em Carcavelos acordamos com 1.7ºC, a temperatura mais baixa desde que comecei a fazer registos na minha nova casa.


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Fev 2018 às 08:36)

Bom dia. 1.4°C de mínima. Provavelmente a mínima do ano, a não ser que mais surpresas aconteçam.
Se assim for, muito fraco.


----------



## RStorm (8 Fev 2018 às 09:08)

Bom dia

Nova mínima absoluta, *2,2ºC *
Agora sigo com *3,6ºC*, céu limpo e vento fraco de N 9,7 Km/h


----------



## criz0r (8 Fev 2018 às 09:08)

Bom dia,

Já vi que fui dos únicos a levar com Nortada a noite toda mais uma vez. A mínima ficou-se nos *6,2ºC*.
Por agora estão 6,9ºC e vento fraco de NNE.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Fev 2018 às 09:28)

Temperatura mais baixa deste Inverno para mim 1.2º  , esperava mais deste evento!! Mas pronto, penso que com este evento já tenhamos atingido as 500 Horas de frio necessárias Agora já sigo com 6,8º   Venha lá a frente quente , que é de chuva é estamos a precisar e muita!!


----------



## Sanxito (8 Fev 2018 às 09:28)

Bom dia. 
Hoje a temperatura lá desceu mais um pouco, chegou aos 4.2°c.
Aqui por campo d'ourique a mínima foi de 4.4°c, agora sigo com 5.6°c

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (8 Fev 2018 às 10:45)

minima de *-0.7ºC*, enfim muito longe dos -2ºC e tal de Dezembro, sigo com *8.2ºC*

impressionante como Coruche mesmo com brisa desceu e desceu, vale do sorraia potente, às 8h tinha *-4.9ºC*, provavelmente passou os -5ºC


----------



## lsalvador (8 Fev 2018 às 10:50)

Boas pessoal

MeteoTomar com a mínima do ano

*TEMPERATURA MÍNIMA  = - 5.2 °C DIA 08/02 06:46 UTC*


----------



## miguel (8 Fev 2018 às 11:02)

Boas
Mínima banal de 3℃ nem bateu a Mínima de Dezembro, evento da treta fiasco, quando vier o AA temos frio a serio

Quanto a chuva amanhã mais do mesmo se tiver 1mm é muito e adianta zero..condenados a seca só não vê quem não quer


----------



## jamestorm (8 Fev 2018 às 11:25)

-4 foi a minima às 7h15  no Alto Concelho de Aenquer. Bastante gelo em tudo qto era recipiente com água. Foi-me dito que na sombra ainda nao derreteu


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Fev 2018 às 11:37)

Bom dia.

Ontem deixei um sensor no vértice geodésico de Montemor (a 357m) e outro junto ao rio aqui de Loures, onde já o deixei noutras ocasiões, a uma altitude de 8m. Em linha recta, os dois locais distam 3km. As temperaturas mínimas foram* 2,6ºC* em Montemor e* -0,5ºC* junto ao rio. Esperava que este segundo valor fosse mais baixo, uma eventual brisa terá impedido uma descida mais acentuada. Em Montemor, mesmo com a presença do vento, o frio em altitude acabou por "funcionar".







Hoje à porta de casa, pelas 08:40, enquanto esperava o autocarro reparei por acaso que o carro à minha frente tinha uma fina camada de geada. Porém, nas zonas onde costuma haver bastante geada, esta era escassa ou mesmo nula.






Depois em Montemor, já pelas 10h, nos locais mais abrigados ainda havia alguma geada também.











Ao chegar a casa, tirei esta foto a um dos Cirrocumulus virga que se apresentavam no céu.
*



*


----------



## charlie17 (8 Fev 2018 às 12:46)

A estação automática de Coruche marcou hoje, às 8h, -4.9ºC!
Agora o dia segue limpo, com um sol muito agradável embora a temperatura esteja a rondar os 10ºC.


----------



## RStorm (8 Fev 2018 às 12:48)

Ceu pouco nublado com nuvens altas a chegarem de Norte,  algumas delas com virga. 

T. Atual: 9,6°C
HR: 39% 
Vento fraco de N 3,2 Km/h


----------



## miguel (8 Fev 2018 às 12:51)

Já estão *11,7ºC*

Na tv a fazerem reportagem por causa dos 0ºC de mínima do interior e dos 11ºC de máxima, ridículo mesmo e ainda fazem perguntas do tipo não estamos habituados a estas temperaturas não é verdade?


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Fev 2018 às 12:52)

Por aqui o dia acordou com alguma geada, mas só era mais significante em alguns vales mais encaixados.
Ás 7:30, estava 1 ºC, os vidros dos carros, na cidade de Torres Novas, estavam totalmente cobertos de gelo.


----------



## MSantos (8 Fev 2018 às 13:45)

Boas!

Tal como nos dias anteriores hoje tivemos uma manhã fria em Leiria. 

Por agora temos algumas nuvens e abertas de sol.


----------



## Sanxito (8 Fev 2018 às 14:30)

Boa tarde. 
Não tenho agora aqui acesso a dados da minha localização, mas quero aqui deixar a informação de que no congelador de Seiça a mínima foi de -6.8°c. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Fev 2018 às 14:35)

Sanxito disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Não tenho agora aqui acesso a dados da minha localização, mas quero aqui deixar a informação de que no congelador de Seiça a mínima foi de -6.8°c.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk



Que valente congelador, aqui do distrito de Santarém, esse vale deve ter mesmo um enorme potencial.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (8 Fev 2018 às 15:31)

Boa tarde, por aqui a minima foi de -1.9ºC, estranho foi mais alta que ontém, mas enfim este evento não vai deixar saudades nenhumas.


----------



## miguel (8 Fev 2018 às 15:51)

Máxima aqui até agora de *12,9ºC*
Agora estão *12,7ºC* com vento fraco

O mais incrível que ouvi hoje foi um senhor na tv a dizer que está um frio fora de época, e dão as tv's tempo de antena a este ignorantes.


----------



## criz0r (8 Fev 2018 às 16:51)

Boa tarde,

A máxima ficou nos *13,4ºC*. 
Por agora, a temperatura já vai descendo gradualmente com 12,2ºC e o vento vai soprando moderado. 
Venha de lá essa chuva que mesmo sendo pouca faz sempre falta.


----------



## RStorm (8 Fev 2018 às 16:54)

Boa Tarde

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: *2,2ºC *
Máxima: *11,7ºC *

O dia segue fresco e o céu mantém-se pouco nublado por nuvens altas e médias. O vento voltou a marcar presença durante a tarde mas não com a mesma intensidade dos últimos dias. 
Amanhã regressa a chuvinha 

T. Atual: *10,9ºC *
HR: 39% 
Vento fraco de N 8,6 Km/h 
*
*


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Fev 2018 às 17:03)

8,7 graus neste momento, arrefecimento rápido, mesmo estando vento moderado.


----------



## dvieira (8 Fev 2018 às 17:20)

Neste momento quase limpo. Verifica-se a aparição de algumas nuvens para oeste . Vento fraco, por vezes moderado. 6,9 °C. HR 48 %. Podia acontecer com a chuva que está prevista para madrugada se coincide com as horas de maior frio ver alguns flocos de neve antes de se estabelecer por completo a frente de ar mais quente. Com a humidade tão baixa e frio junto ao solo ainda estabelecido podia talvez acontecer. Mas concerteza isto sou eu a sonhar de mais.


----------



## david 6 (8 Fev 2018 às 17:26)

minima: *-0.7ºC *(-1.3ºC)
maxima: *12.4ºC *(-0.9ºC)
actual: *11.0ºC*


Pessoal parece que vou ver neve esta noite , IPMA eu sei que podes errar às vezes mas isto é demais, isto é de Coruche


----------



## dvieira (8 Fev 2018 às 17:30)

david 6 disse:


> minima: *-0.7ºC *(-1.3ºC)
> maxima: *12.4ºC *(-0.9ºC)
> actual: *11.0ºC*
> 
> ...


Era justamente essa a possibilidade que estava a falar no meu post acima mas parece difícil de se concretizar.


----------



## david 6 (8 Fev 2018 às 17:33)

dvieira disse:


> Era justamente essa a possibilidade que estava a falar no meu post acima mas parece difícil de se concretizar.



acho muito difícil, senão mesmo impossível 


para não ser off topic, sigo com *10.9ºC *


----------



## Sanxito (8 Fev 2018 às 18:05)

Boa tarde. 
Chegado a casa constato que a máxima foi de 13.7°c pelas 15:25.
Por agora sigo com menos 1.5°c do que ontem pela mesma hora, 10.1°c e 51%HR.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (8 Fev 2018 às 19:34)

Boas,

Mais frio por aqui também. 9,7ºC e vento moderado, tem descido bem desde o final da tarde.


----------



## miguel (8 Fev 2018 às 19:37)

8,5℃ vai descendo lentamente ate travar e começar a subir de madrugada.


----------



## david 6 (8 Fev 2018 às 19:38)

7.2ºC ainda com vento fraco


----------



## André Filipe Bom (8 Fev 2018 às 19:48)

Boa noite, sigo com 5.7ºC.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Fev 2018 às 19:53)

Boa noite a todos. Aqui o céu já está fechado... no radar já se vê a chuva a chegar.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Fev 2018 às 20:18)

Tanto o auriol virado a sul, como o virado a norte obtiveram a mesma mínima:* 0,5ºC*
Máxima: *11,2ºC*

Congelador de Belas a funcionar bem, deve ter ido aos negativos no Jamor e na Idanha.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Fev 2018 às 20:30)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Boa noite a todos. Aqui o céu já está fechado... no radar já se vê a chuva a chegar.



E que venha ela, nós cá esperemos por ela, bastante falta faz, os solos encontram-se bastante secos.
Por aqui enquanto enquanto a neve cobre as nossas serras mais altas, aqui pelo "meu" Ribatejo consigo matar as saudades da neve, vendo as amendoeiras em flor, ainda hoje observei uma bonita amendoeira a cerca de 1 quilómetro de distancia.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Fev 2018 às 21:31)

Boas,

Hoje ao entrar cedo no trabalho fui atento aos registos do auriol que por vezes uso no carro, aqui ficam os dados.
É impressionante como a zona do mercado é bem gélida, graças ao vale da ribeira das vinhas que faz com a massa de ar fria e humida se espalhe até sensilvemente a estação dos autocarros em Cascais e uma das entradas do CascaisVilla.





Com pormenor na zona do mercado.
Quando saí do carro, estava um gelo, certamente que a temperatura terá descido até aos 0ºC,não tive tempo para esperar que a temperatura estabilizasse.
Vi geada nas ervas.
Esta zona é a mais fria da vila de Cascais. 





Hoje no Pisão a geada deve ter sido mais abundante, e quiça a minima mais agressiva.
Apesar de ser o mesmo que vale que vai até ao mercado de Cascais, é muito mais frio,sendo então o ponto mais frio aqui do concelho.


----------



## Teya (8 Fev 2018 às 21:48)

Boa noite, 
começou a chover muito fraco aqui na zona há cerca de 10 minutos.
Temperatura 8,7ºC


----------



## WHORTAS (8 Fev 2018 às 21:53)

Boas

Temperatura máxima de 11.9°C
Temperatura mínima de -3.3°C.
Agora sigo com  5.6°C. 
Já caíram á pouco gotas grossas  durante 1 minuto !!! 
Fotos  de hoje....  No comment


----------



## jamestorm (8 Fev 2018 às 21:53)

já se nota que vai chover ..temperatura amena a esta hora nos 9ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Fev 2018 às 22:14)

Boa noite!
Nota-se bastante virga no céu. Com a humidade nos 58%, a precipitação nem chega cá abaixo.
Esperemos pela chuva.


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Fev 2018 às 22:21)

WHORTAS disse:


> Boas
> 
> Temperatura máxima de 11.9°C
> Temperatura mínima de -3.3°C.
> ...


Espetacular!


----------



## miguel (8 Fev 2018 às 22:37)

8,1℃ já vai subindo...Não espero quase chuva nenhuma nesta mini frente


----------



## remember (8 Fev 2018 às 22:51)

Boas, mínima de 3,9ºC às 7:47 e máxima de 13,4 às 14:18.
Temperatura actual de 9,2ºC, depois de ter descido até aos 8,3ºC.
HR de 63%


----------



## david 6 (8 Fev 2018 às 23:39)

chove fraco  com *5.9ºC*


----------



## c0ldPT (8 Fev 2018 às 23:59)

david 6 disse:


> chove fraco  com *5.9ºC*


Já vês a neve do ipma ou nem por isso?


----------



## Sanxito (9 Fev 2018 às 00:02)

Boa noite. 
Por cá 8.5°c e 68%HR. 


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (9 Fev 2018 às 00:06)

WHORTAS disse:


> Boas
> 
> Temperatura máxima de 11.9°C
> Temperatura mínima de -3.3°C.
> ...



Tiveste neblina aí? Quase sincelo no vale do Lis?


----------



## david 6 (9 Fev 2018 às 00:08)

c0ldPT disse:


> Já vês a neve do ipma ou nem por isso?



infelizmente não, são uns chuviscos finos mas é tudo liquido, ipma a enganar as pessoas 


entretanto acumulado de ontem *0.2mm*, o que não esperava
continua a chuva fraca  com os estagnados *5.9ºC*


----------



## criz0r (9 Fev 2018 às 00:15)

Boa noite,

Caíram uns pingos pelas 21h mas não chegou a acumular.  Por agora 9,4°C e vento muito fraco.

Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (9 Fev 2018 às 02:48)

chove moderado, oiço no telhado  sigo com *6.3ºC*


----------



## david 6 (9 Fev 2018 às 03:14)

despeço me com chuva em geral fraca mas persistente  e *6.0ºC*


----------



## Teya (9 Fev 2018 às 03:20)

Chove moderado por aqui. Temperatura nos 8,8ºC


----------



## WHORTAS (9 Fev 2018 às 07:34)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Tiveste neblina aí? Quase sincelo no vale do Lis?


Talvez, pois arbustos de até 1 metro a 1.5 metro estavam todos branquinhos.


----------



## WHORTAS (9 Fev 2018 às 07:37)

Bom dia
Temperatura mínima de 5.6°C.
Agora já com 7.1°C.
Choveu durante o sono . Acumulado de 1.6 mm


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Fev 2018 às 08:18)

Bom dia.

Como era de esperar as temperaturas dispararam, hoje saí de casa com 9.7ºC

Algo de morrinha e mesmo assim fraca em Cascais.


----------



## RStorm (9 Fev 2018 às 09:22)

Bom dia

Céu encoberto e chuva durante a madrugada, *2,1 mm* acumulados. A mínima foi de *6,5ºC*. 

T. Atual: *7,6ºC *
HR: 87% 
Vento nulo


----------



## criz0r (9 Fev 2018 às 09:26)

Bom dia,

A frente deixou um acumulado de *1,5mm*. Esperava sinceramente um pouco mais que isto.
Mínima de *7,6ºC* e actual de 9,2ºC com nevoeiro.


----------



## Sanxito (9 Fev 2018 às 09:38)

Bom dia. 
Saí de casa pelas 8:00 com 8.6°c e 96%HR. A temperatura mínima desceu mais do que eu esperava, pelas 3:30 desceu aos 6.6°c altura em que deverá ter começado a chover, tendo acumulado 1.4°c. 
Aqui por campo d'ourique sigo com 9.9°c após mínima de 7.6°c

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2018 às 10:35)

WHORTAS disse:


> Boas
> 
> Temperatura máxima de 11.9°C
> Temperatura mínima de -3.3°C.
> ...



Muito bom, como gosto de chamar,autenticos "mares de geada". A fazer lembrar quando fazia registos nos vales mais frios de Mafra, com extensas áreas  cheias de geada.
_________

Ora bem, por cá o acumulado até que superou as expectativas,cerca de *4,8mm.*
Volta e meia chove fraco/cai morrinha.


Amanhã, sol, máxima baixa e vento algo forte para cá.


----------



## RStorm (9 Fev 2018 às 11:08)

Céu encoberto, morrinha e algum nevoeiro em altitude.

T. Atual: *9,0ºC *
HR: 84%
Vento nulo


----------



## srr (9 Fev 2018 às 11:11)

Abrantes : A frente rendeu 2.5mm.

Os niveis freáticos continuam a baixar, mesmo hoje um agricultor meu amigo, constatou que tem que abrir um furo, mais fundo;

Se não tem que ficar a olhar para o céu sem actividade económica.

Com isto a acontecer em meados de Fevereiro, imaginem a partir de JUNHO a calamidade que se está a preparar.


----------



## david 6 (9 Fev 2018 às 11:27)

acumulado: *3.4mm*
sigo com *7.5ºC*, 91% humidade e céu encoberto


----------



## miguel (9 Fev 2018 às 11:34)

Mínima de *6,8ºC*

De madrugada a chuva rendeu *2,8mm *dentro do que esperava até ligeiramente mais. 

Agora céu encoberto com frio ainda instalado a superfície devido ao vento nulo e a palha, a tarde com o sol isto já aquece. 
Estão *9ºC*


----------



## charlie17 (9 Fev 2018 às 12:17)

O dia segue húmido. 6.9ºC às 11h (EMA Coruche).
Admito que estava com esperança de uma possível queda de neve por aqui, devido à previsão do IPMA, mas a temperatura aumentou no ínicio da noite e manteve-se entre os 5 e os 6 graus (e não desceu a 1ºC como o IPMA tinha previsto).


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Fev 2018 às 12:41)

Boa tarde!
Manhã bem húmida e sente-se uns borrifos de vez em quando. 
*4,1 mm* acumulados por aqui, dentro do esperado.


----------



## miguel (9 Fev 2018 às 13:00)

Manhã bem mais fria que nos últimos dias do suporto frio, graças a esta nebulosidade que não a meio de levantar.

Estão *9,9ºC* com vento nulo


----------



## david 6 (9 Fev 2018 às 13:05)

ainda *8.8ºC*


----------



## jamestorm (9 Fev 2018 às 13:31)

Devo dizer que HOJE sim está um dia bastante frio..tenho as mãos geladas desde manhã...não ha qualquer sol à vista e as nuvens estão a manter aquele frio húmido. Em Alenquer choveu apenas durante a madrugada. Dia de Inverno hoje, finalmente!


----------



## criz0r (9 Fev 2018 às 14:52)

Boa tarde,

O dia segue bem mais frio que os anteriores, 11,0ºC actuais, menos 2ºC que ontem. O céu permanece encoberto.
Humidade nos 78%, vento fraco de Oeste e pressão de 1022hPa.


----------



## miguel (9 Fev 2018 às 15:01)

Ja acabou o frio :P aqui o sol já aparece e estão *13,7ºC* com vento quase nulo


----------



## André Filipe Bom (9 Fev 2018 às 15:26)

Boa tarde, a precipitação desta madrugada/inicio de manhã rendeu 2.8mm, esteve foi uma bela manhã de frio isto sim é frio, agora o sol quer espreitar e estão 10.7ºC.


----------



## jamestorm (9 Fev 2018 às 15:34)

11ºC...escuro, frio,,,um dia à antiga


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Fev 2018 às 16:48)

Graças à frente quente, a mínima ficou nos *7,1ºC
*
Acumulado de *4,6 mm*, not bad.


----------



## Sanxito (9 Fev 2018 às 17:53)

Boa tarde.
Sigo com 12.4°c e 81%HR.
A máxima atingiu os 12.6°c pelas 17:30, enquanto a mínima foi registada pelas 3:35 com 6.6°c. 
O acumulado de precipitação é de 1.4 mm. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Fev 2018 às 18:05)

Por aqui cairam alguns aguaceirod durante a madrugada, e inicio de manhã.
O acumulado foi mínimo.
De resto o dia foi marcado por muita nebulosidade e por muito frio, aliás até me pareceu que esteve mais frio do que ontem, pois a esta hora e ainda não consegui aquecer as mãos.


----------



## joselamego (9 Fev 2018 às 18:12)

Boas,
Já a caminho de Gondomar, pelo comboio intercidades....
Pôr de sol (desculpem a qualidade,tirada com o comboio em andamento / Vila Franca Xira 
T.atual de 11,8°C 









Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (9 Fev 2018 às 18:26)

minima: *5.6ºC *(*+6.3ºC*)
maxima: *11.7ºC *(-0.7ºC)
acumulado: *3.4mm*
actual: *10.3ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2018 às 19:07)

david 6 disse:


> minima: *5.6ºC *(*+6.3ºC*)
> maxima: *11.7ºC *(-0.7ºC)
> acumulado: *3.4mm*
> actual: *10.3ºC*



Boas, bem ontem tiveste uma diferença de 5ºC em relação a Coruche? Vai la vai.
A EMA de Coruche foi aos -5,8ºC


----------



## remember (9 Fev 2018 às 23:03)

Boas, dia de muito frio, só ultrapassou os 10ºC depois das 14h
Minima de 7,3ºC às 8:14
Máxima de 13ºC às 17:06
Actual de 10,7ºC com 77% de HR

@joselamego passaste aqui perto


----------



## joselamego (9 Fev 2018 às 23:12)

remember disse:


> Boas, dia de muito frio, só ultrapassou os 10ºC depois das 14h
> Minima de 7,3ºC às 8:14
> Máxima de 13ºC às 17:06
> Actual de 10,7ºC com 77% de HR
> ...


Sim, fiz viagem de comboio da Saboia até Oriente / oriente até ao Porto ....
Abraço amigo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## WHORTAS (9 Fev 2018 às 23:22)

Boas

Temperatura máxima de 14.2°C
Temperatura mínima de 5.6°C.
Dia frio com algum vento 
Acumulado durante a noite/ madrugada de 1.8mm
Agora  7.1°C.


----------



## Zulo (9 Fev 2018 às 23:41)

A maquina fotográfica é bastante fraca mas dá para ter uma ideia do ceu... Neste momento 10º na Venteira,mas sinceramente até nem se está mal no terraço!!!!



Edit:

De manhã esteve assim pelo Jamor:


----------



## WHORTAS (10 Fev 2018 às 07:59)

Bom dia
Minima de 1.9°C
Ágora 2.3°C
A vista esta assim


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Fev 2018 às 10:12)

O dia aqui segue com sol, e com vento moderado.


----------



## RStorm (10 Fev 2018 às 12:31)

Bom dia

Manhã fresca, solarenga e com vento fraco.
Ontem a morrinha que ocorreu ao final da manhã acumulou *0,3 mm*, subindo o acumulado do dia para os *2,4 mm*. O céu abriu-se a partir da tarde e a máxima chegou aos *13,1ºC*. 

Mínima: *8,2ºC *
T. Atual: *12,7ºC *
HR: 50% 
Vento fraco de Oeste 10,8 Km/h


----------



## Sanxito (10 Fev 2018 às 14:06)

Boa tarde.
Sigo com 14.7°c e 56%HR.
A mínima foi de 8.6°c pelas 6:25, sendo a máxima de 15.6°c registados pelas 13:31.
O vento atingiu os 29 km/h. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Fev 2018 às 18:05)

Mínima: *5,5ºC*
Máxima: *13,8ºC*

Céu um pouco nublado


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Fev 2018 às 18:09)

Hoje aproveitei a tarde para ir fazer uma caminhada de cerca de 10 quilómetros, andei próximo da Reserva Natural do Paúl do Boquilobo, e andei á procura de "tesouros" naturais que ainda não conhecia.
A fonte da Graça, ainda debitava uma água gélida e limpa, e que ainda serve para "matar" a sede a um rebanho  de mais de 500 cabeças, que vai pastando nas encostas mais acima.
O que mais me entristeceu depois de desfrutar de toda esta natureza no seu estado natural, foi de encontrar autenticas lixeiras a céu aberto, de ambos os lados das estradas rurais, e muitos quilos de fios plásticos, do qual já lhes tinham retirado o cobre do interior, em certos sítios os amontoados dos plásticos tinham mais de 30 cm de altura.
As desmatações também tem proliferado por aqui sobretudo em encostas de montado, destruido, alecrins, tojos, rosmaninho, entre outras árvores jovens, este ano vai ser mais um ano atípico para as abelhas tendo em conta a seca e destruição de plantas melíferas, e neste caso aumentando também o risco de erosão.
Como andei quase sempre em zonas de vale, praticamente não senti o vento moderado a forte que se tem feito sentido durante todo o dia.
Passei por uma casa, que tinham no quintal vários moinhos artesanais, que rodavam ao desafios uns dos outros.


----------



## david 6 (10 Fev 2018 às 18:38)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas, bem ontem tiveste uma diferença de 5ºC em relação a Coruche? Vai la vai.
> A EMA de Coruche foi aos -5,8ºC



verdade aquele vale do sorraia não o consigo entender, enquanto aqui se aparecer uma brisa estagna logo, foi o que aconteceu, lá pode haver brisa que está sempre a descer tal a potência do vale, mesmo ambos sem brisa Coruche é sempre mais baixo, há de chegar o dia que consiga ganhar a Coruche na minima no Inverno, só se fizerem uma fogueira junto à estação e mesmo assim não sei


----------



## david 6 (10 Fev 2018 às 18:40)

minima: *4.5ºC *(-1.1ºC)
maxima: *14.5ºC *(+2.8ºC)
actual: *11.6ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Fev 2018 às 18:53)

Se soubesse que o por do sol, ia ser tão bonito, tinha esperado mais umas 2 horas, para observar este cenário, pois foi aqui proximo que passei a tarde.


----------



## Sanxito (11 Fev 2018 às 10:57)

Bom dia. 
Manhã de céu nublado com alguma morrinha e sem vento. 
Sigo com 14.4°c e 97%HR. 
A mínima foi de 8.9°c pelas 2:52, depois começou a subir gradualmente até ao valor que se regista agora. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Fev 2018 às 11:23)

A manhã aqui segue muito nublada, mas sem a presença de vento, o que nos últimos dias, é uma raridade.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Fev 2018 às 11:56)

david 6 disse:


> verdade aquele vale do sorraia não o consigo entender, enquanto aqui se aparecer uma brisa estagna logo, foi o que aconteceu, lá pode haver brisa que está sempre a descer tal a potência do vale, mesmo ambos sem brisa Coruche é sempre mais baixo, há de chegar o dia que consiga ganhar a Coruche na minima no Inverno, só se fizerem uma fogueira junto à estação e mesmo assim não sei



Verdade faz alguma confusão, por isso é cada inversão tem a sua dinâmica de arrefecimento.
Existem uns quantos exemplos na rede IPMA de inversões que quebram com intensidades de vento diferentes.
Na minha opinião, por exemplo isso talvez se deva à própria dimensão do vale do Sorraia, a largura, e respectiva camada de inversão.
Em pequenos vales/areas mais abrigados à minima brisa ou vento fraco faz logo a temperatura disparar.
Aqui ao lado, no vale do Pisão isso acontece com frequência, na parte  mais estreita são apenas uns 8 metros de largura(parece mentira, mas é verdade, um clássico vale em V), a área de inversão está demasiado concentrada num espaço tão pequeno.


----------



## david 6 (11 Fev 2018 às 13:38)

chuvisca


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Fev 2018 às 13:50)

Boa tarde . A chuva fraca começou durante a noite e ainda não parou. Está tudo bem molhado, muitas poças de água com beirais e valetas a correr...


----------



## miguel (11 Fev 2018 às 15:13)

Aqui o chuvisco da manhã deu apenas 0,4mm 

Mínima de 9,3ºC
Máxima até agora 15,5ºC

Agora muita palha e 15,3ºC


----------



## miguel (11 Fev 2018 às 16:57)

A tarde acabou por ficar agradável com o sol agora a brilhar e com a máxima do dia neste momento de 15,7ºC

Acumulados hoje 0,4mm e este mês vai com uns incríveis 5,8mm  a ver se no fim de semana que vem chove algo que se veja...


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Fev 2018 às 17:57)

Mínima: *8,9ºC*
Máxima: *16,4ºC*

Acumulado de *1,5 mm*


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Fev 2018 às 18:52)

Hoje apesar de ter estado todo o dia nublado, até esteve uma temperatura agrdável, pois o vento hoje "tirou folga", e que bem agradeceram as minhas abelhas, pois já á alguns dias que não as via trabalhar com tanta força como hoje.


----------



## RStorm (11 Fev 2018 às 19:30)

Boa Noite

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: *8,5ºC *
Máxima: *14,8ºC *

Dia ameno com céu nublado e alguns chuviscos, que acumularam *0,3 mm*. 

T. Atual: *12,8ºC *
HR: 81% 
Vento nulo


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Fev 2018 às 20:57)

Boa noite!
Que dia húmido! Os solos agradecem, eu cá não gosto muito. 
*0,9 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Sanxito (11 Fev 2018 às 22:04)

Boa noite. 
Por cá sigo com 12.7°c e 95%HR. 
A morrinha registada ficou nos 0.4 mm, a humidade oscilou entre os 97%/80%.  Os extremos de temperatura estiveram entre os 15.6°c pelas 14:34 e os 8.9°c pelas 2:52. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Fev 2018 às 22:34)

Aqui chuvisca bem. As calhas correm bastante, está muito húmido, nevoeiro e pouco frio.


----------



## remember (11 Fev 2018 às 23:31)

Boas, dia muito menos ventoso que ontem. 
Alguns chuviscos fracos... Máxima de 16ºC às 12:25 e mínima de 10ºC às 0:12.
Temperatura actual de 12,6ºC e 88% de HR


----------



## david 6 (12 Fev 2018 às 00:17)

minima: *6.3ºC *(+1.8ºC)
maxima: *15.4ºC *(+0.9ºC)
acumulado: *1.0mm*
actual: *11.5ºC*


----------



## Teya (12 Fev 2018 às 00:52)

A chover moderado há um bom bocado.


----------



## david 6 (12 Fev 2018 às 01:29)

chove em geral fraco


----------



## Zulo (12 Fev 2018 às 02:04)

Desde as 20:30 mais ou menos que, por aquilo que me apercebi, chove aquela chuva muito fraca mas que molha decentemente. Neste momento ainda continua a cair certinha.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (12 Fev 2018 às 08:58)

Bom dia, não esperava tanto mas esta madrugada choveu e acumulou 3.8mm, por agora estão 8.2ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Fev 2018 às 09:09)

Por aqui chuviscou durante a madrugada, creio que o acumulado foi de pouco mais de 1 mm.
A esta hora reina o sol, e céu limpo.


----------



## Sanxito (12 Fev 2018 às 10:20)

Bom dia. 
Esta noite a água que caiu rendeu 1.0 mm, mais vale 1 que não ter nenhum. 
A temperatura desceu aos 9.3°c perto das 8 da manhã. 
Aqui por campo d'ourique sigo com 11.3°c após mínima de 8.8°c

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (12 Fev 2018 às 10:33)

Bom dia
Choveu bem durante a madrugada, *4,5 mm *acumulados. 
Agora sigo com céu limpo e vento fraco.

Mínima: *8,6ºC *
T. Atual: *11,8ºC *
HR: 53% 
Vento fraco de Noroeste 3,2 Km/h.


----------



## criz0r (12 Fev 2018 às 11:11)

Bom dia,

Choveu um pouco durante a madrugada e com isso o acumulado ficou-se pelos *1,2mm*. O mês segue com apenas *5,4mm*, é sempre importante acumular alguma coisa apesar de ser insuficiente e um valor extremamente baixo. A mínima chegou aos *10,4ºC*.


----------



## miguel (12 Fev 2018 às 11:15)

Aqui a madrugada rendeu* 2,4mm* (pena ser madrugada e ninguém ter visto) este mês levo *8,2mm* e vou chegar a 10 dias do fim do mês com este valor que é péssimo, mais um mês perdido.  

Mínima de 9,7ºC

Agora céu limpo e 14,7ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Fev 2018 às 12:25)

Hoje aproveitei a manhã de sol, para dar mais uma boa caminhada, desta vez por montes e vales, "cheios" de vida.
Ainda vi algumas noras antigas que eram usadas para puxar águas dos poços, através do uso de tracção animal.
Passei por um dos vales, mais encaixados, por volta das 11 horas, e os solos aí sim, estão bem húmidos, pois são locais onde praticamente o sol não chega a entrar, ficando apenas pelo cimo da encosta.


----------



## MSantos (12 Fev 2018 às 15:01)

Boas!

Desde que cheguei a Leiria por volta das 9h tem estado Sol e temperaturas amenas. Por agora notam-se algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## miguel (12 Fev 2018 às 19:25)

Máxima de *16,2ºC*

Agora estão *10,9ºC* com vento fraco


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Fev 2018 às 20:38)

A noite aqui segue já algo fresca, e nada melhor do que a lareira para manter a casa, á temperatura ambiente.
Sigo com 8ºC, enquanto que o "congelador" de Seiça vai já com 1.9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Fev 2018 às 21:23)

Boas,

De madrugada choveu bem por cá, ainda rendeu* 6,3 mm.*
Agora o destaque vai para o frio, *7,7ºC.*
Seria interessante não entrarem nuvens, assim ainda dava boa geada no Pisão, já que vento neste momento não é problema, sopra apenas fraco.


----------



## remember (12 Fev 2018 às 23:19)

A mínima do dia já era, sigo com 8,1ºC que por enquanto é a mínima do dia.
Máxima de 18ºC às 14:03


----------



## david 6 (12 Fev 2018 às 23:59)

minima: *3.9ºC *(-2.4ºC)
maxima: *14.7ºC *(-0.7ºC)
acumulado: *3.4mm*
actual: *3.9ºC*


----------



## david 6 (13 Fev 2018 às 02:57)

*0.8ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Fev 2018 às 07:02)

Boas,
Registo apenas 4,5 graus, ainda deve descer mais um pouco.
Vamos ver se é desta que registo temperaturas negativas no Pisão.


----------



## DRC (13 Fev 2018 às 10:35)

Bom dia,
Mínima de *4,0ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Fev 2018 às 10:44)

Ora bem, para meu espanto hoje tive geada em Alcabideche, nos descampados aqui a volta, pois embora não existam linhas de água, são terrenos susceptíveis a pequenas inversões há vento nulo, pouco comum, mas felizmente hoje foi o caso.
No Pisão a geada não era nada do outro mundo, registei temperatura de *0,8ºC* por lá
Geada a sério foi no vale da Charneca, claramente o vale que mais se destacou em termos de intensidade e abundância de geada.
Estou a falar de um troço do vale que está apenas as 700 metros em linha recta da praia do Guincho. Não consigo perceber a razão porque há tanta geada por lá, é impossível aquele vale ser mais frio que o Pisão, está visto que tenho que tentar estudar aquele vale.
Mais logo partilho dados/fotos do elemento branco.


----------



## criz0r (13 Fev 2018 às 11:08)

Bom dia,

E sem que nada o fizesse prever, acabo por chegar à nova mínima do ano de *5,6ºC*. Se o vento fraco não tivesse feito a sua aparição, ainda tinha descido mais.
A manhã segue já com 13,4ºC e muita nebulosidade a Oeste.


----------



## david 6 (13 Fev 2018 às 11:52)

minima de *-1.1ºC*

enquanto no Norte chove, aqui está um belo dia de sol com 13.8ºC


----------



## miguel (13 Fev 2018 às 11:54)

Mínima de *3,1ºC..* qual entradas frias qual que o frio a serio aqui só faz com AA

Agora estão 11,9ºC com muita palha que não vai passar disto.


----------



## joselamego (13 Fev 2018 às 11:56)

Boas,
Estou em viagem de comboio intercidades ...
Estou chegar a Coimbra 
Céu muito nublado , mas não chove 
Temp. atual de 11°C
82% HR 
1022 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (13 Fev 2018 às 12:26)

Bom dia
A madrugada foi bem fresca aqui na zona, tendo a mínima chegado aos *3,5ºC*. Agora sigo com tempo ameno e céu parcialmente nublado. 

T. Atual: *14,0ºC *
HR: 53% 
Vento nulo


----------



## joselamego (13 Fev 2018 às 13:04)

A chegar ao Entroncamento ( terra de fenómenos ) .
O céu começa a apresentar abertas e o sol a querer  espreitar .
À medida que venho de norte para sul , o céu está menos carregado! Não chove! 
Temp.atual de 12°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (13 Fev 2018 às 13:12)

joselamego disse:


> A chegar ao Entroncamento ( terra de fenómenos ) .
> O céu começa a apresentar abertas e o sol a querer  espreitar .
> À medida que venho de norte para sul , o céu está menos carregado! Não chove!
> Temp.atual de 12°C
> ...



 De Setúbal para baixo ja apanhas quase céu limpo  tenho aqui a linha que separa o céu limpo a sul do muito nublado a norte


----------



## joselamego (13 Fev 2018 às 13:42)

A chegar quase a Lisboa ( gare do oriente ) e o sol já espreita ,muitas abertas. ...
Ou seja a tal divisão norte e sul !
Temp.atual de 14°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (13 Fev 2018 às 13:46)

joselamego disse:


> A chegar quase a Lisboa ( gare do oriente ) e o sol já espreita ,muitas abertas. ...
> Ou seja a tal divisão norte e sul !
> Temp.atual de 14°C
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Sistema Montejunto-Estrela no seu melhor. Neste caso, apenas serve de barreira para as nuvens porque a chuva nem chega tão a sul mas também não faz mal, para haver palha mais vale estar sol.


----------



## joselamego (13 Fev 2018 às 14:07)

Boas,
Já no comboio em direção ao Algarve ....
Céu com muitas abertas , o sol por vezes espreita ...
Estou passar ponte 25 abril !
61% HR 
1024 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (13 Fev 2018 às 14:08)

a manhã de sol foi-se, sigo com céu encoberto 15.5ºC, não espero nada


----------



## criz0r (13 Fev 2018 às 14:16)

14,8ºC e vento moderado de Oeste. Alguma nebulosidade média/alta por aqui.


----------



## joselamego (13 Fev 2018 às 14:26)

Boas,
Ponte 25 abril 
O céu está assim por Lisboa 
14,4°C
Desculpem a qualidade ( tiradas dentro do comboio )
Com o Cristo Rei ao fundo ( a ver se nos traz muita chuva nas próximas semanas ) pray ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (13 Fev 2018 às 15:09)

Boa tarde. 
Ontem a mínima ainda foi feita antes da meia noite com 6.5°c pelas 23:49.
Em relação ao dia de hoje, a mínima foi de 4.6°c pelas 7:29, a máxima é a temperatura actual de 15.7°c e 63%HR. 
De manhã fui passear á Costa com o meu minorca (Filhote) e via-se tão bem a margem norte. 









Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (13 Fev 2018 às 15:13)

O dia segue com sol entre as nuvens e a temperatura está mais baixa hoje estão 13ºC


----------



## joselamego (13 Fev 2018 às 15:22)

Boas, 
Já em Grândola 
Sol e nuvens 
Boas abertas 
14,2°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## meteocaldas (13 Fev 2018 às 16:21)

Por aqui, hoje é um dia nublado, máxima de 14ºC, mínima de 6,6ºC e ventoso ~28km/h a esta hora.

A partir de agora já podem ver a webcam (16x9 720p) da MeteoCaldas live (ao minuto).
A webcam está apontada a NNW, direção S. Martinho do Porto (ao fundo)
http://www.meteocaldas.com/meteocaldas-webcam.jpg
Agora só falta descobrir uma maneira de lhe incluir a temperatura :-)

Há um comparativo de webcams que também pode ser visto aqui (ainda em fase experimental)
http://www.meteocaldas.com/hws/wxwebcams.php

Tudo isto e muito mais em
http://www.meteocaldas.com/mtp (responsivo)
https://www.facebook.com/meteocaldas


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Fev 2018 às 16:36)

Para meu grande espanto, registei a mínima do ano: *0,8ºC
*
Cheguei de madrugada a Belas e percebi logo que estava noutro mundo, inversão no máximo, carros a escorrem com água e totalmente embaciados.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Fev 2018 às 16:57)

O dia de hoje foi marcado por muita nebulosidade, e por temperaturas bem frescas.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Fev 2018 às 19:25)

Boas!
Hoje foi um dos dias mais agradáveis deste inverno. Deu para andar de t-shirt e tudo! 
E, realmente, a visibilidade estava óptima, tanto que deu para ver a silhueta do farol do cabo Espichel.
Ao início da tarde, no Forte de São Julião da Barra (reparem no cenário bonito que as azedinhas proporcionaram ):




Ao final do dia em Algés:


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (13 Fev 2018 às 20:00)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Para meu grande espanto, registei a mínima do ano: *0,8ºC
> *
> Cheguei de madrugada a Belas e percebi logo que estava noutro mundo, inversão no máximo, carros a escorrem com água e totalmente embaciados.



Que desconsolo, essa mínima e água a escorrer dos carros. Há geadas que se formam com menos (frio) 



Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> Hoje foi um dos dias mais agradáveis deste inverno. Deu para andar de t-shirt e tudo!
> E, realmente, a visibilidade estava óptima, tanto que deu para ver a silhueta do farol do cabo Espichel.
> Ao início da tarde, no Forte de São Julião da Barra (reparem no cenário bonito que as azedinhas proporcionam ):
> ...


Belo passeio.
Engraçado a diversidade de relatos hoje.
Bem mínimas abaixo de 5°C e máxima perto dos 15°C, o inverno ás vezes é relativo 
Presumo que a sensação térmica agradável se tenha devido á energia da caminhada/corrida, ao vento ligeiro quase ausente de SW e ao sol nesse bonito céu, porque as temperaturas essas foram realmente de inverno curiosamente.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Fev 2018 às 20:07)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Presumo que a sensação térmica agradável se tenha devido á energia da caminhada/corrida, ao vento ligeiro quase ausente de SW e ao sol nesse bonito céu, porque as temperaturas essas foram realmente de inverno curiosamente.


Foi mais por estar na esplanada ao sol, mas o vento fraquíssimo ajudou, claro. Basicamente, saí de casa com 3 casacos (exagerei, eu sei.) e mal cheguei à esplanada comecei a despir-me, até ficar só de t-shirt.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Fev 2018 às 21:24)

Boa noite,

A minima foi de 3,7ºC e houve geada em Alcabideche, é pouco comum, mas quando o rei faz anos acontece. lol

Deixo então a meteo-ciclo reportagem desta manhã, feito Vale do Pisão e vale Charneca, ambos no concelho de Cascais.
O vale da Charneca fica a escassos 700 metros da praia do Guincho, já o Pisão fica a 3,5 kms do mar, neste duelo de geadas o da Charneca _cilindrou_, curioso. 
No Pisão registei 0,8ºC por volta das 8:00 da manhã, lá para 8:40 registei 3,0ºC no vale da Charneca.

O concelho tambem geadas

Localização:





Com zoom sobre o vale da Charneca, como podem ver a praia do Guincho ali mesmo colada.





Fotos

Pisão:

A casa da praxe, do " postal do Pisão" em manhãs geladas. Algum gelo no telhado, esta casa tem uma grande simbologia, aquela marca de lama, é a marca das cheias de 1983. Simplesmente surreal a subida da ribeira até chegar aquele altura, como é normal só podia dar molho ao chegar tamanha massa de água à vila de Cascais.













Depois lá rumei ao vale da Charneca, confesso que não fazia ideia que ia encontrar tanta geada por lá, até pelo facto no Pisão a geada não ter sido tão forte como inicialmente pensava. Lá está, isto das inversões nunca será algo exacto, sempre uma caixa de surpresas.









Geada valente!




Tufos de geada!


----------



## Sanxito (13 Fev 2018 às 21:40)

Boa noite. 
Por cá a máxima acabou por ficar no último valor reportado, 15.7°c, tendo o vento atingido os 21 km/h. 
Agora sigo sem vento, com 11.3°c e 88%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (13 Fev 2018 às 21:51)

minima: *-1.1ºC *(*-5.0ºC*)
maxima: *15.9ºC *(+1.2ºC)
actual: *10.8ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Fev 2018 às 22:18)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> A minima foi de 3,7ºC e houve geada em Alcabideche, é pouco comum, mas quando o rei faz anos acontece. lol
> 
> ...



Penso que nesse caso o facto de o Vale da Charneca estar mais próximo do mar, poderá ter resultado num maior valor da humidade relativa e consequente maior quantidade de geada.

Por aqui a mínima foi até aos *2,8ºC*. Sigo agora com 10,5ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Fev 2018 às 22:34)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Penso que nesse caso o facto de o Vale da Charneca estar mais próximo do mar, poderá ter resultado num maior valor da humidade relativa e consequente maior quantidade de geada.
> 
> Por aqui a mínima foi até aos *2,8ºC*. Sigo agora com 10,5ºC.



Boas,
Não sei, é complexo pois o vale do Pisão é tremendamente húmido. Acho que o se passa naquele troço do vale da charneca é aprisionamento do ar frio fruto existir uma grande mancha de Pinhal a Oeste. Já cheguei estudar um inversão em que um canavial denso provocava uma barreira natural ao ar frio potenciando minimas frias e geada mais intensa.Enfim tenho que investigar melhor.


----------



## criz0r (13 Fev 2018 às 23:26)

jonas_87 disse:


> aprisionamento do ar frio fruto existir uma grande mancha de Pinhal a Oeste



Cenário semelhante, aqui junto à Ribeira do Parque da Paz, o ar frio fica como que "enclausurado" num pequeno vale e o imenso arvoredo envolvente acaba por contribuir para as Inversões que se costumam registar. Por vezes, chego a registar mais de 10ºC de diferença entre o centro da cidade e esta zona.

A noite segue com 12,0ºC, alguma nebulosidade alta e vento fraco. Máxima de *15,1ºC*.


----------



## belem (13 Fev 2018 às 23:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> A minima foi de 3,7ºC e houve geada em Alcabideche, é pouco comum, mas quando o rei faz anos acontece. lol
> 
> ...



Grande reportagem!

Já agora qual é a marca de lama a que te referes?


----------



## remember (13 Fev 2018 às 23:32)

Boas, mínima de 4,5ºC às 7:34, máxima de 16,3ºC às 13:56.
Sigo com 11,3ºC, 78% de HR e 1021,1 hPa


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Fev 2018 às 23:42)

belem disse:


> Grande reportagem!
> 
> Já agora qual é a marca de lama a que te referes?



Ao nível da janela do lado esquerdo, vê se uma marca atravessar a parede da casa. Foi me dito pelo proprietário da casa ,que se safou por  acaso...


----------



## belem (13 Fev 2018 às 23:53)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ao nível da janela do lado esquerdo, vê se uma marca atravessar a parede da casa. Foi me dito pelo proprietário da casa ,que se safou por  acaso...



Quantidade de água surreal...


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Fev 2018 às 23:56)

belem disse:


> Quantidade de água surreal...


140 mm em 8 horas ou la que foi, não há milagres...


----------



## joralentejano (14 Fev 2018 às 00:02)

jonas_87 disse:


> 140 mm em 8 horas ou la que foi, não há milagres...


Off topic:
Construir casas junto às ribeiras, dá nisso...
Aqui em Arronches, já tivemos algo idêntico numa casa que atualmente está abandonada, junto à ribeira de Arronches, a água foi tanta que a proprietária teve de sair pelo telhado para conseguir vir à vila pedir ajuda. Com essa mesma cheia, foram arrancados postes e grades de uma ponte. Se calhar, até foi nesse mesmo ano.


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Fev 2018 às 07:47)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> A minima foi de 3,7ºC e houve geada em Alcabideche, é pouco comum, mas quando o rei faz anos acontece. lol
> 
> ...


Excelente registo, bom trabalho.


----------



## Sanxito (14 Fev 2018 às 09:00)

Bom dia. 
Hoje quando saí de casa estavam 11.2°c e 92%HR, a mínima registada era de 10.4°c. Na rua estava tudo molhado, parecia que tinha caído morrinha. 
Aqui por campo d'ourique sigo com 12.0°c, a mínima foi de 10.3°c.
@jonas_87 excelente registo. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## meteocaldas (14 Fev 2018 às 11:37)

Comparativo de estações agora com 9 estações novas, incluindo mais 3 do litoral centro: Póvoa sta Iria, Pai do Vento e Serra del Rey e do Sul, adicionada tb a estação da Meteofontes (Sitio das Fontes).
Usar este comparativo, é a forma mais fácil de comparar valores entre estações 
http://www.meteocaldas.com/pc/wxpstations.php

http://www.meteocaldas.com/mtp (responsivo)
http://www.meteocaldas.com/hws (otimizado para tablet)
https://www.facebook.com/meteocaldas (previsões no facebook)


----------



## miguel (14 Fev 2018 às 11:42)

Boas

Mínima de 5,3ºC perto do solo e 7,7ºC no telhado de volta as inversões

Agora estão 14,4ºC com vento fraco e palha a enfeitar o céu, mais um dia sem historia


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Fev 2018 às 15:07)

A tarde aqui segue com muita nebulosidade, e fazendo parecer que pode chover ainda antes de noite.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (14 Fev 2018 às 15:25)

Boa tarde, por aqui estão 16.5ºC e céu nublado, ameaça chover mas não cai nada.


----------



## miguel (14 Fev 2018 às 16:09)

Belo dia de Primavera, sol tímido mas sempre presente com 15℃ e vento fraco


----------



## criz0r (14 Fev 2018 às 16:11)

Boa tarde,

A mínima não foi além dos *9,4ºC* esta madrugada, sem qualquer hipótese para geadas.
O dia segue exactamente igual aos anteriores com céu muito nublado, vento a soprar moderado de SW e temperatura nos 15,6ºC, embora já tenha chegado aos 17,0ºC
Ainda tenho algumas esperanças, em alguns chuviscos ao final da noite, vamos aguardar.


----------



## António josé Sales (14 Fev 2018 às 16:22)

Por aqui já chove fraco.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Fev 2018 às 16:26)

Boa tarde!
Contrastando com o dia espetacular de ontem, hoje o cenário está mais tristonho, com o céu muito nublado. Vejo nuvens undulatus muito ténues a sudoeste. A ver se consigo tirar fotos.


----------



## criz0r (14 Fev 2018 às 17:48)

O ambiente deve estar bem húmido em Sintra, efeito orográfico da Serra não falha.


----------



## MSantos (14 Fev 2018 às 18:00)

Boa tarde!

Desde há cerca de uma hora que temos chuvisco em Leiria.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Fev 2018 às 19:05)

criz0r disse:


> O ambiente deve estar bem húmido em Sintra, efeito orográfico da Serra não falha.


Boas,
Tal e qual, e mesmo sem radar via de casa a precipitação fraca a cair na serra conforme é possível ver nestas 2 fotos tiradas por volta das 17h.


----------



## Sanxito (14 Fev 2018 às 21:06)

Boa noite. 
Deixei de conseguir seguir os tópicos subscritos através do Tapatalk, fico sem saber quem postou. Enfim.
Por cá a máxima hoje foi a mais elevada do mês, atingiu os 17.4°c pelas 13:04.
Agora sigo com 13.4°c e 92%HR. 


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (14 Fev 2018 às 22:17)

Aqui, 13,9ºC e vento fraco. Ainda pensei, em ver alguns chuviscos por esta altura mas parece que nem a isso vamos ter direito.
Vamos aguardar por melhores dias.


----------



## Sanxito (14 Fev 2018 às 22:51)

Por aqui sigo na mesma, 13.4°c e 92%HR. 
Vento nulo. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Fev 2018 às 22:55)

Boa noite a todos. Ás vezes penso que da Serra d'Aire para cima é outro país. Hoje foi um desses dias. Fui de manhã para Lisboa e só regressei ás 17h. Esteve sol e um dia agradável, tanto que almocei numa esplanada sem casaco. Quando me aproximava da serra os carros vinham todos de luzes acesas o que era estranho porque estava sol mas a serra estava coberta de nuvens. Pensei que era nevoeiro mas assim que comecei a subir a serra começou a chuviscar e assim que entrei em Fátima o piso estava bem molhado com muitas poças de água. Ainda agora está a chuviscar...


----------



## remember (14 Fev 2018 às 23:01)

Boas, noite bem amena... Máxima de 19°C às 13:53 e mínima de 10,5°C às 7:21. Sigo com 13,5°C, e 85% de HR


----------



## MSantos (14 Fev 2018 às 23:53)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Boa noite a todos. Ás vezes penso que da Serra d'Aire para cima é outro país. Hoje foi um desses dias. Fui de manhã para Lisboa e só regressei ás 17h. Esteve sol e um dia agradável, tanto que almocei numa esplanada sem casaco. Quando me aproximava da serra os carros vinham todos de luzes acesas o que era estranho porque estava sol mas a serra estava coberta de nuvens. Pensei que era nevoeiro mas assim que comecei a subir a serra começou a chuviscar e assim que entrei em Fátima o piso estava bem molhado com muitas poças de água. Ainda agora está a chuviscar...



É o tal Sistema Montejunto-Estrela! 

Aqui por Leiria o dia foi maioritariamente cinzento e chuviscoso a partir da tarde, chuvisco esse que ainda se mantém.


----------



## belem (15 Fev 2018 às 09:32)

Aqui por Sintra, chuva fraca persistente. 

Tudo molhado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Fev 2018 às 10:10)

MSantos disse:


> É o tal Sistema Montejunto-Estrela!
> 
> Aqui por Leiria o dia foi maioritariamente cinzento e chuviscoso a partir da tarde, chuvisco esse que ainda se mantém.


Bom dia a todos! Sim e aqui ainda não parou desde ontem... tudo bem regado!


----------



## miguel (15 Fev 2018 às 11:08)

Boas
Aqui tudo mais que seco nem um pingo para amostra.. Vai ser mais um dia sem história e de tarde o sol vai reinar.

Por agora céu encoberto com 11,8℃


----------



## criz0r (15 Fev 2018 às 11:12)

Boas,

Mais um dia cinzento e seco em perspectiva. A mínima foi de *13,5ºC*.
A manhã segue já com 16,0ºC e vento fraco predominante de Sul.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Fev 2018 às 12:45)

Aqui o dia segue muito cinzento, e com aguaceiros fracos, as estradas estão bem molhadas, mas isto para os solos nem aquece, nem arrefece.


----------



## miguel (15 Fev 2018 às 14:06)

O céu já se encontra pouco nublado e estão 16ºC com vento quase nulo


----------



## belem (15 Fev 2018 às 14:16)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Aqui o dia segue muito cinzento, e com aguaceiros fracos, as estradas estão bem molhadas, mas isto para os solos nem aquece, nem arrefece.



Está bom para ver sapos, salamandras e outros...


----------



## RStorm (15 Fev 2018 às 15:14)

Boa Tarde
Dia cinzento e ameno, com algumas abertas no quadrante sul.

Mínima:* 11,5ºC*
Máxima: *17,3ºC *
T. Atual: *16,6ºC *
HR: 62% 
Vento nulo


----------



## André Filipe Bom (15 Fev 2018 às 15:25)

Boa tarde, mais um dia de céu nublado com algumas abertas, de vez em quando lá caiem uns pingos mas nada de mais, a temperatura está nos 17.3ºC.


----------



## criz0r (15 Fev 2018 às 15:37)

16,1ºC e céu muito nublado. Vento fraco de SW.


----------



## miguel (15 Fev 2018 às 15:46)

Céu nublado para norte e limpo para sul e estou na  linha divisória

16℃


----------



## Sanxito (15 Fev 2018 às 17:22)

Boa tarde. 
Hoje não tive acesso a dados, só agora que chego a casa é que verifico o resumo do dia. 
Tmin. 13.1°c (6:13)
Tmax. 16.9°c (12:28)
Agora sigo com 15.1°c e 84%HR. 
O vento foi fraco todo o dia. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (15 Fev 2018 às 17:53)

O céu já se abriu por aqui, estando completamente limpo para sul.
Sigo com *15,2ºC*, 70% HR e vento nulo.


----------



## lm1960 (15 Fev 2018 às 18:26)

Boas,

Onde, na 5ª feira da semana passada registei -4.5º, hoje á mesma hora estavam 12.5º, diferença significativa.


----------



## miguel (15 Fev 2018 às 18:57)

Máxima *16,0ºC*
Mínima *9,7ºC*

Rajada máxima *21km/h*

Chuva 0 como sempre

Agora estão *12,5ºC* e vento nulo


----------



## André Filipe Bom (15 Fev 2018 às 19:33)

Só para dizer que este mês só vou com 7.8mm, está bom isto está.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Fev 2018 às 19:40)

*“O Alqueva corre o sério risco de não ser utilizável já a partir de 2019”*
Os partidos estão em estado de negação sobre a seca em Portugal. E nem falam da única solução: ir buscar água ao mar, acusa José Roquette.

Espanha tem mais de 700 dessalinizadoras instaladas que, só por si, produziriam água utilizável para Portugal inteiro. E por cá, os políticos nem falam dessa solução, lamenta o empresário.

*Enquanto empresário e membro da Associação Melhor Alentejo tem manifestado preocupação com a situação de seca que o país vive. O que é que devíamos estar a fazer e não estamos?*
A questão da seca é uma a que não posso fugir, porque estou no olho do furacão – no que respeita ao Alentejo e relativamente às previsões sobre as alterações climáticas. É um problema em que, se não houver capacidade para antecipar o que pode vir a acontecer, com probabilidade grande, quando chegar a altura já é tarde. E já está a fazer o seu caminho.

Depois de alguns aguaceiros hoje durante a manhã, a tarde manteve-se nublada mas sem aguaceiros.
Ainda ontem ouvi na televisão, estavam a falar sobre mais 50 milhões de euros, para o regadio no Alqueva e que a água vai chegar ao distrito de Setúbal, e isto tudo quando se devia de reduzir os gastos de água, todos nós sabemos como é importante a agricultura, mas cada vez mais deviamos de apostar em culturas que precisem de pouca água, ou então temos de falar com o S.Pedro e dizer-lhe para ele não se esquecer que estamos cá em baixo á espera dele e da sua "bela" chuva.

https://www.publico.pt/2018/02/15/d...ao-ser-utilizavel-ja-a-partir-de-2019-1803147


----------



## André Filipe Bom (15 Fev 2018 às 20:00)

Neste momento estão 10.4ºC, nota-se que hoje está mais fresco.


----------



## remember (15 Fev 2018 às 23:17)

Boas, mais um dia cinzento, mas sem chuva
Máxima de 15,9ºC às 16:11, mínima a ser alcançada agora com 11,9ºC.


----------



## MSantos (15 Fev 2018 às 23:33)

Boas!

Aqui por Leiria tivemos um dia muito nublado, tivemos ainda direito a alguma (fraca) precipitação que resultou em acumulados irrisórios inferiores a 1mm na maioria das estações da zona.


----------



## criz0r (16 Fev 2018 às 01:30)

Boa madrugada, 

Nevoeiro cerrado no Parque da Paz e nas partes mais abrigadas da cidade. 10,6°C e vento nulo.

Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


----------



## PapoilaVerde (16 Fev 2018 às 08:18)

Acabei de passar a ponte 25 de abril e é impressionante a diferença que faz de um lado e de outro. Em Almada um nevoeiro cerrado, não se vê um palmo à frente e do lado de Lisboa tudo aberto e limpo.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (16 Fev 2018 às 08:58)

Bom dia, minima de 3.9ºC. agora estão 6.9ºC vento nulo e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## criz0r (16 Fev 2018 às 09:14)

Bom dia,

A manhã acordou com nevoeiro cerrado em toda a cidade. Visibilidade inferior a 30m em alguns locais.

















Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (16 Fev 2018 às 09:16)

Nevoeiro forte aqui, assim que aquecer isto desaparece e fica um dia de Primavera..

6,5℃ de mínima

Agora estão 10,4℃


----------



## MSantos (16 Fev 2018 às 11:05)

Boas!

Manhã de Primavera em Leiria, havia alguma névoa mas rapidamente dissipou. 

Temperaturas na casa dos 16ºC.


----------



## Sanxito (16 Fev 2018 às 11:16)

Bom dia. 
Aqui por campo d'ourique o nevoeiro bem tentou mas não conseguiu cá chegar, ficou ao fundo da rua, eheh. A mínima foi de 9.6°c e agora sigo com 13.0°c é muito sol. 
Lá por casa, a mínima de ontem ainda foi feita antes da meia noite, chegou aos 9.8°c.
A mínima de hoje ficou pelos 8.6°c. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (16 Fev 2018 às 12:21)

O nevoeiro ainda persiste por aqui, mas parece estar agora a querer levantar. A temperatura mantém-se baixa nos 10,8ºC.
Com esta brincadeira a estação já acumulou *0,3mm*. Humidade alta de 90% e vento praticamente nulo.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (16 Fev 2018 às 12:59)

De facto, na zona da charneca de Caparica hoje de manhã esteve bastante nevoeiro. Mas agora está cada vez a evaporar-se mais.



PapoilaVerde disse:


> Acabei de passar a ponte 25 de abril e é impressionante a diferença que faz de um lado e de outro. Em Almada um nevoeiro cerrado, não se vê um palmo à frente e do lado de Lisboa tudo aberto e limpo.



Como é que isto é possível, sabendo que os locais estão perto um do outro?


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Fev 2018 às 13:05)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> Como é que isto é possível, sabendo que os locais estão perto um do outro?


Duas palavras: Rio Tejo 
____________
Boas!
Alguma neblina por aqui e vê-se nevoeiro ao longe, tal como alguns cumulus por cima da serra de Carnaxide.
Sol quente e *14,8ºC*.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Fev 2018 às 13:07)

O dia hoje acordou com nevoeiro cerrado, e assim permaneceu até perto das 11 horas.
Agora a tarde segue com sol e céu limpo.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (16 Fev 2018 às 13:09)

Tiagolco disse:


> Duas palavras: Rio Tejo
> ____________
> Boas!
> Muita neblina por aqui e vê-se nevoeiro ao longe, tal como alguns cumulus por cima da serra de Carnaxide.
> Sol quente e *14,8ºC*.



Sim, mas o Rio Tejo favorece nevoeiro? É a água que o faz?


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Fev 2018 às 13:36)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> Sim, mas o Rio Tejo favorece nevoeiro? É a água que o faz?


Off-topic: Sim, penso que neste caso este nevoeiro é de adveção (forma-se sobre superfícies aquáticas e junto às regiões costeiras). Se virmos as imagens de satélite reparamos que o nevoeiro "evita" entrar em terra, podendo haver umas "escapadelas" como é o caso da situação na margem sul.


----------



## criz0r (16 Fev 2018 às 14:48)

Tiagolco disse:


> Off-topic: Sim, penso que neste caso este nevoeiro é de adveção (forma-se sobre superfícies aquáticas e junto às regiões costeiras). Se virmos as imagens de satélite reparamos que o nevoeiro "evita" entrar em terra, podendo haver umas "escapadelas" como é o caso da situação na margem sul.



Nem mais. Aqui na Cova da Piedade, ocorre por vezes um misto de nevoeiro de advecção com o de radiação como aconteceu hoje. A sua formação inicia-se frequentemente no vale onde corre a ribeira do Parque da Paz, neste caso por inversão térmica, uma vez que o ar frio concentra-se permanentemente nessa zona até a humidade relativa atingir o seu ponto máximo e consequentemente a formação de nevoeiros bem densos que acabam por se espalhar rapidamente a toda a cidade. Claro que isto só é possível sem a acção do vento.

Entretanto, céu praticamente limpo e 16,1ºC. Dia tipicamente "Açoriano" .


----------



## RStorm (16 Fev 2018 às 15:03)

Boa Tarde

Manhã fresca e húmida com nevoeiro cerrado até ao meio-dia, agora a tarde segue agradável e com céu pouco nublado. Devido à ausência de nuvens ontem à noite, a mínima de *11,5ºC* que tinha registado ao inicio da manhã acabou por ser batida pelas 23:40 passando a ser de *10,1ºC*. 

Mínima de hoje: *7,5ºC *
T. Atual:* 15,7ºC *
HR: 69% 
Vento nulo


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Fev 2018 às 15:04)

criz0r disse:


> Nem mais. Aqui na Cova da Piedade, ocorre por vezes um misto de nevoeiro de advecção com o de radiação como aconteceu hoje. A sua formação inicia-se frequentemente no vale onde corre a ribeira do Parque da Paz, neste caso por inversão térmica, uma vez que o ar frio concentra-se permanentemente nessa zona até a humidade relativa atingir o seu ponto máximo e consequentemente a formação de nevoeiros bem densos que acabam por se espalhar rapidamente a toda a cidade. Claro que isto só é possível sem a acção do vento.
> 
> Entretanto, céu praticamente limpo e 16,1ºC. Dia tipicamente "Açoriano" .


Exato.
Os papéis inverteram-se. Muita nevoeirada proveniente de Oeste a invadir a minha zona. 
Ainda são vísiveis cumulus a norte.
Temperatura a descer, *15,1ºC*.


----------



## criz0r (16 Fev 2018 às 15:11)

Nevoeiro cerradíssimo na Caparica. E vem a toda a velocidade:







Beachcam:

http://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/costa-da-caparica/


----------



## srr (16 Fev 2018 às 15:22)

E Pronto  aqui 20.00 graus em Abrantes.


----------



## MSantos (16 Fev 2018 às 17:32)

Boas!

A manhã soalheira deu lugar à tarde _nubladeira_! 

Desde o inicio da tarde o céu tem ficado progressivamente mais nublado, no entanto ainda subsistem algumas abertas.


----------



## Sanxito (16 Fev 2018 às 17:57)

Boa tarde. 
Chegado a casa o panorama é este. 
Sigo com 12.4°c e 91%HR, após máxima de 16.7°c pelas 14:27. A humidade hoje não baixou dos 79%HR, enquanto de manhã estava nos 98%, tendo originado 0.2 mm no pluviometro. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Fev 2018 às 18:34)

De facto foi curioso, hoje pela hora de almoço, estavam uns 15ºC em Alcabideche e ceu limpo, enquanto em Cascais 12ºC e nevoeiro, é raro mas lá acontece, Cascais ter temperatura diurna mais baixa que Alcabideche.
O vento de Sul/ nevoeiro a arrefecer bem as zonas costeiras.

Já na parte da manhã fiz a ciclovia, no Guincho não estava frio nem nevoeiro, mas assim que passei os Oitavos até Cascais, estava uma nevoa bem fresca e carregada de humidade ao ponto das manetes do travão ficarem molhadas.

Amanhã regressa o vento moderado a forte por estas paragens, enfim a miséria atmosférica dura, dura e dura, enfim vento bom para cimentar o solo lol


----------



## david 6 (16 Fev 2018 às 21:28)

máxima: *18.9ºC*
minima: *4.9ºC*
actual: *9.3ºC*


----------



## remember (16 Fev 2018 às 23:54)

Boas, o dia começou com nevoeiro cerrado. Mal passei a zona do Marl, começou a dissipar!
Máxima de 16,8ºC às 16:39, mínima de 6,9ºC às 7:56.
Sigo com 9,7ºC, 84% de HR e 1021.89 hPa


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Fev 2018 às 09:32)

A manhã aqui acordou com nevoeiro, embora pouco denso.


----------



## Sanxito (17 Fev 2018 às 11:13)

Bom dia. 
Por cá o dia segue com Nevoeiro , 11.8°c e 94%HR. 
A mínima foi de 8.8°c logo pela meia noite. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (17 Fev 2018 às 13:27)

Mínima de 8,3ºC

Dia marcado até agora por palha e um chuvisco de 10 minutos que nem molhou a estrada.

 Agora o sol já quer aparecer e estão 14,5ºC e vento nulo


----------



## Sanxito (17 Fev 2018 às 15:14)

Boas. 
O nevoeiro já foi substituído por alguma nebulosidade, ainda caiu um chuvisco mas os 0.2 mm acumulados já tinha tido origem no nevoeiro, nada mais acumulou.
A temperatura vai subindo, sigo agora com 15.5°c e humidade elevada, 85%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## meteocaldas (17 Fev 2018 às 19:50)

O acumulado do dia (às 19:45), mostra que o único sítio onde ainda pingou qq coisa, foi no litoral oeste, esta madrugada entre as 5:00 e as 7:00.




http://www.meteocaldas.com/pc/wxpstations.php (comparativo)
http://www.meteocaldas.com/mtp (responsivo)
https://www.facebook.com/meteocaldas (facebook)


----------



## Sanxito (17 Fev 2018 às 20:55)

Boa noite. 
Por cá a máxima ainda atingiu os 16.9°c pelas 16:28.
Agora sigo com 11.9°c e 74%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (17 Fev 2018 às 20:58)

minima: *4.4ºC *(-0.5ºC)
maxima: *16.7ºC *(-2.2ºC)
acumulado: *0.5mm*
actual: *10.4ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Fev 2018 às 21:04)

Boas,

Esta manhã no topo da arriba na parte sul da Praia Grande,Sintra.
Quando lá cheguei estava 15,0ºC e vento fraco, passado uns minutos levantou-se vento forte e começou a chuviscar, a temperatura caiu para os 12,8ºC, ficou algum frio.


----------



## remember (17 Fev 2018 às 23:52)

Boas, dia bastante cinzento da parte da manhã, até por volta das 14h, altura em que começou a limpar!
Ainda caiu chuva fraca durante a manhã...
Máxima de 16,7ºC às 16:15
Minima de 9,5ºC às 00:25 
Rajada de 13km/h às 13:23

Sigo com 11,3ºC e 75% de HR


----------



## WHORTAS (18 Fev 2018 às 09:30)

Bom dia.
Ultimamente sem oportunidade de muitas observações!!!
Hoje geada com uma mínima de 0.9°C
Agora céu limpo e 7.3°C


----------



## André Filipe Bom (18 Fev 2018 às 10:03)

Bom dia, minima de 1.5ºC, agora estão 12.6ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Fev 2018 às 11:43)

A manhã aqui segue com sol e céu limpo, acompanhado por vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Sanxito (18 Fev 2018 às 11:51)

Bom dia. 
Não pensei que a temperatura fosse descer tanto, à meia noite estavam 10.6°c, mas a mínima foi de 5.9°c pelas 6:30.
Agora sigo com 13.7°c e 66%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (18 Fev 2018 às 12:13)

Mínima de 6,8ºC

Agora céu limpo com vento nulo e temperatura de 16,1ºC


----------



## jamestorm (18 Fev 2018 às 12:25)

Alenquer: Mínima ficou nos 4ºC mas dia acordou de autentica primavera, já cá estão as primeiras andorinhas...foi hoje o primeiro dia em q apareceram desde final de Agosto. Ou seja o Inverno climático está mesmo na recta final!  Temperatura actual nos 15ºC ..e hoje deve aquecer bem.


----------



## miguel (18 Fev 2018 às 13:06)

Isto chegar a meio de Fevereiro e andar quase de manga curta não dá com nada! Enfim, é o nosso novo clima, nada a fazer.

O dia segue quente com *17,8ºC* e vento fraco, o sol esse está fortíssimo.


----------



## Sanxito (18 Fev 2018 às 15:24)

Boa tarde.
Por cá sigo com 18.5°c e 44%HR, a máxima até ao momento é de 18.9°c registados pelas 14:50. 
O vento sopra fraco de NW. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Fev 2018 às 18:58)

Boas!
O dia de hoje foi bem primaveril.
Foto tirada há pouco, ao pôr do sol espectacular:





Infelizmente só consegui apanhar o finalzinho. 
A noite segue bem amena.


----------



## miguel (18 Fev 2018 às 19:32)

Máxima de hoje *19,2ºC*

Agora estão *14,7ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Fev 2018 às 20:43)

Boas,

Máxima amena, mas nada do outro mundo. 
Extremos*: 18,5ºC / 9,2ºC*


----------



## Sanxito (18 Fev 2018 às 22:43)

Boa noite.
Sigo com 12.4°c e 60%HR. 
Vento nulo.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (18 Fev 2018 às 23:35)

Boas, minima de 8,8ºC às 3:50, máxima de 18,4ºC às 15:57.
Rajada de 21km/h às 10:35.

Temperatura actual de 13,3ºC e 51% de HR


----------



## Sanxito (18 Fev 2018 às 23:38)

Hora de ir dormir.
11.0°c e 69%HR.
Até amanhã, cumprimentos a todos. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (19 Fev 2018 às 02:05)

minima: *1.8ºC *(-2.6ºC)
maxima: *18.7ºC *(+2.0ºC)
actual: *4.0ºC*


----------



## Sanxito (19 Fev 2018 às 10:54)

Bom dia. 
Hoje registei uma mínima de 9.3°c antes das 4 da madrugada, penso que a nebulosidade alta deve ter entrado por essa altura. 
Aqui por campo d'ourique sigo com 15.6°c após mínima de 11.1°c. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (19 Fev 2018 às 11:15)

Bom dia,

Autênticos dias de Primavera. Acabei de vir agora do treino e o Sol já se fazia sentir bem por volta das 10h.
Mínima de *10,7ºC* e actuais 15,1ºC.


----------



## srr (19 Fev 2018 às 11:24)

Boas,

Aqui nada se passa, sem querer escrever "palha" está aqui o que se pode chamar ;

Situação meteorológica tipo "MAR PALHA"  : Nuvens altas com 15º


----------



## miguel (19 Fev 2018 às 11:28)

Boas

Mínima de* 9,3ºC*

Agora já estão* 17,5ºC* e céu quase limpo, apenas com algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Fev 2018 às 11:44)

Bom dia!
O céu está muito esbranquiçado devido à nebulosidade alta.
Fui à rua há bocado, andei 10 minutos e fiquei com calor. Confesso que fiquei surpreendido. Estão *16,2ºC*.


----------



## miguel (19 Fev 2018 às 12:04)

Já estão *18,4ºC *


----------



## André Filipe Bom (19 Fev 2018 às 12:24)

Bom dia, mais um dia de primavera, estão 17.8ºC e céu nublado com abertas por nebulosidade alta.


----------



## miguel (19 Fev 2018 às 13:18)

Nova máxima do Ano *19,5ºC* mas hoje deve passar os 20,0ºC 

Agora estão *19,2ºC* e vento quase nulo


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Fev 2018 às 13:31)

Hoje era um bom dia para termos os primeiros 20ºC do ano, mas ficou-se pelos *19,8º**C.*

Espera-se uma semana calma e amena, com as máximas acima do normal.


----------



## RStorm (19 Fev 2018 às 13:59)

Boa Tarde 
Dia bastante ameno com céu nublado por nuvens médias e altas. Ontem foi um dia de autêntica Primavera com céu limpo, vento fraco e uma máxima de *18,0ºC*. Os chuviscos que ocorreram no sábado não acumularam nada. 

Mínima de hoje: *8,9ºC *
T. Atual: *18,0ºC *
HR: 38% 
Vento fraco de Oeste 6,5 Km/h


----------



## miguel (19 Fev 2018 às 14:45)

Já teve nos *19,9ºC* que foi a máxima até agora, morri na praia lol

Agora estão* 19,2ºC* com céu mais nublado


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Fev 2018 às 17:55)

Pois em Cascais está fresco... Estive 10 min à espera do comboio, gelei as mãos.


----------



## criz0r (19 Fev 2018 às 18:03)

Boas,

Muita palha e algumas lenticulares. Agora está bem fresco com a nortada a soprar moderada. 15,6°C.







Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Fev 2018 às 19:05)

Por aqui o dia foi marcado pela nebulosidade, mas durante o dia as temperaturas ainda foram amenas.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (19 Fev 2018 às 20:10)

Apesar das temperaturas entre 18°C e 10°C, fim de tarde muito desagradável para mim em Lisboa devido ao vento seco de Norte.


----------



## david 6 (19 Fev 2018 às 21:41)

minima: *4.0ºC *(+2.2ºC)
maxima: *19.1ºC *(+0.4ºC)
actual: *10.3ºC*


----------



## remember (19 Fev 2018 às 23:35)

Boa noite, mínima de 9,7ºC às 4:55 e máxima de 19,3ºC às 14:30.
Rajada de 17 km/h às 12:24.
Temperatura actual de 12,2ºC, 73% de HR e 1017.3 hPa


----------



## Sanxito (19 Fev 2018 às 23:49)

Boa noite. 
Por cá a máxima de ontem foi igualada, 18.9°c pelas 15:15. 
Agora sigo com 9.8°c e 81%HR, houve uma descida repentina e a mínima de hoje, 9.6°c, está prestes a ser igualada. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Fev 2018 às 07:10)

Mínima bem baixa por aqui, não há vento nenhum e céu está limpo,* 4°C*.


----------



## srr (20 Fev 2018 às 09:17)

Boas,

Minima as 7h30 de 4º nas partes altas e 1º nos vales. ( durante a viagem para o work)


----------



## André Filipe Bom (20 Fev 2018 às 09:32)

Bom dia, Minima de 1.4ºC, por agora estão 10.5ºC e céu limpo, vai ser mais um dia de primavera.


----------



## Sanxito (20 Fev 2018 às 09:50)

Bom dia. 
Hoje a mínima foi de 6.9°c pelas 7:30, saí de casa com esta mesma temperatura e durante o trajecto para o trabalho reparei que havia gelo nos carros em alguns dos pontos habituais na margem sul. Assim que se passa a ponte a temperatura sobe bastante. Chego a Campo D'ourique e verifico que a mínima foi de 9.9°c, sigo agora com 12.6°c.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (20 Fev 2018 às 11:27)

Bom dia!

Aqui por Leiria temos um dia de Primavera com muito sol e temperaturas na casa dos 16ºC.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (20 Fev 2018 às 12:13)

Já estão 19.1ºC, se fosse fim-de-semana eraum belo dia para dar umas voltas.


----------



## jamestorm (20 Fev 2018 às 12:15)

18'C em Alenquer, sol a brilhar, dia de autentica primavera. Aliás, as plantas estão a responder como se ja fosse primavera basta olhar pra os campos.


----------



## criz0r (20 Fev 2018 às 12:21)

Bom dia,

Seca aparte, está realmente um belo dia por aqui. 15,7ºC actuais e vento fraco. A mínima fixou-se nos *7,1ºC*.
Aguardamos para ver até onde vai parar a máxima hoje.


----------



## miguel (20 Fev 2018 às 12:32)

Mínima de *9,7ºC*

Agora uns tórridos *20,7ºC* isto é pura primavera com cheiro a verão


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Fev 2018 às 12:33)

Boas!
Mais um dia primaveril, sigo com *15,7ºC*.
Sol forte e vento fraco, bem bom!


----------



## RStorm (20 Fev 2018 às 12:37)

Bom dia
Mais um dia primaveril em perspetiva, sigo neste momento com céu limpo e *15,6ºC*, mas já esteve nos *15,9ºC*.

Mínima de hoje: *7,4ºC *
Máxima de ontem: *18,4ºC *
HR: 60% 
Vento fraco de Leste 2,2 Km/h


----------



## André Filipe Bom (20 Fev 2018 às 13:37)

20.7ºC belo dia.


----------



## criz0r (20 Fev 2018 às 14:26)

A máxima do ano de 19,6ºC, alcançada no passado dia 19 de Janeiro foi batida há momentos e a tarde já segue com *20,1ºC*.
Nada a fazer, é aproveitar o tempo tal e qual como ele se apresenta.


----------



## srr (20 Fev 2018 às 14:39)

22º Incrivel


----------



## david 6 (20 Fev 2018 às 14:47)

21.1ºC


----------



## miguel (20 Fev 2018 às 14:47)

21,9℃ isto não abre noticias mas se fosse uma mísera entrada fria com máximas de 13℃ já era notícia..


----------



## criz0r (20 Fev 2018 às 14:50)

*21,1ºC* a subir em modo foguetão. Não esperava uma subida destas.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Fev 2018 às 14:52)

Contrastando com os relatos anteriores, por aqui estão "só"* 17,8ºC*. (que é a atual máxima do ano desta estação)
O céu está limpo e o vento sopra bem fraquinho


----------



## jamestorm (20 Fev 2018 às 14:56)

22ºC aqui a Norte do Concelho de Alenquer. Sente-se o ar quente na estrada


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Fev 2018 às 15:06)

Está um lindo dia de Primavera...     Só se ouvem os pássaros a cantar...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Fev 2018 às 16:07)

21.9º  as  14,00H , Agora já em queda 19.3º, venha de lá a chuva, ainda não é tempo para isto!

Praia do Ouro, Sesimbra


----------



## david 6 (20 Fev 2018 às 18:21)

minima: *1.7ºC *(-2.3ºC)
maxima: *21.1ºC *(+2.0ºC)
actual: *16.8ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Fev 2018 às 18:29)

Máxima do ano feita, *22,1ºC*. É o que dá ceu limpo e sem vento.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Fev 2018 às 18:59)

Hoje foi um dia já bem quentinho, posso dizer, que já senti muito calor, pois andei mais de 2 horas, no final da tarde, com a enxada, a ultimar os prepartivos para o pomar.


----------



## Sanxito (20 Fev 2018 às 21:43)

Boa noite. 
Por cá o dia foi igualmente quente, a máxima foi a mais alta desde 2013 para o mês de fevereiro, altura em que iniciei a recolha de dados, 21.1°c pelas 15:17, o anterior máximo era de 2016 com 20.4°c
Agora sigo com 13.1°c e 70%HR. 
A mínima foi de 6.7°c pelas 7:40.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (20 Fev 2018 às 22:10)

Maxima do dia e do Ano *21,9°C*


----------



## MSantos (20 Fev 2018 às 23:08)

Dia de típico de Primavera por aqui, com muito sol, fresco de manhã e bem ameno nas horas centrais do dia.

Felizmente parece que o Inverno vai voltar a dar um ar da sua graça dentro de poucos dias... Ainda é cedo para isto...


----------



## remember (20 Fev 2018 às 23:29)

Boa noite, máxima de 20,2ºC às 16:05 e minima de 7,6ºC às 7:30.
Rajada máxima de 17 km/h às 15:00.
Sigo com 14,9ºC e 56% de HR, a temperatura anda no sobe e desce desde as 20:30


----------



## André Filipe Bom (21 Fev 2018 às 09:34)

Bom dia, ontem a máxima foi 22.3ºC, incrivel, hoje a minima foi de 2.5ºC, por agora etão 11.4ºC e mais um dia de céu limpo, vão venha chuva não.


----------



## criz0r (21 Fev 2018 às 12:21)

Boa tarde,

Não há muito a dizer acerca do estado do tempo. Para não variar, céu limpo, vento moderado de NW e 15,8ºC actuais.
A mínima ficou-se hoje pelos *10,5ºC*.


----------



## RStorm (21 Fev 2018 às 13:36)

Bom dia
Mais um dia solarengo e ameno, a diferença é que hoje sopra vento fresquinho de NW. Ontem alcancei a nova máxima do ano *19,3ºC*. 

Mínima: *7,7ºC*
T. Atual: *17,1ºC*
HR: 34% 
Vento fraco de NW 6,5 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Fev 2018 às 17:39)

Boas,

Ontem:

Minima: *9,9ºC*
Máxim: *18,6ºC
*
Felizmente esta zona é das mais frescas do concelho de Cascais(excluindo junto ao mar faixa Guia-Biscaia claro), falando em termos de máximas, contudo claro que ontem na vila de Cascais sentia-se algum calor.
_____________
Hoje:

Minima: *8,0ºC*
Máxima: *16,5ºC*


Neste momento, já sigo com tempo bastante fresco devido ao vento que sopra moderado com rajadas.
T.actual: *11,9ºC
*
Hoje posso informar que não está assim grande nortada que atrapalhe a 2ª parte do Estoril vs Porto, que começa daqui a nada.
_______

A madrugada de sexta está com potencial interessante para uma geada aqui nos vales mais frios, em principio farei os habituais regitstos, vamos ver.
________

Só uma particularidade em relação a actual seca que atravessamos, um colega do trabalho contou-me que o furo dele que basicamente serve para encher a piscina e regar jardim, está somente com 1h20 de água, portanto practicamente seco. Não perguntei a profundidade do furo, mas não deixa de ser Impressionante o estado dos aquíferos/lençóis freáticos, o local é numa aldeia próxima, em Murches.
Desculpem o post algo longo, mas como tenho postado menos, fica um resumo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Fev 2018 às 19:19)

Hoje foi mais um dia bem quente, que até já nos faz parecer que estamos na primavera, até as acácias já estão em flor.


----------



## criz0r (21 Fev 2018 às 19:35)

Boas,

14,6ºC actuais e vento fraco. A máxima chegou aos *19,9ºC* com o Sol bem quente durante a tarde.
Os terrenos do meu quintal já estão a ficar secos, nem a humidade alta desta zona consegue ter impacto com esta Primavera antecipada.


----------



## MSantos (21 Fev 2018 às 20:55)

Boa noite!

Tal como ontem tivemos um dia de grande amplitude térmica, era visível alguma geada de manhã que rapidamente derreteu. A tarde teve muito sol e temperatura amena.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Fev 2018 às 21:08)

criz0r disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 14,6ºC actuais e vento fraco. A máxima chegou aos *19,9ºC* com o Sol bem quente durante a tarde.
> Os terrenos do meu quintal já estão a ficar secos, nem a humidade alta desta zona consegue ter impacto com esta Primavera antecipada.


Se não viesse chuva abundante já na próxima semana iria ser mesmo muito complicado! Está a ficar tudo seco mesmo com a humidade matinal e geada.


----------



## lm1960 (21 Fev 2018 às 21:09)

Boas,

Como estou deslocado em trabalho no Bombarral, quando hoje ás 07:30 o termómetro do carro marcava -1.5º....a serra de Montejunto não faz milagres, esconde o sol até mais tarde e não deixa sair o frio. Depois de almoço estavam 18º.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Fev 2018 às 21:18)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Se não viesse chuva abundante já na próxima semana iria ser mesmo muito complicado! Está a ficar tudo seco mesmo com a humidade matinal e geada.



Para teres uma ideia, na passada sexta feira, esteve aqui a retroescavadora para me abrir as covas para as árvores, com cerca de 60 por 60, e os terrões desfaziam-se nas mãos sem dificuldade, e logo na segunda-feira, já estavam rijos que mais parecem pedras, agora até me dá jeito alguns aguaceiros, pois alguns terrões são de grandes dimensões, talvez com mais de 100 quilos.
Até parece mentira como é que em tão pouco tempo, como é que o solo secou tão depressa.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Fev 2018 às 21:22)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Para teres uma ideia, na passada sexta feira, este aqui a retroescavadora para me abrir as covas para as árvores, com cerca de 60 por 60, e os terrões desfaziam-se nas mãos sem dificuldade, nas mãos, e logo na segunda-feira, já estavam rijos que mais parecem pedras, agora até me dá jeito alguns aguaceiros, pois alguns terrões são de grande dimensõs, talvez com mais de 100 quilos.
> Até parece mentira como é que em tão pouco tempo, como é que o solo secou tão depressa.


Pois eu percebo bem o pânico que sentem os agricultores do sul do país... é de facto impressionante e espero que esta mudança seja duradoura!


----------



## miguel (21 Fev 2018 às 21:31)

Maxima de hoje de 20,3°C e minima de 10°C


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Fev 2018 às 21:39)

Dentro de casa nestes últimos dias, não se tem sentido frio, a lareira, está acessa só a meio-gás, para manter a temperatura ambiente.

Bem enquanto a chuva, vem e não vem, ficam as recordações.




*Pombalinho inundado, meados século XX*

Cenário habitual em época de cheia no Ribatejo, com as ruas do Pombalinho, Golegã, inundadas pelas águas do rio Tejo..

Foto de António de Menezes.

http://www.eugostodesantarem.pt/rib...ribatejo/pombalinho-inundado-meados-seculo-xx


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Fev 2018 às 21:45)

lm1960 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Como estou deslocado em trabalho no Bombarral, quando hoje ás 07:30 o termómetro do carro marcava -1.5º....a serra de Montejunto não faz milagres, esconde o sol até mais tarde e não deixa sair o frio. Depois de almoço estavam 18º.



Boas,
Qual é o local exacto desses registos gélidos que reportas?
Fiquei curioso
__________

10,2ºC
Vento moderado frio e seco...


----------



## david 6 (21 Fev 2018 às 23:04)

minima: *1.8ºC *(+0.1ºC)
maxima: *19.8ºC *(-1.3ºC)
actual: *6.4ºC*


----------



## Sanxito (21 Fev 2018 às 23:27)

Boa noite.
Por cá hoje a mínima ficou pelos 7.9°c pelas 7:56, a máxima atingiu os 19.8°c pelas 16:04. 
Agora sigo com 11.6°c e 82%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (21 Fev 2018 às 23:51)

Boas, mínima de 8ºC às 7:29 e máxima de 19,3ºC às 13:52.
Rajada máxima de 18km/h
Agora sigo com 12,6ºC e 53% de HR


----------



## srr (22 Fev 2018 às 08:24)

Boa quinta,

Minima de 1º as 08h00


----------



## André Filipe Bom (22 Fev 2018 às 09:05)

Bom dia, minima de 0.7ºC, por agora estão 6.4ºC e mais sol.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Fev 2018 às 11:16)

Boas,

Minima: *7,0ºC*
Actual: *11,9ºC*

A próxima madrugada vai ser então bem mais fria devido acalmia do vento, vamos ver se é desta que registo temperatura negativa no Pisão.
Os últimos registos que fiz por lá andaram na ordem dos 0ºC/1º C
_______

Seiça hoje foi aos -4,7ºC, amanhã pode ir aos -5,5ºC/-6,0ºC, vamos ver.


----------



## miguel (22 Fev 2018 às 11:36)

Mínima de *6,3ºC*

Agora já vai lançada para mais um dia muito quente, estão *17,0ºC* com vento quase nulo.


----------



## david 6 (22 Fev 2018 às 12:05)

minima de *0.7ºC*
sigo com *14.4ºC
*
Coruche tinha -2ºC às 8h


----------



## André Filipe Bom (22 Fev 2018 às 12:41)

david 6 disse:


> minima de *0.7ºC*
> sigo com *14.4ºC
> *
> Coruche tinha -2ºC às 8h


Engraçado tivemos a mesma minima.


----------



## joselamego (22 Fev 2018 às 12:42)

Boas, 
Céu limpo 
Temperatura atual de 13°C
Largo do Carmo , Lisboa ....






Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (22 Fev 2018 às 17:13)

Céu limpo 
Lisboa 
16°C
1008 hPa 
31% HR 
.......................................
Museu da Marinha 
Padrão descobrimentos 
Jerónimos 
Ponte 25 abril 
MAAT















Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (22 Fev 2018 às 18:05)

Boa Tarde

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: *4,5ºC *
Máxima: *15,7ºC *

Dia solarengo e mais fresco que os dias anteriores. Ontem a máxima chegou aos *18,2ºC*. 

T. Atual: *13,7ºC *
HR: 43% 
Vento fraco de Norte 4,3 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Fev 2018 às 18:55)

Hoje quando aí para o trabalho, ás 6:15 da manhã, quando passei aqui pelo "congelador" da aldeia, já era bem visível a geada, bem marcada nas ervas, que até brilhavam.
De resto foi mais um dia bem ameno, que só ajuda a secar a pouca humidade que ainda resta.


----------



## lm1960 (22 Fev 2018 às 21:05)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> Qual é o local exacto desses registos gélidos que reportas?
> Fiquei curioso
> __________
> ...



Boas,

Existem 2 locais em concreto, ambos na E.N.8.

1º - depois do Ramalhal sentido S/N, depois da zona de 3 faixas existem 300 metros só de 2 e passa outra vez a 3, registei aí as temperaturas mais baixas (-5,0), atenção termómetro dos carro.
2º - na mesma nacional 5 kms antes do Bombarral, cruzamento para o Camarão. difereça de 0.5 para mais.
Hoje no 1º local estavam +1.5 mas ontem deu -1.5.
O horário é sempre entre as 07:10 e 07:20.


----------



## jamestorm (22 Fev 2018 às 23:11)

Noite bastante fria hoje aqui em Alenquer. 4ºC e com vento a esta hora.


----------



## MSantos (22 Fev 2018 às 23:44)

Boa noite

Hoje tivemos mais um dia de grande amplitude térmica em Leiria com muito sol.

Por agora vai arrefecendo aqui na zona, a estação do nosso colega WHORTAS já vai com 1.6ºC, as restantes ainda estão na casa dos 4ºC.


----------



## david 6 (22 Fev 2018 às 23:52)

minima: *0.7ºC *(-1.1ºC)
maxima: *17.2ºC *(-2.6ºC)
actual: *2.0ºC*, promete hoje


----------



## david 6 (23 Fev 2018 às 02:13)

*-0.1ºC*


----------



## srr (23 Fev 2018 às 08:20)

*-0.3ºC* , com geada bem visível, talvez devido ao aumento da humidade


----------



## RStorm (23 Fev 2018 às 08:32)

Bom dia
O dia começa frio e com céu limpo, com a mínima a atingir os *2,2ºC*. Agora sigo com *3,3ºC,* 74% de HR e é visível alguma geada nos terrenos baldios aqui da zona.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (23 Fev 2018 às 09:07)

Bom dia incrivel -2.8ºC de minima, faz ver ás supostas entradas frias que nem a estes valores chego enfim..., agora estão 3.8ºC e mais um dia de céu limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Fev 2018 às 09:16)

Boas,
Registei —0,9 graus no Pisão,geada mais abundante comparativamente com a última vez.


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Fev 2018 às 09:57)

Bom dia. Hoje, finalmente, apanhei temperaturas negativas aqui na zona, algo inesperadamente até.
-1ºC em Coina pelas 5h30.
Na minha estação, mínima de 3.1ºC.
Venha mas é a chuva!


----------



## david 6 (23 Fev 2018 às 10:19)

tive minima de *-2.4ºC *, sigo com 9.1ºC

Coruche -2.6ºC às 6h, vale do sorraia fraquejou hoje quase que o apanhava


----------



## Trinity (23 Fev 2018 às 10:42)

Bom dia, novo no fórum
Manhã fresquinha, com vento gélido de nordeste


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Fev 2018 às 10:46)

Trinity disse:


> Bom dia, novo no fórum
> Manhã fresquinha, com vento gélido de nordeste


Bem vindo!


----------



## criz0r (23 Fev 2018 às 10:47)

Bom dia,

Nova mínima do ano de *5,1°C*. A noite foi bem fria e pelas 24h, o congelador do Parque da Paz já se fazia sentir:












Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (23 Fev 2018 às 10:54)

Trinity disse:


> Bom dia, novo no fórum
> Manhã fresquinha, com vento gélido de nordeste


Bem vindo Trinity !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Fev 2018 às 11:02)

Fotos no Pisão.
Foi impressionante a inversão de hoje, pois saí de  casa, Alcabideche com 7,0ºC!
Cheguei ao Pisão e consegui registar -0,9ºC, 8ºC de diferença é obra, enfim não é toa que é o ponto mais frio do concelho. 
Mesmo com luvas reforçadas, que gelo!!


----------



## miguel (23 Fev 2018 às 11:40)

Boas
Minima esta noite de *3,8°C *das mais baixas do Ano

Agora segue o dia ja ameno e com muito sol.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Fev 2018 às 11:46)

Bom dia a todos! Aqui o dia está muito bonito e cheio de sol, mas o vento é gelado e o desconforto total...


----------



## criz0r (23 Fev 2018 às 12:11)

11,4ºC actuais. O dia segue bem frio e a Nortada não ajuda.


----------



## miguel (23 Fev 2018 às 14:21)

O sol é quente o vento é nulo mais um belo dia primaveril que agora sabe melhor sabendo as previsões a partir de segunda.


----------



## lsalvador (23 Fev 2018 às 15:10)

Por Tomar, uma noite fresca  -3.1 °C (07:01 UTC)


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Fev 2018 às 17:07)

Auriol registou* 0,8ºC, *igualando a mínima do ano. Provavelmente foi aos negativos no vale do Jamor, na Idanha e na estrada para o BCC.

Dia soalheiro, está-se bem ao sol.

Aproveitai o último fim de semana com luz, que parece que vamos ficar tapados durante uma semana, felizmente!


----------



## joselamego (23 Fev 2018 às 17:19)

Boa tarde, 
Sol e a luz do atlântico ( daqui a poucas horas/dias irá receber a desejada chuva !)

Lisboa / tirada da ponte 25 abril com o rio Tejo a seus pés !

Temperatura atual de 17°C






Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Fev 2018 às 18:48)

Hoje foi mais uma madrugada igual á de ontem, com ocorrencia de geada, que era já bem vísivel ainda antes do nascer do sol.
De resto durante o dia, foi marcado por temperatura moderadas.


----------



## RStorm (23 Fev 2018 às 19:42)

Boa Noite

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: *2,2ºC *
Máxima: *14,9ºC *

Dia solarengo e ameno 

T. Atual: *10,8ºC *
HR: 54% 
Vento nulo


----------



## david 6 (23 Fev 2018 às 19:52)

minima: *-2.4ºC *(-3.1ºC), minima mais baixa do ano e a 2ª mais baixa deste inverno, tive -2.5ºC no inicio de dezembro
maxima: *16.9ºC *(-0.3ºC)
actual: *8.7ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Fev 2018 às 20:18)

*Golegã, um bosque de prata no Paul do Boquilobo*

E nesta época, é lindo ver o choupal da reserva Natural do Paúl do Boquilobo, vestido de prata, aliás ainda no ano passado saiu um artigo num jornal que os apelidava de véus-de-noiva. São vísiveis á distancia, no seu esplendor de inverno.
Aliás a reserva foi alvo de melhoria que acabarm agora no final do mes de janeiro, constou na melhoria de caminhos, e construção de novos 2 observatórios de aves totalmente novos, por acaso, ainda não fui ver ao vivo.
Agora só falta mesmo é umas boas chuvadas, pois em locais que estão sempre alagados durante todo o ano com cerca de 10 metros de água, estão agora com menos de 2 metros.





Um bosque de prata na Reserva Natural do Paul do Boquilobo, no concelho da Golegã, como lhe chamou Carlos Paula Simões, o autor da imagem, captada em Fevereiro de 2016.

http://www.eugostodesantarem.pt/rib...olega-um-bosque-de-prata-no-paul-do-boquilobo


----------



## lm1960 (23 Fev 2018 às 20:54)

lm1960 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Existem 2 locais em concreto, ambos na E.N.8.
> 
> ...



Boas,

Hoje a situação estava mais "fria", no 1º local estavam -4 e no 2º estavam -2.0, assim como nos kms seguintes até á praça do município do Bombarral, o resgisto foi feito mais cedo entre ás 06:55 e as 07:05.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Fev 2018 às 21:21)

Boa noite!
O dia foi mais fresquinho e com algum vento.
Aproveitei para passear pela costa para ver o mar, já tinha saudades. 
Fica uma foto no cabo da Roca, onde por acaso o vento soprava bem fraquinho (algo raro por lá ):


----------



## Sanxito (23 Fev 2018 às 21:40)

Boa noite. 
Por cá hoje tivemos um dia mais fresco, a máxima chegou aos 16.5°c pelas 15:10, a mínima foi bem baixa e desceu aos 4.2°c pelas 4:28. 
Agora sigo com um bom arrefecimento, temperatura nos 8.9°c e 71%HR.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Fev 2018 às 21:52)

Boas,

Esta madrugada que aí vem será a ultima de frio valente, então nos vales muita geada certamente.
Sigo com *7,7ºC.*


----------



## remember (23 Fev 2018 às 23:11)

Boa noite,

Mínima baixa hoje com 4,7ºC às 5:46 e máxima de 16,3ºC às 16:22, rajada máxima de 18 km/h às 10:09
Sigo com 10,3ºC, vento nulo e 50% de HR, a pressão está nos 1002 hPa .


----------



## jamestorm (24 Fev 2018 às 01:06)

1ºC a esta hora aqui em Alenquer e sem vento. epero tb geada amanhã. Poderá ainda vir mais dias de geada? Ou ultimo dia desta temporada? Que venha a chuva


----------



## david 6 (24 Fev 2018 às 01:10)

já tive *2.4ºC*, vou com *4.4ºC *

ali no vale na Fajarda passei na rua do vale o carro desceu até aos 0.5ºC


----------



## david 6 (24 Fev 2018 às 03:09)

*1ºC*


----------



## StormRic (24 Fev 2018 às 03:18)

Memória e despedida dos últimos dias da seca, este sábado marcará a rotação do vento e chegada da primeira nebulosidade ao sul, com possibilidade de precipitação fraca.

*Dia 20, 3ªf,* poente visto de Montes Claros:






*Dia 21*, poente visto do Parque de Santa Iria da Azóia:





boa visibilidade para a Arrábida, ao crepúsculo, apesar de alguma neblina e poluição:





Ontem, *23*, poente visto do Miradouro da Salvação, primeiras nuvens altas associadas a sistemas frontais ainda distantes:




(foto de Cristina Bastos)

ainda *ontem*, crepúsculo na A5:


----------



## joralentejano (24 Fev 2018 às 07:18)

StormRic disse:


> Memória e despedida dos últimos dias da seca, este sábado marcará a rotação do vento e chegada da primeira nebulosidade ao sul, com possibilidade de precipitação fraca.
> 
> *Dia 20, 3ªf,* poente visto de Montes Claros:
> 
> ...


Excelentes fotos!!!


----------



## jorgeanimal (24 Fev 2018 às 09:11)

Vento de SE / S aqui na Lourinhã 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## André Filipe Bom (24 Fev 2018 às 09:41)

Bom dia, mais uma Minima bem fria, -2.4ºC, por agora estão 6.6ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## david 6 (24 Fev 2018 às 09:50)

minima de *-1.9ºC *,sigo com *7.3ºC*

Coruche -3ºC às 8h


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Fev 2018 às 10:09)

Bom dia.
Hoje apanhei -2ºC no sítio do costume, não o Continente, mas em Coina...
Na minha estação, mínima de 2.4ºC.


----------



## lsalvador (24 Fev 2018 às 11:26)

Por Tomar a mínima foi de  -4.4 °C (07:12 UTC)


----------



## jamestorm (24 Fev 2018 às 12:00)

Norte de Alenquer: -2 com alguma geada às 7h40, uma das noites mais frias desta temporada outono/Inverno que teve menos dias de mínima negativa em comparação a outros anos.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Fev 2018 às 13:05)

mr. phillip disse:


> Bom dia.
> Hoje apanhei -2ºC no sítio do costume, não o Continente, mas em Coina...
> Na minha estação, mínima de 2.4ºC.



Essa inversão é bem interessante, pois trata-se de ar frio gerado principalmente em vales da Arrábida, essa massa de ar gélida segue pelo vale abaixo.
Faço ideia os valores por lá registados na Arrábida, em zonas abrigadas .


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Fev 2018 às 13:10)

Mínima de *1,5ºC 
*
Por enquanto ainda continuamos num marasmo meteorológico, estamos entre duas cut-offs, nem temos depressão, nem anticiclone, daí o céu limpo e praticamente não há vento.

Olhem para esta carta e para o geopotencial, estamos literalmente entre dois ganchos depressionários prontos a juntarem-se, acho que nem o jetstream sabe para onde quer ir  Mas aquele anticiclone a norte é que vai ajudar na trapalhada toda para a semana!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Fev 2018 às 13:37)

Por aqui mínima de* 2,1ºC*, semelhante à de ontem (*2,3ºC*).

Mais do mesmo o dia de hoje, muito sol e temperatura bastante amena. O que vale é que nos próximos dias tudo isto deverá inverter-se


----------



## Sanxito (24 Fev 2018 às 13:51)

Boa tarde. 
Por cá a mínima foi mais alta do que ontem, estagnou pelas 22 horas é só a partir das 3 da manhã desceu de forma mais significativa, ficou pelos 5.4°c pelas 7:25. 
Agora sigo com 14.8°c e 52%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Fev 2018 às 14:52)

Boas

*14,0ºC*

Confesso que estou bastante entusiasmado com os tempos chuvosos que se aproximam.
Nos últimos tempos nos habituais treinos de bike fazia-me confusão passar por _n_ ribeiras completamente esse osso, secas por portanto.
A barragem da Mula está praticamente cheia na cota 12 metros salvo erro, como vem de chuva abundante vai subir certamente para o máximo os 13 metros e vai finalmente proporcionar que a ribeira da mula tenha água a montante, sendo que é algo que não vejo há praticamente 8 meses.


----------



## tone (24 Fev 2018 às 15:31)

Já se vão vislumbrando nuvens no mar...


----------



## david 6 (24 Fev 2018 às 18:06)

minima: *-1.8ºC *(+0.6ºC)
maxima: *16.1ºC *(-0.8ºC)
actual: *14.7ºC*


----------



## Sanxito (24 Fev 2018 às 18:13)

Boas.
A máxima atingiu os 17.2°c pelas 15:29, e agora com 13.5°c e 71%HR.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Fev 2018 às 19:08)

Hoje foi mais um dia que acordou com uma bela camada geada, o resto do dia ainda continuou ameno.


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Fev 2018 às 20:20)

Quem anda a visitar Lisboa ou Portugal por estes dias deve estar deliciado por ter escolhido dias tão calmos e limpos.

Hoje foi mais um desses dias. Pelas horas de sol, praticamente um dia de Primavera que, sem vento e uma boa espreguiçadeira, podem já trabalhar para o bronze.


Dei um salto pela primeira vez ao Cristo Rei. Vista fenomenal. A estação meteorológica marcava 16ºC e vento médio de 5 km/h 
(tiradas com telemóvel) Com o olho era possível alcançar até aos moinhos eólicos da região Oeste.












Aproveitem para passear que depois é só água!


----------



## lm1960 (24 Fev 2018 às 20:58)

lm1960 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Hoje a situação estava mais "fria", no 1º local estavam -4 e no 2º estavam -2.0, assim como nos kms seguintes até á praça do município do Bombarral, o resgisto foi feito mais cedo entre ás 06:55 e as 07:05.



Boas,

*Jonas 87* : Para melhor referência, o ponto 1 é ao km 57.5 da EN8, o segundo deve ser 8/9 kms depois.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Fev 2018 às 21:41)

Seiça é incrivel, máxima de *18,0ºC* e minima de* -5,7ºC*, neste momento segue com *0,0ºC*, descida de *18ºC* em 5 horas!


----------



## Sanxito (25 Fev 2018 às 01:06)

Boa noite.
Por cá sigo com 7.4°c e 90%HR. 
Seiça está com -2.0°c

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (25 Fev 2018 às 01:54)

*1.5ºC*


----------



## david 6 (25 Fev 2018 às 11:02)

minima de *-0.1ºC*
agora sigo com 13.9ºC


----------



## Sanxito (25 Fev 2018 às 12:09)

Bom dia.
A mínima de hoje ficou feita pela 1:29 com 6.9°c, depois manteve-se entre os 7/8 graus até de manhã. 
Agora sigo com 12.9°c e 77%HR. 


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (25 Fev 2018 às 12:20)

Minima mais alta hoje ficou nos 4,3℃, ontem 2,8℃ das mais baixas este inverno.

Agora muito sol para a despedida 

16,9℃


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Fev 2018 às 12:48)

O dia de hoje segue identico aos dias anteriores, ou seja, com um inicio de manhã marcado por geada, e este final de manhã/inicio de tarde, segue como sempre ameno.
Tenho tido um fim-de-semana muito atarefado, com a plantação das árvores, pois visto que vem lá chuva para os próximos dias, e ainda hoje ao final do dia, penso deixar tudo praticamente pronto.


----------



## joselamego (25 Fev 2018 às 14:22)

Boa tarde, 
A passar ponte 25 abril 
Já se vê junto ao atlântico a primeira capa de nuvens ...
Sinal de mudança de tempo 
Temperatura atual de 17°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (25 Fev 2018 às 14:28)

*20.1ºC*
umas nuvens pequenas timidas


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Fev 2018 às 14:41)

Temperatura amena, 17,0ºC.

Fui espreitar o ECMWF carregou na precipitação. 
Que a serra de Sintra vai acumular que é uma coisa doida, não tenho grandes dúvidas, agora para cá vamos ver, sempre pode ocorrer o efeito de proximidade da serra.


----------



## miguel (25 Fev 2018 às 14:46)

Segue nos* 18,2ºC* com vento fraco e muito sol


----------



## miguel (25 Fev 2018 às 17:39)

A máxima foi de *19,3ºC*

Agora estão *16,4ºC* com o céu quase limpo e o vento fraco


----------



## david 6 (25 Fev 2018 às 18:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> Temperatura amena, 17,0ºC.
> 
> Fui espreitar o ECMWF carregou na precipitação.
> Que a serra de Sintra vai acumular que é uma coisa doida, não tenho grandes dúvidas, agora para cá vamos ver, sempre pode ocorrer o efeito de proximidade da serra.



em que site viste?


----------



## david 6 (25 Fev 2018 às 18:01)

minima: *-0.1ºC *(+1.7ºC) 3 minimas negativas seguidas antes da chuva
maxima: *20.1ºC *(+4.0ºC)
actual: *17.5ºC*


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2018 às 18:17)

Bem, com esta previsão de precipitação o pessoal perto do Lis, Barosa, centro de Leiria, etc vai ter problemas...


----------



## RStorm (25 Fev 2018 às 18:58)

Boa Noite

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *2,2ºC *
Máxima: *18,9ºC *
---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ---- 
Extremos de hoje: 
Mínima: *4,6ºC *
Máxima: *18,4ºC *
Dia ameno com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de Sueste. Amanhã regressa a chuvinha  

T. Atual: *14,0ºC *
HR: 69%
Vento nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Fev 2018 às 19:59)

david 6 disse:


> em que site viste?



Boas,
Foi aqui:

https://weather.us/model-charts/euro/lisboa/accumulated-precipitation.html


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Fev 2018 às 20:15)

Extremos térmicos: *7,0ºC* / *17,4ºC*
T.actual: *17,4ºC
*
Interessante como vai estar sempre vento forte praticamente durante toda a semana, e aliado à chuva abundante, uma semana verdadeiramente invernosa, quem diria.

Entretanto, a EMA do Raso está com problemas no anemometro, regista vento *0 km/h*, como é natural isso só no mundo da fantasia.Era porreiro que corrigissem a situação.
Falando de vento, hoje fui algo surpreendido com vento moderado com rajadas no vale de Colares,Sintra.
Aproveitei e espreitei a ribeira de Colares, coitada caudal fraquinho, o que vale é deve quintuplicar .


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Fev 2018 às 20:42)

O final de tarde/por do sol, já se via bem algumas nuvens no horizonte, pelo menos é bom sinal, o tempo vai mudar para melhor durantes uns dias, com a vinda da chuva.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (25 Fev 2018 às 23:14)

Dia muito bonito e agradável. Vale do Mondego a montante de Coimbra (Praia fluvial de Palheiros e Zorro) abaixo. Deu para a t-shirt. Amanhã ao que parece máxima de 21ºC em Coimbra, Leiria e Santarém.





(a pequena mancha branca no céu é a lua em fase crescente)









O fluxo de sul que transporta ar relativamente quente e estável em altura de África até ao Pólo Norte, associado (ao aquecimento estratosférico?) à quebra do vórtice polar em dois e consequentemente à desestabilização da situação vigente até agora e bendita mudança de padrão que se verificará nos próximos dias, é brutal:


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (25 Fev 2018 às 23:17)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bem, com esta previsão de precipitação o pessoal perto do Lis, Barosa, centro de Leiria, etc vai ter problemas...



Ui, pois conheço bem essa cheia, Ponte das Mestras ali perto do nosso amigo @WHORTAS . 
Vão ser quantos mm em quanto tempo?


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2018 às 23:19)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Ui, pois conheço bem essa cheia, Ponte das Mestras ali perto do nosso amigo @WHORTAS .
> Vão ser quantos mm em quanto tempo?


Penso ser 200mm numa semana... mas quarta e quinta vai ser chuva forte o dia todo, pelo menos é o que tenho visto.


----------



## RStorm (26 Fev 2018 às 08:44)

Bom dia
Céu nublado com o sol a espreitar.

Mínima: *6,2ºC *
T. Atual: *9,2ºC *
HR: 79% 
Vento fraco de Oeste 5,4 Km/h


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2018 às 09:27)

Pelo radar parece que os primeiros aguaceiros se preparam para entrar na Península de Setúbal e Lisboa...


----------



## StormRic (26 Fev 2018 às 09:35)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pelo radar parece que os primeiros aguaceiros se preparam para entrar na Península de Setúbal e Lisboa...



Céu encoberto aqui na Póvoa, vento de sueste fraco a moderado, frio cortante.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2018 às 09:49)

Já chove em Oeiras, Cascais e Costa da Caparica... pelo menos é o que se vê no radar.


----------



## StormRic (26 Fev 2018 às 10:03)

Na Póvoa, agora está assim. Ainda sem chuva.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Fev 2018 às 10:04)

Bom dia!
Vão caindo algumas gotas bem tímidas. 
Que a saga de dias chuvosos comece!


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Fev 2018 às 10:05)

Por aqui também já chove fraco e o cheiro a terra molhada é intenso, já não chovia há algum tempo.

12°C e vento moderado


----------



## StormRic (26 Fev 2018 às 10:12)

Primeiros pingos perdidos na CRIL.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Fev 2018 às 10:13)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já chove em Oeiras, Cascais e Costa da Caparica... pelo menos é o que se vê no radar.



Apenas chuviscos por cá.


----------



## meko60 (26 Fev 2018 às 10:37)

Bom dia a todos.
Até que enfim um evento meteorológico para animar o fórum. Por aqui ainda não chove mas o céu já está bem cinzento.


----------



## AJJ (26 Fev 2018 às 10:38)

Amoreiras ceu nublado sem uma pinga que seja.


----------



## jotasetubal (26 Fev 2018 às 10:39)

Já pingou por Setúbal. Pingas grossas mas já passou.


----------



## MSantos (26 Fev 2018 às 10:44)

Bom dia!

Aqui em Leiria o sol ainda brilha, ainda não fez a sua derradeira despedida!


----------



## fog (26 Fev 2018 às 11:08)

Com um sorriso de orelha a orelha: já chove em Lisboa! (chuviscos, Avenidas Novas)


----------



## StormRic (26 Fev 2018 às 11:10)

Aguaceiros curtos e moderados em Tercena. Pingos grossos agora na A5.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (26 Fev 2018 às 11:12)

Chove fraco  Que saudades que eu tinha deste cheirinho agradável a terra molhada  

T. Atual: *11,9ºC *
HR: 71%
Vento fraco de Oeste 3,2 Km/h


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2018 às 11:25)

Por aqui o tempo já fechou completamente. O vento continua... agora à espera da chuva!


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2018 às 11:36)

Já há aguaceiros dispersos no litoral centro como Lourinhã, Peniche, Bombarral e Óbidos...


----------



## StormRic (26 Fev 2018 às 11:39)

Em Carcavelos ondulação notável com corrente de sueste. Não chove. Vento ESE, fraco.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## AMFC (26 Fev 2018 às 11:39)

Mais uma hora por aí e já teremos chuva mais intensa na grande Lisboa


----------



## david 6 (26 Fev 2018 às 11:40)

já ai vem os primeiros pingos a caminho, desta longa semana maravilhosa


----------



## criz0r (26 Fev 2018 às 11:41)

Boas,

Apanhei alguma chuva moderada pelas 10h30m no Rossio que entretanto parou. Daqui do Cais do Sodré, são visíveis nuvens Nimbostratus com aspeto pesadíssimo a Sul. Aguardamos com expectativa o 1° round.

Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Sandie (26 Fev 2018 às 11:55)

Bom dia, em Alcântara chuvisco durante 5 minutos por volta das 11h ... quando fui apanhar as últimas peças de roupa do estendal. Lavei tudo que consegui, a máquina trabalhou tanto que até começou a fazer um barulho que parecia uma varejeira  .... 

.... que bom o regresso da chuva !


----------



## david 6 (26 Fev 2018 às 11:58)

já caem os primeiros pingos


----------



## AJJ (26 Fev 2018 às 12:05)

AMFC disse:


> Mais uma hora por aí e já teremos chuva mais intensa na grande Lisboa


Mesmo na hora de almoço para ficar ensopado.


----------



## AJJ (26 Fev 2018 às 12:11)

Ceu bem cinzento agora com umas pingas no Amoreiras


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2018 às 12:18)

Aqui está a ficar vento muito forte! Leva tudo pelos ares!


----------



## Leiga (26 Fev 2018 às 12:19)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aqui está a ficar vento muito forte! Leva tudo pelos ares!


Por aqui nada ainda...as árvores nem mexem ...


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2018 às 12:21)

Leiga disse:


> Por aqui nada ainda...as árvores nem mexem ...


A sério? Tão perto e tão longe...


----------



## Leiga (26 Fev 2018 às 12:28)

luismeteo3 disse:


> A sério? Tão perto e tão longe...


Pois, daí o meu comentário... ah, e continua na mesma...


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2018 às 12:38)

Boas
 Minima de 10℃, mais 6℃ que a noite passada...

Vai caindo uns pingos e acumulou agora 0,2mm 

13,6℃


----------



## StormRic (26 Fev 2018 às 12:43)

Chove moderado em Carcavelos, intermitente.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (26 Fev 2018 às 12:51)

Chuva fraca a moderada na marginal, Caxias. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2018 às 12:53)

Já chove moderado, acumulados 1,0mm


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Fev 2018 às 12:54)

And so it begins... Primeira chuva dos tempos chuvosos que se iniciam... 0.6mm para já...


----------



## AJJ (26 Fev 2018 às 13:02)

Aqui nas Amoreiras esta tranquilo pot enquanto.


----------



## jamestorm (26 Fev 2018 às 13:06)

Estou a passar agora junto a Caldas da Rainhas, nuvens bastante ameaçadoras  venha ela!!


----------



## StormRic (26 Fev 2018 às 13:16)

Chuva fraca em Algés, 15,1°C vento 10 Km/h Leste. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (26 Fev 2018 às 13:23)

Por Sintra já chove. Já está tudo molhado.


----------



## Geopower (26 Fev 2018 às 13:23)

Chuva fraca no Areeiro. Vento fraco. Céu encoberto.


----------



## RStorm (26 Fev 2018 às 13:24)

Chove fraco e persistente, acumulados *0,3 mm*. O vento começa a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## StormRic (26 Fev 2018 às 13:34)

A1 chuva fraca, muito spray piso perigoso.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## rick80 (26 Fev 2018 às 13:48)

Já chove moderado pela zona de Alcobaça... 

Enviado do meu MI 5s Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (26 Fev 2018 às 14:07)

chove moderado


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2018 às 14:09)

Choveu moderado depois fraco e agora volta a ser moderado.. Acumulados ate agora *2,0mm* 

*13,3℃* e vento fraco


----------



## Aspvl (26 Fev 2018 às 14:16)

Boa tarde 
Nota-se bem a sensação de «frio húmido»!
Já estava desacostumado...


----------



## criz0r (26 Fev 2018 às 14:17)

Chove moderado com *0,3mm* até ao momento. O vento vai soprando fraco com rajadas moderadas. *13,3ºC* estáveis.


----------



## AJJ (26 Fev 2018 às 14:18)

Grande chuvada agora nos amoreiras.


----------



## MSantos (26 Fev 2018 às 14:18)

Boa tarde,

Aqui por Leiria o céu está a ficar progressivamente mais nublado, ainda não houve precipitação.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2018 às 14:29)

Vários ecos amarelos na zona de Lisboa...


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2018 às 14:45)

Vai caindo moderada e persistente, acumulados *3,4mm* 

*13,1℃*


----------



## StormRic (26 Fev 2018 às 14:48)

AJJ disse:


> Grande chuvada agora nos amoreiras.





luismeteo3 disse:


> Vários ecos amarelos na zona de Lisboa...



Eco laranja sobre Loures formou-se a partir da zona de eco amarelo em Lisboa:






Para sul parece haver uma linha de instabilidade S-N a formar-se e em deslocamento para N ou NNE:





Nas últimas 4 horas, acumulados IPMA, Sul e Litoral Centro


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Fev 2018 às 15:23)

StormRic disse:


> Eco laranja sobre Loures formou-se a partir da zona de eco amarelo em Lisboa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aqui por Loures não dei por nenhuma intensificação significativa da taxa de precipitação. Ou o radar tem um ligeiro desvio geográfico, ou foi mesmo distracção minha.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Fev 2018 às 15:24)

Chuva moderada, contínua e certinha sem parar! Acumulado de 2.3mm , a preparar o terreno para o que haverá de vir nos próximos dias


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Fev 2018 às 15:31)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Aqui por Loures não dei por nenhuma intensificação significativa da taxa de precipitação. Ou o radar tem um ligeiro desvio geográfico, ou foi mesmo distracção minha.


Por aqui também passou supostamente um eco amarelo mas também não dei por nada. 
Vai chuviscando e o céu começa a clarear.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (26 Fev 2018 às 15:34)

Boa tarde, finalmente a chover embora que seja fraco a moderado mas ao menos já e bom, acumulados até ao momento de 1.4mm.


----------



## MSantos (26 Fev 2018 às 15:38)

Olá de novo!

Por agora temperaturas amenas na casa dos 18ºC, céu encoberto e por vezes nota-se algumas rajadas de vento. Olhando para o radar parece que a chuva já não anda longe de Leiria, deverá chegar na próxima hora.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2018 às 15:42)

Boa tarde a todos os primeiros chuviscos acabam de chegar cá! Até que enfim...


----------



## criz0r (26 Fev 2018 às 15:45)

Deixei de ver o horizonte. Chove moderado e certinho com um total de 1mm até agora.






Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


----------



## srr (26 Fev 2018 às 15:49)

Que Expectativa,

Pelo satélite, devo ter a frente a chegar aqui ( ABT) dentro de 1 hora.....a frente tem um deslocamento Sul-Norte lento.


----------



## Sandie (26 Fev 2018 às 15:50)

Chove moderado


----------



## André Filipe Bom (26 Fev 2018 às 15:52)

1.8mm, para ser sincero esperava mais hoje.


----------



## MSantos (26 Fev 2018 às 15:52)

MSantos disse:


> Olá de novo!
> 
> Por agora temperaturas amenas na casa dos 18ºC, céu encoberto e por vezes nota-se algumas rajadas de vento. Olhando para o radar parece que a chuva já não anda longe de Leiria, deverá chegar na próxima hora.



Primeiros pingos!!


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Fev 2018 às 15:57)

André Filipe Bom disse:


> 1.8mm, para ser sincero esperava mais hoje.


O dia ainda não acabou. 
_____________
A chuva fraca persistente continua a cair.


----------



## StormRic (26 Fev 2018 às 15:58)

André Filipe Bom disse:


> 1.8mm, para ser sincero esperava mais hoje.



Em que sítio? Segundo o meteograma do GFS, por exemplo, os valores que têm sido registados até ao momento estão bastante de acordo com os previstos.


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2018 às 16:28)

Aqui a chuva vai caindo fraca mas quase constante...

Acumulados até agora *4,8mm* 

*13,6ºC*


----------



## srr (26 Fev 2018 às 16:46)

Chegou - chuvisca muito fraca , nem corre as beiras ainda.


----------



## marcoguarda (26 Fev 2018 às 16:49)

Por aqui também, chove fraco mas persistente. O céu todo ele é cinzento por isso deve manter-se assim agora.


----------



## Geopower (26 Fev 2018 às 16:57)

Chuva moderada em Telheiras. 13,4ºC. Vento fraco. 1001 hPa.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2018 às 17:07)

Por aqui já chove que se veja...


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Fev 2018 às 17:11)

Ah, mas que bela chuvinha. 
Cai moderadamente.


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2018 às 17:16)

Agora não chove e o acumulado é de *5,2mm, *quase tanto como tinha desde o dia 1..


----------



## dahon (26 Fev 2018 às 17:18)

Por Coimbra a despedida da "primavera" faz-se numa esplanada com 20+ ºC e uma mini fresquinha. Em conversa com amigos é a completa estupefacção sobre o que está para vir tendo em conta a situação meteorológica presente.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Fev 2018 às 17:33)

Bem hoje foi mesmo apanhar molhas, sempre que estava na rua estava a chover bem, malditos e bem-vindos aguaceiros.

Acumulado de *4,3 mm
*
Temperatura nos 12ºC mas a sensação térmica é um bocado abafada.


----------



## Sanxito (26 Fev 2018 às 17:40)

Boa tarde. 
Por cá sigo com 13.3°c e 91%HR, após máxima de 13.9°c pelas 14:58, e mínima de 9.6°c pelas 4:00. 
O acumulado é de 1.8 mm, inferior ao que esperava. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Fev 2018 às 17:52)

Para já, acumulado modesto mas honrado, de 3.4mm... Até nem chove agora, mas passou o dia a alternar chuva fraca com chuviscos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Fev 2018 às 18:48)

Por aqui os aguaceiros fracos começaram pouco depois das 15 horas, e assim continuam, praticamente sem interrupções e sempre com a mesma intensidade.
O cheio a terra molhada, que pairava no ar, e á algum tempo que não se sentia.

Em conversa com uma colega de trabalho, ele disse-me que se chover agora estes 10 dias seguidos seguidos já dá para acabar com a seca e para repor ao máximo os níveis nas barragens.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Fev 2018 às 18:54)

Boas,
Por cá o primeiro dia de chuva rendeu *5,3 mm*, dentro do previsto.
Olhando para a frente, quarta deve ser um dia que poderá render uns bons 20/30 mm, e com direito a trovoada.

Hoje ao final da manhã ao chegar a Cascais, fiquei surpreendido com o vento, vento forte do sul e hoje está longe de ser um dia ventoso, comparando com o que está previsto lá para quinta, sexta e Domingo.


----------



## david 6 (26 Fev 2018 às 19:13)

acabou de cair um aguaceiro, 12.8ºC


----------



## André Filipe Bom (26 Fev 2018 às 19:22)

Ainda conseguiu chover mais um pouco, 2.4mm.


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2018 às 19:26)

Acumulados hoje *5,2mm* amanhã chega a chuva mais a serio a partir da tarde e para ficar horas a bombar.

máxima de *13,7ºC*

Agora *12,8ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Fev 2018 às 20:10)

A noite aqui segue com aguaceiros moderados, as beiras pingam bem.


----------



## criz0r (26 Fev 2018 às 20:12)

Vai morrinhando de forma persistente. Acumulado de hoje segue nos *2,1mm.*
13,1ºC / 85% h.r / 1001hPa.


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2018 às 20:16)

*12,5ºC* e está a chuviscar o acumulado é agora de *5,4mm*


----------



## Sanxito (26 Fev 2018 às 20:32)

Boa noite.
13.3°c e 95%HR, o acumulado segue nos 2.2 mm. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Fev 2018 às 21:02)

A morrinha tem rendido uns mm, sigo então com *6,3 mm.*
Como já foi aqui falado no forum, o GFS tem carregado na precipitação em run apos run, curioso.


----------



## PaulusLx (26 Fev 2018 às 21:38)

Depois da bonança... a tempestade, ou a depressão... mas bom, ontem foi assim, na Peninha, um dia quase primaveril. Conto lá voltar durante a semana.







E conto ver no final desta semana como estará a ribeira do Cabrela, terá engrossado e bem, em comparação com o caudal que encontrei há poucos dias, perto de Armés


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Fev 2018 às 21:55)

PaulusLx disse:


> Depois da bonança... a tempestade, ou a depressão... mas bom, ontem foi assim, na Peninha, um dia quase primaveril. Conto lá voltar durante a semana.



Por acaso amanhã de manhã estou com ideias de subir até lá de bike.
Provavelmente vou apanhar chuva fraca e nevoeiro por lá.
______

*12,8ºC
6,3 mm*
Não chove.


----------



## WHORTAS (26 Fev 2018 às 22:21)

Boas
De regresso a terras do Lis.
Acumulado por aqui de 3.4mm.
Temperatura nos 12.2°C.





luismeteo3 disse:


> Penso ser 200mm numa semana... mas quarta e quinta vai ser chuva forte o dia todo, pelo menos é o que tenho visto.


Vamos esperar e principalmente estar atentos e preparados.
As comportas tem estado abertas e o caudal é baixo. Penso que há espaço para encaixar alguns m/3 e regular o caudal depois das comportas.


----------



## vortex (26 Fev 2018 às 23:48)

Boa noite!Acumulado por aqui:8,8mm.Pressão nos 1003,6 hpa,temperatura em 12,5ºC e vento fraco de SW.


----------



## david 6 (26 Fev 2018 às 23:56)

minima: *5.5ºC *(*+5.6ºC*)
maxima: *17.4ºC *(-2.7ºC)
acumulado: *3.0mm*
actual: *12.4ºC*


----------



## srr (26 Fev 2018 às 23:59)

Resumo de hoje Segunda feira - Precipitação 0,8 mm.


----------



## miguel (27 Fev 2018 às 01:01)

O acumulado ontem ficou em *6,4mm
*
Agora estão* 13,1ºC*


----------



## StormRic (27 Fev 2018 às 02:25)

Os acumulados registados neste primeiro dia de chuva pós-seca ficaram assim nas estações IPMA da Região Litoral Centro (RLC):

mm (das 0h de dia 26 às 0h de dia 27):
0,0 Alcobaça
3,8 Praia da Rainha
0,2 Ansião
4,5 Lavradio
1,2 Cabo Carvoeiro
5,3 Cabo Raso
1,8 Coruche
4,3 Leiria (Aeródromo)
*8,1 Lisboa (Gago Coutinho)*
5,0 Lisboa (Geofísico)
3,8 Lisboa (Tapada da Ajuda)
0,0 Lousã (Aeródromo)
4,9 Pegões
3,1 Rio Maior
0,2 Santa Cruz (Aeródromo)
2,2 Santarém (Fonte Boa)
*7,0 Setúbal*
2,5 Tomar, Valdonas
3,1 Torres Vedras (Dois Portos)

Média da RLC: 2,77 mm

Máximas horárias:
3,4 mm (16h-17h) Cabo Raso
2,3 mm (14h-15h) Setúbal
2,2 mm (18h-19h) Leiria
1,5 mm (13h-14h) Pegões



vortex disse:


> Acumulado por aqui:*8,8mm*.



Este terá sido o maior acumulado de dia 26 na RLC, identificado até agora.


----------



## WHORTAS (27 Fev 2018 às 08:14)

Bom dia
12.6°C e 2 mm de acumulado durante a noite
Agora não chove.
Confirmo que ultimas comportas do rio Lis seguem abertas


----------



## RStorm (27 Fev 2018 às 08:22)

Bom dia

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *6,2ºC *
Máxima: *14,2ºC *
O resto  do dia ficou marcado pela chuva fraca por vezes moderada. O acumulado ficou-se nos *2,4 mm*. 
---- ---- ---- ---- ----- ----- ----- ----- 
Hoje: 
Mínima: *9,9ºC *
O dia começa com sol e algumas nuvens. 

T. Atual: *12,4ºC *
HR: 95% 
Vento nulo


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Fev 2018 às 10:36)

Bom dia a todos! Chuva agora a entrar na zona de Sintra, Cascais e Oeiras...


----------



## criz0r (27 Fev 2018 às 10:49)

Bons dias,

A frente de ontem rendeu *3,3mm* por aqui. Acaba por se ajustar dadas as previsões.
Por agora, a manhã segue encoberta e com 15,2ºC. Vento a soprar moderado de SSE.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Fev 2018 às 10:57)

Boas,

Acabado de chegar dos topos da serra (Monge e Peninha).
Precipitação oculta, nevoeiro e vento forte de sul.
Temperaturas, *11,0ºC* no Monge e *12,6ºC* na Peninha.
Fiz alguns registos fotográficos, partilharei mais logo.


----------



## MSantos (27 Fev 2018 às 10:58)

Boas!

Ficámos do lado do "Calor" em Leiria, a fronteira entre o ar frio e o ar quente está entre Pombal e Coimbra, diferença de 7ºC entre estas duas cidades!! 

Por agora céu muito nublado, não há precipitação.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Fev 2018 às 11:09)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Ficámos do lado do "Calor" em Leiria, a fronteira entre o ar frio e o ar quente está entre Pombal e Coimbra, diferença de 7ºC entre estas duas cidades!!
> 
> Por agora céu muito nublado, não há precipitação.



Há literalmente uma linha que nos separa.
O quadrante do vento é também fulcral, estamos com SO,sauna portanto, lá para cima estão com NE.


----------



## MSantos (27 Fev 2018 às 11:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> Há literalmente uma linha que nos separa.



É impressionante como a fronteira entre as massas de ar é abrupta! 

É um pena que o ar frio não desça um pouco mais em latitude... Mas pronto, pelo menos a chuva não nos devem tirar!


----------



## dahon (27 Fev 2018 às 11:36)

Os 5ºC de hoje já não convidam tanto à esplanada comparativamente com o 20ºC de ontem.


----------



## Sanxito (27 Fev 2018 às 11:37)

Bom dia.
O acumulado de ontem ficou pelos 4.0 mm, após a meia noite o registo é de 0.2 mm. 
A máxima de ontem ficou pelos 14.3°c pelas 21:46.
Hoje sigo com 15.9°c, máxima até ao momento, enquanto a mínima foi registada às 5:45 com 12.1°c. 
O vento máximo até ao momento foi de 23 Km /h SW. 
A pressão segue nos 1003.9 hPa. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (27 Fev 2018 às 12:04)

Alenquer: nada de chuva por aqui..tem passado mta nuvem carregada, mas nem um pingo.     16ºC neste momento


----------



## miguel (27 Fev 2018 às 12:13)

Boas
Minima alta de 11℃

Agora 15℃ e muita palha

A chuva só mais ao fim da tarde, e a partir da noite dilúvio durante muitas horas seguidas.


----------



## jamestorm (27 Fev 2018 às 12:19)

Que São Pedro te oiça ehehe. Desta vez parece mesmo ter decidido premiar aqui o quintal 



miguel disse:


> Boas
> Minima alta de 11℃
> 
> Agora 15℃ e muita palha
> ...


Alenquer: nada de chuva por aqui..tem passado mta nuvem carregada, mas nem um pingo.     16ºC neste momento


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Fev 2018 às 12:46)

Boas pessoal, o acumulado de ontem ficou-se pelos 5.8mm Dentro daquilo que estava previsto, hoje sim vamos começar a ser brindados com a "monção" do Atlântico  Incrível a diferença térmica entre o choque das massas de ar


----------



## tucha (27 Fev 2018 às 13:12)

Incrivel de facto estas diferenças entre Norte e Sul, isto tem a tem com a vaga de frio que tem assolado a europa nos ultimos dias???

Por Lisboa, em Telheiras mais especificamente, nem "peixe nem carne", tudo encoberto, temperatura muito agradável para Fevereiro e não chove, aliás de manha até acordei com sol...


----------



## StormRic (27 Fev 2018 às 13:51)

Está assim na Póvoa agora:








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Fev 2018 às 14:01)

Aqui está a chover moderado!


----------



## StormRic (27 Fev 2018 às 14:01)

16,2°, 70 a 75%, vento WSW até 20Km/h, céu épico...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (27 Fev 2018 às 14:08)

Boa Tarde
Céu muito nublado e vento fraco

T. Atual: *17,2ºC *
HR: 68%
Vento de Sul 1,1 Km/h


----------



## cepp1 (27 Fev 2018 às 14:14)

Na cidade di lis comecou a chover


----------



## meko60 (27 Fev 2018 às 14:17)

Boa tarde.
Até agora nada de especial.......será que a montanha vai parir um rato?
Sigo com uma temperatura bem amena 16,2ºC e 0mm de chuva.


----------



## StormRic (27 Fev 2018 às 14:17)

Está a pingar já:

SW
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Fev 2018 às 14:28)

Aqui já correm bem as calhas, chove bem e aumenta o vento...


----------



## marcoguarda (27 Fev 2018 às 14:29)

Chove moderado aqui!
De manhã a temperatura estava bem agradável mas agora com a chuva desceu muito! Ambiente gelado lá fora.


----------



## criz0r (27 Fev 2018 às 14:37)

Alguns ecos amarelos aproximam-se da região Oeste:


----------



## jpalhais (27 Fev 2018 às 14:44)

meko60 disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Até agora nada de especial.......será que a montanha vai parir um rato?
> Sigo com uma temperatura bem amena 16,2ºC e 0mm de chuva.



estou contigo...


----------



## Dematos (27 Fev 2018 às 14:44)

A querer pingar por aqui! 15,5°C; vento moderado!


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Fev 2018 às 14:46)

A chuva aqui a aumentar, já moderada a forte...


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Fev 2018 às 14:51)

meko60 disse:


> Até agora nada de especial.......será que a montanha vai parir um rato?


Está tudo de acordo com as previsões...
_______________
E começa a chuviscar por aqui.


----------



## david 6 (27 Fev 2018 às 14:53)

o radar vai se compondo, por enquanto aqui ainda nada, céu encoberto 16.8ºC


----------



## criz0r (27 Fev 2018 às 15:15)

Alguma morrinha por aqui, as nuvens vão-se movimentado com uma velocidade impressionante e sempre certinhas do quadrante Sul.
16,0ºC actuais, contraste térmico notável entre o Norte e o Sul do País.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Fev 2018 às 15:18)

luismeteo3 disse:


> A chuva aqui a aumentar, já moderada a forte...


Chuva forte agora...


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Fev 2018 às 15:27)

O primeiro mm do dia já cá mora. Venham mais.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Fev 2018 às 15:45)

Aqui a chuva parou mas é por pouco tempo...


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Fev 2018 às 15:58)

Volta a chuva...


----------



## miguel (27 Fev 2018 às 16:05)

Aqui vou com *5,0mm *ate ao momento graças a um forte aguaceiro de poucos minutos. 

*14,1ºC

Ps: estação online 24h*


----------



## António josé Sales (27 Fev 2018 às 16:16)

Por aqui também já chove moderado com algumas pausas desde as 15h


----------



## david 6 (27 Fev 2018 às 16:27)

Estou neste momento no carro em Coruche, cai uma chuva forte


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Fev 2018 às 16:34)

Chove bem agora! Pelo radar vem mais!


----------



## srr (27 Fev 2018 às 16:40)

Abrantes - chuviscos moderados - somam 2.00mm


----------



## cepp1 (27 Fev 2018 às 17:03)

Vai chuvendo com mais intensidade e sempre constante por Leiria


----------



## Dematos (27 Fev 2018 às 17:08)

Vai caindo com mais intensidade; começou devar devagarinho; temperatura a descer!


----------



## criz0r (27 Fev 2018 às 17:15)

Vai chovendo moderado com períodos curtos de maior intensidade. *2,4mm* para já.
15,2ºC estáveis e vento moderado.


----------



## Geopower (27 Fev 2018 às 17:22)

chuva fraca a moderada, desde a 15.30h. Vento fraco de SW. 1000hPa. 14,5ºC.


----------



## StormRic (27 Fev 2018 às 17:22)

Têm alternado períodos de chuvisco e de chuva que não chega ser moderada de forma contínua.

O radar mostra extensos ecos mas pouco intensos. A cobertura nebulosa é essencialmente de nimbostratus.






Céu apenas encoberto, tecto das nuvens nos 300m de altitude:

WNW 17:01





ENE 17:02





Não há estações amadoras credíveis aqui à volta que mostrem os acumulados de precipitação, só posso avaliar à vista pela escorrência na rua: menos de 1mm.


----------



## meko60 (27 Fev 2018 às 17:26)

Por enquanto nada de especial.Esperemos que para a noite,anime.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Fev 2018 às 17:29)

O dia de hoje foi marcado por períodos de aguaceiros fracos a moderados que ainda permanecem.


----------



## StormRic (27 Fev 2018 às 17:41)

meko60 disse:


> Por enquanto nada de especial.Esperemos que para a noite,anime.



Animado está no pós-frontal:





Os totais acumulados horários têm sido pouco significativos. Os maiores valores (em mm) foram:

2,5 Setúbal (16h)
2,2 Gago Coutinho (17h)
2,1 Santarém (16h)


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Fev 2018 às 17:41)

Aqui tem chovido bem toda a tarde apenas com um intervalo de meia hora! Excelente rega!


----------



## António josé Sales (27 Fev 2018 às 17:42)

Por aqui a chuva moderada continua.


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Fev 2018 às 17:46)

Para já, tudo muito suave. Apenas 3mm acumulados. Que venha mais água...


----------



## srr (27 Fev 2018 às 17:52)

3mm aqui tambem.


----------



## Teya (27 Fev 2018 às 17:58)

Boa tarde, por aqui chuva fraca/moderada, temperatura nos 14,6ºC e 997hPa. Muito bem vinda e apreciada chuva!


----------



## david 6 (27 Fev 2018 às 18:10)

chuva persistente


----------



## MSantos (27 Fev 2018 às 18:11)

Boa tarde! 

Aqui por Leiria começou a chover fraco por volta das 14h. Entretanto já fui a Pombal e regressei a Leiria sempre com a chuva como companhia.

Tem chovido essencialmente de forma fraca mas sem grandes interrupções.

Para já acumulados 5/6mm nas estações da cidade.


----------



## meko60 (27 Fev 2018 às 18:13)

Será que a noite vai ser mesmo animada?


----------



## Teya (27 Fev 2018 às 18:16)

meko60 disse:


> Será que a noite vai ser mesmo animada?



Tudo indica que sim, a partir de agora até por volta das 2 da manhã é esperada bastante chuva.


----------



## meko60 (27 Fev 2018 às 18:18)

Óptimo. Só acumulei 1mm   .


----------



## david 6 (27 Fev 2018 às 18:23)

meko60 disse:


> Será que a noite vai ser mesmo animada?



em principio sim, não te preocupes que ainda há muito para cair  se reparares nos avisos de chuva do IPMA, os avisos só começam à meia noite


----------



## meko60 (27 Fev 2018 às 18:42)

david 6 disse:


> em principio sim, não te preocupes que ainda há muito para cair  se reparares nos avisos de chuva do IPMA, os avisos só começam à meia noite


Sim tens razão.


----------



## StormRic (27 Fev 2018 às 19:04)

StormRic disse:


> Os totais acumulados horários têm sido pouco significativos. Os maiores valores (em mm) foram:
> 
> 2,5 Setúbal (16h)
> 2,2 Gago Coutinho (17h)
> 2,1 Santarém (16h)



Continuam os períodos de chuva aqui na Póvoa, mas em geral fraca.

Na última hora aumentou ligeiramente a intensidade pela RLC, embora com valores horários ainda modestos:

Às 18h eram estes os maiores totais horários acumulados
*3,2 mm*, Pegões
2,8 mm, Santa Cruz
2,2 mm, Cabo Carvoeiro.


----------



## meko60 (27 Fev 2018 às 19:09)

A pressão atmosférica em descida, 999,5hPa.


----------



## António josé Sales (27 Fev 2018 às 19:10)

Por aqui já chove forte.


----------



## criz0r (27 Fev 2018 às 19:11)

Chove moderado e certinho há praticamente 1h. O dia segue com *3,3mm* e o vento aumentou ligeiramente de intensidade.
15,0ºC e pressão nos 999.6hPa.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Fev 2018 às 19:19)

E a chuva cai bem certinha! Muito bom!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Fev 2018 às 19:21)

Começou o tão esperado evento Agora sim vai começar a ser a sério, por aqui já chove de forma moderada à 1 hora! 3.9mm de acumulado  a noite promete, e muito!! bom evento a todos


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Fev 2018 às 19:29)

Começa acumular bem, sigo com *7,1 mm*.


----------



## miguel (27 Fev 2018 às 19:29)

Acumulados *7,8mm* e vai chovendo 

*13,8°C *vento modero mas nada por ai alem

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORT


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Fev 2018 às 19:32)

E pela primeira vez este ano, descemos abaixo dos 1000, estão* 999,5 hPa*. 
*13,9ºC*

Chuva tem sido consintente e moderada, acumulados não variam muito:
Rio Mouro:* 8,8 mm*
Belas Clube Campo:* 8,9 mm*
Belas:* 8,9 mm*

Estamos no 2º dia sem sol de uma semana que promete ficar sempre tapada, relembrado aquela primeira semana épica de Janeiro de 2016. Contudo, este evento ainda é melhor porque extende-se mais para Sul, e é mesmo isso que precisamos.

Não percebo muito pelo radar, mas pelas cartas de análise frontal parece que estamos perante a frente quente agora, segue-se a frente fria de madrugada. 
Pressão deve continuar a descer até aos 980 hPa, na quinta.


----------



## Brites (27 Fev 2018 às 19:40)

Pombal confirma-se pressão abaixo dos 1000!!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Fev 2018 às 19:53)

E a chuva mantem-se certinha, esta chuva vale, ouro, pois ajuda a manter uma boa humidade nos solos, agora é só continuar assim por adiante, de modo a recarregar os solos ao máximos até eles "explodirem", libertando a água excedente para as linhas de água.

Neste caso uma imagem que vale mais do que mil palavras...


----------



## remember (27 Fev 2018 às 19:55)

Chove ou não chove? Chuva moderada a forte pelo caminho todo. Vários acidentes pelo caminho, carros parados e muito mais.... Demorei 1h40 de Queluz à Póvoa 

Ainda me molhei todo


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Fev 2018 às 19:56)

E a chuva continua a cair certinha, moderada. 
Para contrastar (um bocadinho) com o cenário atual, deixo aqui uma foto do nascer do sol de hoje:


----------



## david 6 (27 Fev 2018 às 19:58)

continua certinha e persistente, chuva moderada


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Fev 2018 às 20:03)

Chuva moderada a cair agora.
Pode ser que seja desta que as pessoas acreditem que a chuva veio para ficar durantes uns bons dias, pois vejo-as muito reticentes. e sempre de pé a atrás, é o que faz estar tanto tempo sem chuva, e as pessoas desabituam-se da chuva.
Todos os nosso distritos de Portugal Continental, estão em alerta, quer amarelo, ou laranja, Santarém, está já com aviso de vento até 80 km/h, até ao dia 3, e de chuva e aguaceiros por vezes fortes até dia 28, ás 18 horas.


----------



## criz0r (27 Fev 2018 às 20:23)

*4,8mm *e vai chovendo fraco por agora.


----------



## miguel (27 Fev 2018 às 20:26)

*8,8mm* e nao chove ja quase nada..


----------



## dASk (27 Fev 2018 às 20:29)

Não queria entrar em lamúrias mas pra quem (modelos) previam cerca de 25/30mm hoje aqui na zona estã muito aquém das espectativas. chuva fraca tocada a vento moderado, e o radar não promete grande coisa!! Não digo que amanhã ou depois não possa vir mais, mas em relação a hoje estou algo desapontado!


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Fev 2018 às 20:53)

A chuva parou agora á pouco, de momento apenas sopra o vento moderado, e gélido.
O acumulado deve rondar ps 8 mm.


----------



## david 6 (27 Fev 2018 às 21:03)

o vento está a aumentar de intensidade


----------



## criz0r (27 Fev 2018 às 21:14)

david 6 disse:


> o vento está a aumentar de intensidade



Verdade. Na ultima meia hora tem estado a soprar moderado a forte. Rajada máxima de *42km/h*.


----------



## meko60 (27 Fev 2018 às 21:18)

dASk disse:


> Não queria entrar em lamúrias mas pra quem (modelos) previam cerca de 25/30mm hoje aqui na zona estã muito aquém das espectativas. chuva fraca tocada a vento moderado, e o radar não promete grande coisa!! Não digo que amanhã ou depois não possa vir mais, mas em relação a hoje estou algo desapontado!



Faço minhas as palavras do dASk!


----------



## criz0r (27 Fev 2018 às 21:27)

Chuva forte. *5,4mm*.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Fev 2018 às 21:30)

Depois de uma pausa, volta a chuva fraca puxada a vento. 
Esperava mais da frente.


----------



## miguel (27 Fev 2018 às 21:32)

Aqui só resta vento e nada de relevante, a rajada máxima foi de *55km/h
*
Temperatura não descola dos* 14℃ 
*
Acumulados* 9,2mm*


----------



## meko60 (27 Fev 2018 às 21:35)

Vai chovendo de mansinho......temperatura boa 14,3ºC e pressão razoável 998,3hPa


----------



## Dematos (27 Fev 2018 às 21:44)

Por aqui, neste momento não chove; a temperatura começou a subir ligeiramente: 13,2°C!


----------



## Geopower (27 Fev 2018 às 21:49)

Chove moderado. Vento a intensificar-se: Moderado de SW. Pressão a baixar: 997hPa. 13.7*C


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Fev 2018 às 21:59)

Boas,

Deixo aqui os registos fotográficos da  subida de hoje à serra.

Vale da Ribeira da Mula.
Ali com um dos simbolos da vertente sul da serra,  mina de água, penso que chega a uma centena espalhadas pela serra.





A ribeira da mula a jusante da barragem mantem-se seca desde a ultima primavera, é obra...





Barragem da Mula , cheia, quase no máximo, irónico.






Subida à serra Monge, cota 491 mts.
Nevoeiro, precipitação oculta,vento forte e 11,0ºC.





A caminho da Peninha, isto deve ter sido à cota 430 mts, nevoeiro cerrado que até metia impressão, visibilidade de 20 metros se tanto.




Peninha





Fonte por baixo da Peninha, vertente sul, cota 400 mts.


----------



## Lightning (27 Fev 2018 às 22:01)

Por aqui cheira a terra molhada. Cheira a fiasco (a parte da superfície frontal).


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Fev 2018 às 22:02)

É com cada rajada agora... 
Chove fraco.
Vamos lá ver se a madrugada corre melhor.


----------



## meko60 (27 Fev 2018 às 22:03)

Bem, vou meditar  sobre os acumulados de hoje...........amanhã há mais, ou não.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Fev 2018 às 22:04)

Sigo com *9 mm* e vento forte.
Os meus familiares do oeste relatam grande vendaval, estive a consultar as estações do concelho de Torres Vedras e de facto o vento sopra bem forte.


----------



## Lightning (27 Fev 2018 às 22:11)

O vento deve estar a fazer das suas. Num minuto a luz deu sinal 2 vezes.


----------



## DaniFR (27 Fev 2018 às 22:14)

Por aqui sigo com 26,4mm acumulados depois de um dia de chuva em geral fraca.


----------



## António josé Sales (27 Fev 2018 às 22:43)

Por aqui continua a chuva moderada a forte.


----------



## david 6 (27 Fev 2018 às 22:45)

chove moderado com algumas rajadas


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Fev 2018 às 22:47)

Por aqui vai chovendo, ora fraco, ora moderado.
8mm acumulados. O vento também vai dando sinal... Que dê para adormecer a ouvir a chuva já é bom...


----------



## André Filipe Bom (27 Fev 2018 às 22:48)

Boa noite, estou um pouco desiludido, apenas 8.6mm, onde anda a chuva forte?


----------



## StormRic (27 Fev 2018 às 22:50)

jonas_87 disse:


> Deixo aqui os registos fotográficos da subida de hoje à serra



 muito bom, que saudades, não vou lá há muito tempo depois da mudança para a Póvoa. A fonte da Peninha estava a correr bem e é uma surpresa o nível da Mula que deve estar sob apertado controle depois desta seca. Penso que vão ter de abrir as comportas se vier realmente o que está previsto, o descarregador de superfície pode não ser suficiente.

15,1ºC, 84% e vento persistente mas apenas média de 15 Km/h com máximos à volta dos 20 Km/h, chuva intermitente entre chuvisco e fraca mas molha bem, aqui na Póvoa.
A frente fria quase estagna no avanço para Leste. Os acumulados na Madeira foram notáveis.


----------



## António josé Sales (27 Fev 2018 às 22:53)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Deixo aqui os registos fotográficos da  subida de hoje à serra.
> 
> ...




Belas fotos parabéns!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StormRic (27 Fev 2018 às 22:54)

André Filipe Bom disse:


> Boa noite, estou um pouco desiludido, apenas 8.6mm, onde anda a chuva forte?



Ainda vem lá a frente fria, o que passou foi a frente quente cerca das 18h:


----------



## miguel (27 Fev 2018 às 22:56)

Nova rajada máxima de *60km/h 
*
Chove moderado agora e acumulados até ao momento* 11,4mm

13,7ºC

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTUGA10#history*


----------



## Sanxito (27 Fev 2018 às 22:57)

Boa noite. 
Por cá sigo com 14.9°c e 99%HR. 
O vento atingiu os 39 Km/h e o acumulado é baixo, registo 6.6 mm tendo o rate máx atingido os 76.8 mm/h pelas 16:27

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (27 Fev 2018 às 23:14)

Boas, máxima de 17,1ºC às 10:25 e minima de 11,1ºC às 7:13.
Rajada máxima até agora de 37 km/h.

O vento está a intensificar e a pressão encontra-se nos 994.8 hPa


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Fev 2018 às 23:14)

As rajadas já impressionam!
Continua a chover fraco a moderado. Incrível a persistência!


----------



## Dematos (27 Fev 2018 às 23:16)

Pelas 23h tocou a sirene dos bombeiros. O vento sopra com mais intensidade! 13,9°C.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Fev 2018 às 23:17)

Nevoeiro a entrar.
Chuva fraca


----------



## MSantos (27 Fev 2018 às 23:19)

Boa noite!

Aqui por Leiria as estações da zona acumularam 11 a 13 mm até ao momento. 

A chuva tem sido quase sempre de fraca intensidade, mas tem sido quase constante desde as 14h.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Fev 2018 às 23:35)

Chuva forte agora, e pouco vento.


----------



## StormRic (27 Fev 2018 às 23:51)

DaniFR disse:


> Por aqui sigo com 26,4mm acumulados depois de um dia de chuva em geral fraca.



O acumulado no aeródromo de Coimbra confirma esse valor, *28,2 mm* até às 23h; a chuva foi mais intensa entre as 4h e as 7h com valores horários de 3,1/4,3/4,4 mm.


----------



## António josé Sales (27 Fev 2018 às 23:53)

Boa noite sigo com chuva por vezes forte.


----------



## david 6 (27 Fev 2018 às 23:59)

minima: *9.6ºC *(+4.1ºC)
maxima: *17.1ºC *(-0.3ºC)
acumulado: *11.6mm*
actual: *14.2ºC*, não chove agora parou há 10min, mas já está prestes a chegar mais


----------



## miguel (28 Fev 2018 às 00:00)

Tem estado a chover bem, o acumulado final deste dia fica em *14,0mm *e uma rajada máxima de* 60km/h, *total desde ontem* 20,6mm...

13,7ºC *e pressão difícil de ver ultimamente* 996,8hpa

https://www.wunderground.com/person...GA10#history/tdata/s20180227/e20180227/mdaily*


----------



## Sanxito (28 Fev 2018 às 00:06)

Por cá o dia terminou com 7.6 mm acumulados.
Sigo com 15.0°c e 99%HR, vai caindo um chuvisco muito fraco. 
A pressão está nos 995.6 hPa

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (28 Fev 2018 às 00:07)

Do meu quarto oiço a água a escorrer nas janelas e paredes exteriores do prédio. Suspiro..


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Fev 2018 às 00:09)

Bastante nevoeiro por aqui.
Humidade everywhere e as árvores dançam ao sabor do vento moderado! 
Continua a chover fraco.


----------



## Rachie (28 Fev 2018 às 00:10)

Por Almada tem chovido por vezes com bastante intensidade com  vento com algumas rajadas de meter respeito. 

Amanhã felizmente trabalho a partir de casa o que possibilita uma observação mais "seca" do que o dia trouxer 

Enviado do meu P9000 através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (28 Fev 2018 às 00:15)

*8,1mm* no dia de ontem e *3,0mm *desde as 00h. A chuva moderada persiste.
15,0ºC e vento forte.


----------



## miguel (28 Fev 2018 às 00:15)

Já *1,6mm* depois da meia noite, o vento sopra com rajadas fortes mas ainda não passou os *45km/h* desde as 00h 
chove forte


----------



## Teya (28 Fev 2018 às 00:20)

Por aqui desde as 18 que chove sem parar, moderado e por vezes forte, puxada a vento com algumas rajadas impressionantes e também vi algumas zonas em Odivelas com água acomulada.
Tudo dentro do esperado (inclusivamente o período com mais chuva e vento), nem a mais, nem a menos!!


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Fev 2018 às 00:25)

Belo vendaval de SW, a minha lareira está furiosa 

Acumulado valente de* 21,6 mm*
Pressão nos 995 hPa e ainda chove

Atenção que ainda não chegou a frente fria...


----------



## david 6 (28 Fev 2018 às 00:33)

chuva moderada persistente com algumas rajadas de vento, faltou a luz na aldeia toda durante 2/3min


----------



## criz0r (28 Fev 2018 às 00:37)

Chuva torrencial!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Fev 2018 às 01:01)

Vou dormir, chove torrencialmente  e estou com rajadas acima dos 50km/h! O dia de ontem acumulou 13.6mm, depois da meia-noite já sigo com 2.9mm é tao bom estar deitado e ouvir bater janela


----------



## david 6 (28 Fev 2018 às 01:09)

continua a chuva moderada com rajadas, luz já se foi abaixou pela 2ª vez


----------



## Dematos (28 Fev 2018 às 01:30)

A cair bem também aqui; tocada a vento!!!  Já estou no vale dos lençois, antes que falte a luz!


----------



## StormRic (28 Fev 2018 às 01:37)

Acumulados do dia, nas estações IPMA da RLC:

mm (das 0h de dia 27 às 0h de dia 28):
15,6 Alcobaça
10,5 Praia da Rainha
18,5 Ansião
  9,2 Lavradio
  6,8 Cabo Carvoeiro
  7,1 Cabo Raso
*28,5 Coimbra (Aeródromo)*
  4,9 Coruche
15,2 Leiria (Aeródromo)
18,6 Lisboa (Gago Coutinho)
15,2 Lisboa (Geofísico)
12,8 Lisboa (Tapada da Ajuda)
*25,4 Lousã (Aeródromo)*
  9,9 Pegões
  8,7 Rio Maior
  9,8 Santa Cruz (Aeródromo)
  9,5 Santarém (Fonte Boa)
15,9 Setúbal
11,4 Tomar, Valdonas
10,6 Torres Vedras (Dois Portos)

*Média da RLC: 13,21 mm*

Máximas horárias:
5,5mm (19h-20h) Lisboa (Gago Coutinho)
4,7 mm (23h-24h) Alcobaça
4,4 mm (06h-07h) Coimbra (Aeródromo)
4,0 mm (04h-05h) Lousã (Aeródromo)
3,9 mm (23h-24h) Setúbal


----------



## david 6 (28 Fev 2018 às 02:42)

despeço me com chuva em geral fraca mas tocada a vento, mais vento que chuva, sinceramente está a desiludir me um pouco, espero umas trovoadas amanhã


----------



## jamestorm (28 Fev 2018 às 04:14)

Alenquer chove agora a esta hora acordei com uma carga, mas ontem foi uma desilusão


----------



## WHORTAS (28 Fev 2018 às 07:20)

Bom dia
Ágora 13.4°C
Acumulado de 2.8 mm
Não chove


----------



## VimDePantufas (28 Fev 2018 às 08:02)

Bom  dia,

Por aqui estamos com 12,6ºC
Não chove nem tão pouco choveu de noite pois o chão está seco.
Jé deveriamos por aqui ter muito mais chuva do que o muito pouco que tem caído.
Vamos ver com toda a calma do mundo


----------



## cepp1 (28 Fev 2018 às 08:14)

Aqui no Oeste tem chovido, mas nada demais, já tivemos dias muito mais chuvosos este inverno!!


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Fev 2018 às 08:16)

StormRic disse:


> muito bom, que saudades, não vou lá há muito tempo depois da mudança para a Póvoa. A fonte da Peninha estava a correr bem e é uma surpresa o nível da Mula que deve estar sob apertado controle depois desta seca. Penso que vão ter de abrir as comportas se vier realmente o que está previsto, o descarregador de superfície pode não ser suficiente.
> 
> 15,1ºC, 84% e vento persistente mas apenas média de 15 Km/h com máximos à volta dos 20 Km/h, chuva intermitente entre chuvisco e fraca mas molha bem, aqui na Póvoa.
> A frente fria quase estagna no avanço para Leste. Os acumulados na Madeira foram notáveis.




Actualmente vou muito a serra, volta e meia partilho por cá essas idas.Gostava de ver a serra com muito mais água,vamos ver. 
______
Anteontem: 6,5 mm
Ontem: 10 mm
Hoje: 4,5 mm

Venha muito mais água...


----------



## srr (28 Fev 2018 às 08:22)

Bom dia

Abrantes - 15mm  nas ultimas 24horas

Não é desabafo , nem critica, nem lamuria ; sei que vai continuar a chover, mas ;

*É muito pouco para a Seca que se vive.*


----------



## André Filipe Bom (28 Fev 2018 às 08:33)

Bom dia, vou com 11.6mm de ontem e desta madrugada, ontem cairam 8.6mm e hoje uns incriveis 3mm, sim senhor grande frente.


----------



## Geopower (28 Fev 2018 às 08:37)

Bom dia.
Céu encoberto. Vento moderado de SW. 992hPa. 14.9°C.


----------



## remember (28 Fev 2018 às 08:53)

Boas, mínima de 14°C, humidade alta de 92% e o vento sopra mais uma vez de sudoeste, com rajadas na ordem dos 27 km/h. A pressão segue com 989 hPa, deixem lá a Emma entrar que assim só a assustam, continuar a chover, vai continuar é esperar para ver...

Tenho indicação de chuva e trovoada no portal mynetatmo.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Fev 2018 às 08:58)

remember disse:


> Tenho indicação de *chocolate e trovoada* no portal mynetatmo.



______
Boas! 
O dia segue bastante nublado e algo ventoso.
O radar começa a compôr-se. Vamos lá ver se vai dar para ouvir alguma trovoada.


----------



## remember (28 Fev 2018 às 09:21)

Tiagolco disse:


> ______
> Boas!
> O dia segue bastante nublado e algo ventoso.
> O radar começa a compôr-se. Vamos lá ver se vai dar para ouvir alguma trovoada.



O corrector ortográfico do telemóvel faz destas coisas e depois começa a mudar palavras


----------



## António josé Sales (28 Fev 2018 às 09:26)

Bom dia por aqui chove forte.


----------



## meko60 (28 Fev 2018 às 09:29)

Bom dia.
Como calculei, a noite foi um desaire completo,2mm acumulados   ,para o que estava previsto vai uma grande diferença.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (28 Fev 2018 às 09:36)

Desculpem á pouco, pois indusivos em erro, afinal o acmulado está em 22mm segundo o meu pluviometro artesanal, pois acho que a minha davis têm qualquer obstrução no pluviometro, dai dar tão pouca chuva.


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Fev 2018 às 09:53)

Depois dos 12.4mm de ontem, hoje segue apenas com 4.6mm até ao momento. Confesso que esperava mais. Mas haja esperança, a pressão atmosférica continua em queda (valores bem baixos mesmo) e o céu está ameaçador.
Chuvinha que é boa, é que nem por isso. Estou mesmo a ver que mais logo, quando tiver que ir para Lisboa a meio da tarde, é que deve estar a cair bem e o trânsito todo f...


----------



## André Filipe Bom (28 Fev 2018 às 09:57)

Têm estado sempre a cair alguns aguaceiros por aqui, mas a davis marca 4mm, mas não sei se está correta hoje.


----------



## miguel (28 Fev 2018 às 10:19)

Aqui levo *12,6mm* desde as 00h a juntar aos *14,0mm* de ontem e aos *6,6mm* de segunda... Total *34,3mm*

14,4℃ e vento moderado


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Fev 2018 às 10:19)

Depois de uma noite e inicio de madrugada, até cerca das 3 da manhã, de aguaceiros moderados, e depois de uma aberta, pois só começou a chover agora mesmo, de novo com aguaceiros moderados.

O acumulado de ontem, ultrapassou os 27 mm.

*Piloto da barra de Lisboa cai ao mar em Cascais e morre*

Homem caiu à água quando desembarcava de um navio para a lancha que o iria levar a terra. Agitação marítima dificultou o salvamento do profissional, confirmou a TVI

O homem, de 45 anos, caiu ao mar ao largo de Cascais quando regressava à lancha dos pilotos, após ter saído para levar um navio mercante com bandeira de Singapura até à saída do Porto de Lisboa.

Fonte da Autoridade Marítima Nacional revelou à TVI que o acidente aconteceu à 01:30. O piloto tinha estado a orientar o navio estrangeiro “Singapura Express”, de grandes dimensões, que saía da barra de Lisboa. No momento em que saía desse navio para a lancha que o devia levar a terra, caiu à água de uma altura de 15 metros.

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/mau-tempo/piloto-da-barra-de-lisboa-cai-ao-mar-em-cascais-e-morre


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Fev 2018 às 11:02)

A estação amadora da *Praia Grande,Sintra* segue com rajada máxima de *87 km/h *(00:36), seguindo-se a estação amadora de *Moinho do Pinheiro Manso,Torres Vedras* com rajada máxima de *85 km/h* (01:18).

Fonte:
http://www.weatherlink.com/user/beachcampgrande/index.php?view=summary&headers=1
http://www.weatherlink.com/user/nvicente/index.php?view=summary&headers=1

Nesta altura do ano, e com este estado do tempo são das estações com registos mais elevados em termos de vento do distrito de Lisboa. Certamente que ambas podem atingir os *100 kmh* nos próximos dias.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Fev 2018 às 11:03)

Que chuvada!! 
Céu a escurecer rapidamente.
Mais localizado que isto impossível:


----------



## criz0r (28 Fev 2018 às 11:13)

Chuva forte por aqui. *6,6mm *desde a meia noite e o mês contabiliza até agora *24,0mm*.
15,5ºC e pressão a descer de 990,1hPa.


----------



## tucha (28 Fev 2018 às 11:17)

Grandes chuvadas estão a acontecer agora aqui por Telheiras desde há meia hora atrás, tocadas a vento forte...
Para, recomeça, para, recomeça...
É desta que vamos ver chuva á séria???


----------



## cepp1 (28 Fev 2018 às 11:53)

Faz fumo no Oeste e não é fogo!!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Fev 2018 às 11:57)

Bom dia! Chuva forte a torrencial na última hora. De resto tem chovido bem com chuva moderada. Aqui está a ser um bom evento...


----------



## miguel (28 Fev 2018 às 11:59)

Vai caindo fraca aqui, acumulados *13,0mm*

*14,3ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Fev 2018 às 12:02)

Os aguaceiros moderados estão de volta novamente depois de mais de 1 hora de ausencia.


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Fev 2018 às 12:10)

miguel disse:


> Vai caindo fraca aqui, acumulados *13,0mm*
> 
> *14,3ºC*



Aqui tão perto, e nem metade... 5.3mm...


----------



## António josé Sales (28 Fev 2018 às 12:16)

Continua a chuva por vezes forte.


----------



## celsomartins84 (28 Fev 2018 às 12:19)

Dilúvio nas Caldas da Rainha! Wowww

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (28 Fev 2018 às 12:19)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Piloto da barra de Lisboa cai ao mar em Cascais e morre*
> 
> Homem caiu à água quando desembarcava de um navio para a lancha que o iria levar a terra. Agitação marítima dificultou o salvamento do profissional, confirmou a TVI
> 
> ...



Tragédia muito triste e estranha, pela possibilidade de tal acontecer e pela impossibilidade de ter sido socorrido. Um profissional da segurança numa operação de rotina, faz duvidar das condições de trabalho e segurança e dos procedimentos de socorro. Aguardemos por explicações oficiais com a certeza de algo não estar bem e que responsabilidades têm de ser apuradas: não é uma fatalidade.


----------



## MSantos (28 Fev 2018 às 12:19)

Boas!

A manhã ao contrário da madrugada tem sido generosa em Leiria! 

Temos tido por aqui alguns períodos de chuva forte entremeados por breves pausas na precipitação.

O radar promete mais!


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Fev 2018 às 12:19)

Pararam agora os agaueceiros fortes que duraram cerca de 15 minutos.


----------



## StormRic (28 Fev 2018 às 12:21)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Depois de uma noite e inicio de madrugada, até cerca das 3 da manhã, de aguaceiros moderados, e depois de uma aberta, pois só começou a chover agora mesmo, de novo com aguaceiros moderados.
> 
> O acumulado de ontem, ultrapassou os 27 mm.



Um dos valores mais elevados da RLC, a par dos registos das IPMA de Coimbra e Lousã.


----------



## criz0r (28 Fev 2018 às 12:31)

Algumas "bombas" em aproximação a Sudoeste do território:


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Fev 2018 às 12:32)

A chuva torrencial continua. Nuvens muito escuras...


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Fev 2018 às 12:37)

luismeteo3 disse:


> A chuva torrencial continua. Nuvens muito escuras...


Isto está a ficar um bocado agreste! DILÚVIO! A TV foi embora e as nuvens estão muito baixas até parece nevoeiro!


----------



## DaniFR (28 Fev 2018 às 12:42)

StormRic disse:


> O acumulado no aeródromo de Coimbra confirma esse valor, *28,2 mm* até às 23h; a chuva foi mais intensa entre as 4h e as 7h com valores horários de 3,1/4,3/4,4 mm.


O dia de ontem ficou no *27,7mm* não muito longe do valor registado na EMA do Aeródromo de Coimbra.

Hoje o dia segue com *15,6mm* acumulados. *68,6mm* este mês.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (28 Fev 2018 às 12:45)

Aqui é com cada aguaceiro de nada que até estala, ahahah, apenas 4.2mm hoje.


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (28 Fev 2018 às 12:49)

André Filipe Bom disse:


> Aqui é com cada aguaceiro de nada que até estala, ahahah, apenas 4.2mm hoje.


Depois Sexta-feira no curso falamos sobre isso  Grande abraço!


----------



## PapoilaVerde (28 Fev 2018 às 12:49)

Manhã relativamente calma em Almada, apenas a registar um aguaceiro mais intenso. Algum vento e até cheguei a ver raios de sol com aguaceiros alternados.


----------



## Brites (28 Fev 2018 às 12:50)

A cair bem em Pombal... Quais são as previsões para hoje e amanhã, vai piorar??? Assim espero


----------



## DaniFR (28 Fev 2018 às 12:50)

Chove agora com bastante intensidade. A imagem de radar é animadora.

Já se ouve trovejar.


----------



## tucha (28 Fev 2018 às 12:50)

Olha, por aqui acabou tudo...nunca mais choveu, só uma rajadas de vez em quando,,,mas que treta de tempo..queriaaaaaa chuva e trovoada!!!!!


----------



## André Filipe Bom (28 Fev 2018 às 12:53)

Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> Depois Sexta-feira no curso falamos sobre isso  Grande abraço!



Já agora quêm és?


----------



## dahon (28 Fev 2018 às 12:55)

Grande estoiro. Assim vamos ter inundações em Coimbra.

Edit Já acalmou, mas foram uns minutos intensos.


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (28 Fev 2018 às 12:56)

André Filipe Bom disse:


> Já agora quêm és?


Nuno Tadeia Figueiredo, de Coruche, faço o CPM contigo.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (28 Fev 2018 às 12:57)

Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> Nuno Tadeia Figueiredo, de Coruche, faço o CPM contigo.



A sério não estou a ver agora quêm és.

Ah espera já sei, não sabia que te interessavas pela meteorologia.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Fev 2018 às 12:57)

Chuvada gigantesca em Coimbra, com trovões intensos e vento forte. Tomei banho e cima a baixo em 30segundos

Enviado do meu PULP através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Fev 2018 às 12:58)

O dilúvio continua sem sequer abrandar! Grandes acumulados!!!


----------



## André Filipe Bom (28 Fev 2018 às 13:00)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O dilúvio continua sem sequer abrandar! Grandes acumulados!!!


Parece estar realmente complicado para esses lados, aqui o destaque vai só para o vento.


----------



## VimDePantufas (28 Fev 2018 às 13:02)

Por aqui está sol e chuva


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Fev 2018 às 13:03)

André Filipe Bom disse:


> Parece estar realmente complicado para esses lados, aqui o destaque vai só para o vento.


E aqui não há vento!


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Fev 2018 às 13:03)

Será desta que a AML vai ver alguma coisa mais "decente"?


----------



## André Filipe Bom (28 Fev 2018 às 13:07)

Agora até está sol isto é incrivel e estão 16.2ºC.


----------



## miguel (28 Fev 2018 às 13:11)

Sol a aparecer tímido aqui também, vento fraco e pouco chuva durante o dia...

*14,7ºC
13,2mm
990,2hpa *já nem me lembro da ultima vez que vi esta pressão


----------



## dahon (28 Fev 2018 às 13:11)

8mm em mais ou menos 10 minutos.


----------



## fhff (28 Fev 2018 às 13:13)

Estive agora a ver o acumulado no pluviometro de copo. 
Desde as 13H de ontem até às  13H de hoje tinha 33 mm em Nafarros,  Sintra. Estou a achar muito,  mas não estive cá. Ainda agora caiu uma carga de água. 
Ontem,  nas 24 horas anteriores tinha 8 mm. 
Alguém tem acumulados para esta zona de Sintra?


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Fev 2018 às 13:23)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O dilúvio continua sem sequer abrandar! Grandes acumulados!!!


Está tudo mais calmo agora. A chuva é fraca mas vendo o radar vem mais a caminho.


----------



## António josé Sales (28 Fev 2018 às 13:33)

Grande chuvada que maravilha.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Fev 2018 às 13:34)

Mais uma boa chuvada de aguaceiros fortes puxados a vento, que duraram cerca de 10 minutos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Fev 2018 às 13:35)

Já voltou a chuva torrencial!


----------



## Candy (28 Fev 2018 às 13:35)

Acabei de levar com um eco vermelho em cima! Não passou todo no centro de Peniche, mas o que passou foi "até ao osso"! 
Passou...
O vento por vezes nem se faz sentir. Aumenta com a passagem das células, mas por enquanto nada de significativo. 

Voltou a cair uma chuvinha.


----------



## Candy (28 Fev 2018 às 13:38)

Embora haja registo de descargas, por aqui, ainda não consegui ouvir nenhum trovão. Pareceu-me ver alguns flashes mas roncos até agora não.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Fev 2018 às 13:38)

*Derrocada corta trânsito numas das principais saídas do centro histórico de Santarém*

A derrocada de uma parte de um prédio devoluto na Calçada de Mem Ramires, uma das principais saídas do centro histórico de Santarém, obrigou a proteção civil a cortar o trânsito na zona.
O alerta foi dado pouco antes do meio dia e meia desta quarta-feira, 28 de fevereiro, tendo os bombeiros efetuado uma primeira vistoria ao local, junto à antiga sede do PSD e próximo do antigo Governo Civil, que concluiu pela interdição do espaço.






http://www.rederegional.com/index.p...cipais-saidas-do-centro-historico-de-santarem


----------



## André Filipe Bom (28 Fev 2018 às 13:45)

Bem por agora vou-me embora para o meu trabalho e vou sabem com o quê?, solinho e ventinho, sáo espero chuva para a noite.


----------



## criz0r (28 Fev 2018 às 13:53)

O (AA) Anticiclone Almadense a fazer das suas mais uma vez


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Fev 2018 às 13:54)

Chove forte agora!


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Fev 2018 às 13:55)

Os aguaceiros continuam, e está a ficar muito escuro, quase como se fosse já de noite, do lado da Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros o escuro é tanto que mais parece que vai desabar o céu.
O radar mostra eco amarelo sobre a zona de Alcanena.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Fev 2018 às 13:58)

Aguaceiro moderado a forte há uns minutos por Alvalade, ainda deu para apanhar uma molha.  Nada de trovoada e agora parou.


----------



## fhff (28 Fev 2018 às 14:00)

Muita chuva e vento pelo litoral sintrense. Carrega bem.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Fev 2018 às 14:02)

Parou de chover.
Analisando o radar e as imagens de satélite parece que a chuva vai dar tréguas, na Grande Lisboa.


----------



## david 6 (28 Fev 2018 às 14:02)

criz0r disse:


> O (AA) Anticiclone Almadense a fazer das suas mais uma vez



continua os traços mais pa frente e apanha Coruche também

****** só digo isto, TRETA DE DIA, frustração ao mais alto nivel


----------



## remember (28 Fev 2018 às 14:04)

Chove bem por Queluz, à pouco sai à rua e de vez em quando vinham umas rajadas fortes, que quase levam uma pessoa


----------



## srr (28 Fev 2018 às 14:07)

Aqui temos uns aguaceiros dispersos.

Nada de relevante. Nem digo o acumulado.


----------



## Aine (28 Fev 2018 às 14:09)

Em Sintra esta tudo calmo, apenas algum vento de vez em quando.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Fev 2018 às 14:11)

Já se ouvem trovões, e a chuva a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## Jorge_scp (28 Fev 2018 às 14:12)

david 6 disse:


> continua os traços mais pa frente e apanha Coruche também
> 
> ****** só digo isto, TRETA DE DIA, frustração ao mais alto nivel



Aqui em Sesimbra a mesma coisa, estou mesmo no meio dessas linhas. E espreita mesmo o sol agora 

Tirando meia dúzia de pingos a meio da manhã, não tenho chuva desde as 5 da manhã, sendo que antes acumulou 13 mm. Ontem foi um dia razoável com 19 mm.

Vamos ver, até amanhã de manhã há muito espaço para apanharmos umas boas células em cima, o Atlântico a SW está cheio delas, seria muito azar!

Há pouco fui ver o mar, está bastante agitado para os padrões de Sesimbra. Não me pareceu saltar para a marginal, apesar de bater bem contra a muralha e o forte. Amanhã no entanto será o dia mais crítico, pois a ondulação aumentará cerca de 2 metros relativamente a hoje, rodará cerca de 30º na direcção (hoje a ondulação vem de WSW (~270º), amanhã será marcadamente SW (~240º)), e a amplitude de maré será maior, assim como a elevação do nível do mar devido a efeito vento + PA. Muito me surpreenderia se não galgar as margens.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Fev 2018 às 14:16)

Eco amarelo/laranja sobre a zona de Torres Novas e Entroncamento, provavelmente  é o que está a gerar a trovoada.


----------



## StormRic (28 Fev 2018 às 14:18)

Aine disse:


> Em Sintra esta tudo calmo, apenas algum vento de vez em quando.



Sintra vila? Desse lado a serra bloqueia bastante o vento de sudoeste, mas têm passado ecos de chuva por aí, embora pouco intensos, mais fortes do lado ocidental da serra. Ainda não choveu esta manhã até agora?


----------



## Sandie (28 Fev 2018 às 14:19)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Há pouco fui ver o mar, está bastante agitado para os padrões de Sesimbra. Não me pareceu saltar para a marginal, apesar de bater bem contra a muralha e o forte. Amanhã no entanto será o dia mais crítico, pois a ondulação aumentará cerca de 2 metros relativamente a hoje, rodará cerca de 30º na direcção (hoje a ondulação vem de WSW (~270º), amanhã será marcadamente SW (~240º)), e a amplitude de maré será maior, assim como a elevação do nível do mar devido a efeito vento + PA. Muito me surpreenderia se não galgar as margens.



Obrigada por estas imagens de Sesimbra ! Faço lá mergulho quase todos os fds, é incrível ver assim o mar !


----------



## Aine (28 Fev 2018 às 14:22)

Portela de Sintra. tem chovido pouco, pelo que vejo da janela esta a cair uma morrinha e à hora de almoço não chovia. A Serra não se vê.
Em Mem Martins, por volta da 13h00 caiu uma carga de agua, pelo que me contaram agora.


----------



## StormRic (28 Fev 2018 às 14:25)

david 6 disse:


> continua os traços mais pa frente e apanha Coruche também
> 
> ****** só digo isto, TRETA DE DIA, frustração ao mais alto nivel



Há que ver o quadro geral e a particularidade das células se alinharem criando largos corredores temporários em que não há aparente actividade, mas, mais tarde ou mais cedo, pela distribuição aleatória desses alinhamentos, todos os locais serão atingidos.


----------



## Dematos (28 Fev 2018 às 14:27)

Ouviu-se 2 bombas por volta das 12h20m; o dilúvio passou um pouco a norte! Agora não chove! 13,8°C.


----------



## StormRic (28 Fev 2018 às 14:34)

Aglomerado de células fortes em trajectória passando pela área de Lisboa. Se não se dissiparem parecem ter potencial para granizo e trovoada, topos muito frios.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Fev 2018 às 14:39)

Neste momento em Montemor, Loures.


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Fev 2018 às 14:53)

7,7 mm acumulados até então
Cerca de 15°C com as abertas de sol agora, 989 hPa e vento com rajadas fortes.

Frete fria já passou, toca a vir os pós frontais!


----------



## fhff (28 Fev 2018 às 14:59)

Nesta última hora a face norte da Serra de Sintra limpou completamente. Céu azul. Há 1 hora não se via nada. A Norte células grandes sobre o mar.


----------



## Aine (28 Fev 2018 às 15:05)

Confirma-se  sol em Sintra.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Fev 2018 às 15:10)

Por volta das 14:30, fez aqui um trovão que até abanou as paredes da casa.
Por agora não chove, aproveitei para ir espreitar o poço do meu vizinho, e já debita nas laterais, vindo do solo, para o poço, em todo o redor, até cerca de 2 metros, altura já em que está a água, pois ele é alimentado também pelas caleiras dos telhados.
Mas já dá para ter uma ideia que esta chuva de ontem e de hoje já repassou mais de metros de solo, o que já não é nada mau.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Fev 2018 às 15:19)

Sol pela Grande Lisboa também, vamos ver o que aí há de vir ainda. Vento moderado com rajadas fortes de vez em quando.


----------



## RStorm (28 Fev 2018 às 15:41)

Boa Tarde

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *9,9ºC*
Máxima: *17,9ºC *
Tarde chuvosa com chuva moderada e certinha, acumulado de *3,9 mm*. 
---- ---- ----- ----- ------ ------
Hoje
Mínima: *8,9ºC *
Dia ventoso com céu muito nublado e chuva apenas durante a madrugada, acumulado de *4,8 mm*. Agora o céu abriu-se e encontra-se pouco nublado. 
O evento rendeu até agora *11,1 mm*, veremos o que ainda virá no final do dia.

T. Atual: *17,1ºC *
HR: 63% 
Vento fraco de Oeste 4,3 Km/h


----------



## António josé Sales (28 Fev 2018 às 15:44)

Por aqui já há sol lá para a noite devemos ter animação novamente.


----------



## miguel (28 Fev 2018 às 15:47)

Rajada máxima a pouco do evento até agora com *61km/h

16,2ºC
13,6mm
989,0hpa*


----------



## criz0r (28 Fev 2018 às 15:49)

*988,3 hPa* registo de pressão mais baixo desde que instalei a Estação. Rajada máxima de *46km/h*.
Boas abertas neste momento e 17,2ºC


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Fev 2018 às 16:01)

Este sol (16.1º ) até sabe bem para estar um bocadinho na esplanada a ver o mar em Sesimbra  Está revolto ,amanhã não sei se não vai galgar a muralha!! O acumulado desde a meia-noite por Azeitão está nos 13.3mm foi uma verdadeira noite de inverno à moda antiga, soube bem estar de lareira acesa , a ouvir a ventania e a chuva a bater na janela  Para a noite parece que vamos ter mais qualquer coisita, aguardemos com serenidade


----------



## criz0r (28 Fev 2018 às 16:11)

Venha lá mais água! Esta parece que vai atingir a Margem Sul e grande Lisboa.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Fev 2018 às 16:11)

A tarde segue com uma aberta e com sol, que vai espreitando por entre as nuvens.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Fev 2018 às 16:12)

Tomar, Valdonas acumulou *20,1 mm* na última hora. 
______
Por aqui, depois de uma aberta o céu voltou a fechar bem.
Espero que a noite seja animada.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Fev 2018 às 16:19)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Os aguaceiros continuam, e está a ficar muito escuro, quase como se fosse já de noite, do lado da Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros o escuro é tanto que mais parece que vai desabar o céu.
> O radar mostra eco amarelo sobre a zona de Alcanena.


Podes crer! Continua fechado por aqui com nuvens muito escuras... os aguaceiros já são mais espaçados mas continuam. Tem chovido muito por aqui, tanto que o terreno passou de seco a alagado! Felizmente sem vento...


----------



## jorgeanimal (28 Fev 2018 às 16:30)

Por volta das 13h choveu torrencialmente na Lourinhã durante uns 10 ou 15 minutos. Pareceu-me ver um flash. Antes, às 11h45 já tinha chovido bem. Na altura em que as nuvens deram lugar ao sol, 14h30, fez muito vento. Os meus cataventos sofreram...


----------



## DaniFR (28 Fev 2018 às 16:44)

Belo acumulado em tomar.


----------



## david 6 (28 Fev 2018 às 16:56)

StormRic disse:


> Há que ver o quadro geral e a particularidade das células se alinharem criando largos corredores temporários em que não há aparente actividade, mas, mais tarde ou mais cedo, pela distribuição aleatória desses alinhamentos, todos os locais serão atingidos.



eu estava a falar da minha zona, claro que em geral o evento está a ser bom, mas a mim e aos coitados da margem sul calhou a rifa do azar para teres noção, tenho *7.5mm *acumulado, 7.2mm durante a noite e durante o dia 0.3mm

neste momento cai uns pingos e vou ter esperança do que lá vem finalmente parece vir na direcção da margem sul seguindo de mim, espero eu


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Fev 2018 às 17:00)

Também pouca chuva para os meus lados, mas é aguardar. Também onde ela faz mais falta não é nas zonas urbanas do litoral, mas sim no interior e zonas rurais... O choro neste fórum (não neste tópico) é que é de levar as mãos à cabeça... Haja pachorra!


----------



## StormRic (28 Fev 2018 às 17:00)

S.Pedro do Estoril, agora.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## AMFC (28 Fev 2018 às 17:05)

Aproxima-se novo round para AML


----------



## jorgeanimal (28 Fev 2018 às 17:12)

Até às 17h, aqui na Lourinhã. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (28 Fev 2018 às 17:18)

Horizonte marítimo totalmente fechado pela chuva em aproximação.
15°C, 84%, vento SW 22Km/h estável. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (28 Fev 2018 às 17:21)

Chove fraco. O céu está muito escuro a SW.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Fev 2018 às 17:29)

Aqui voltou a chuva! Está muito escuro!


----------



## StormRic (28 Fev 2018 às 17:37)

Já chove quase moderado aqui na costa do Estoril. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (28 Fev 2018 às 17:39)

Começa a chover fraco pelo centro de Lisboa, Saldanha. Vento fraco.


----------



## Candy (28 Fev 2018 às 17:42)

Centro de Peniche sem ponta de vento, neste momento!


----------



## StormRic (28 Fev 2018 às 17:55)

Chuva moderada a intensificar-se, em São Pedro do Estoril. Céu encoberto muito escuro.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Fev 2018 às 18:07)

Os aguaceiros moderados estão de volta.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Fev 2018 às 18:26)

Chove forte agora!


----------



## david 6 (28 Fev 2018 às 18:28)

uns chuviscos aqui,  a parte de trás vertical da célula está interessante


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Fev 2018 às 18:30)

Boa tarde!
Volta a chover fraco a moderado e o vento sopra bem.
Sinceramente, esperava muito mais deste dia. Vamos ver como corre a noite/madrugada.


----------



## criz0r (28 Fev 2018 às 18:37)

Se não se dissiparem antes de cá chegar, vai dar uns bons acumulados:


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Fev 2018 às 18:55)

Bem, que chuvada!


----------



## Sanxito (28 Fev 2018 às 18:57)

Boa tarde. 
Chego a casa e vejo um acumulado de 2.2 mm. Ou a estação avariou ou houve por aqui uma bolha de proteção. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Fev 2018 às 19:00)

Que bela bomba a vir para a AML, ainda vai causar estragos...

Chuva moderada por enquanto


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Fev 2018 às 19:00)

Aguceiros fortes a cair agora mesmo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Fev 2018 às 19:03)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Que bela bomba a vir para a AML, ainda vai causar estragos...
> 
> Chuva moderada por enquanto



A vir não, já cá está


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (28 Fev 2018 às 19:03)

Eh pá!! 
Muita atenção AML!!! 
Apertem os cintos que vai bater forte!!


----------



## miguel (28 Fev 2018 às 19:04)

Mais uma vez a ficar no meio sem nada, fiasco de dia este até agora...


----------



## Geopower (28 Fev 2018 às 19:05)

Chove moderado em Telheiras. 15.1°C. Vento fraco.  987 hPa


----------



## António josé Sales (28 Fev 2018 às 19:05)

Após uma pausa volta a chuva!!!!!!!!
e deve intensificar-se pelo que  vejo no radar


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Fev 2018 às 19:09)

Downburst ?????


----------



## david 6 (28 Fev 2018 às 19:12)

chuva forte finalmente!!!


----------



## AMFC (28 Fev 2018 às 19:12)

O radar assusta, até que ponto o que aí vem é preocupante ?


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Fev 2018 às 19:13)

Wtf nunca vi isto na minha vida


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Fev 2018 às 19:13)

Por acaso nem está a chover assim tanto por aqui, como mostra o radar. 
As rajadas é que sopram mesmo bem.


----------



## RStorm (28 Fev 2018 às 19:14)

Chove fraco


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Fev 2018 às 19:15)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Wtf nunca vi isto na minha vida


O que está a acontecer?


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Fev 2018 às 19:16)

Chuva moderada por Alvalade...


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Fev 2018 às 19:16)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O que está a acontecer?


Deve estar a ser bem localizado porque aqui a alguns quilómetros a baixo não está a acontecer nada de mais.


----------



## StormRic (28 Fev 2018 às 19:19)

Segundo dilúvio em Carcavelos! Ruas inundadas (habitual...). E ainda vem lá mais. 

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Fev 2018 às 19:20)

Tiagolco disse:


> Deve estar a ser bem localizado porque aqui a alguns quilómetros a baixo não está a acontecer nada de mais.


Nem acima eheh. Apenas chuva moderada tocada a vento pontualmente forte.


----------



## remember (28 Fev 2018 às 19:20)

Como dizia o outro, tá fote ta! de volta à Póvoa, chove bem e com o vento a intensificar e bem!


----------



## criz0r (28 Fev 2018 às 19:22)

Autêntico dilúvio por aqui já há largos minutos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Fev 2018 às 19:23)

Estava só na zona mais aberta para o vento, que é a estação de Queluz e até meteu medo, e ainda mete. 

As escadas para o átrio viraram cascata.

Nem vale a pena abrirem o chapéu porque vai voar, chegam lavadinhos a casa xD


----------



## AMFC (28 Fev 2018 às 19:26)

A perder actividade rapidamente.


----------



## António josé Sales (28 Fev 2018 às 19:26)

E já chove forte novamente.


----------



## remember (28 Fev 2018 às 19:27)

E continua a subir, 16 km/h com rajadas de 31 km/h, vento predominante de sudoeste e pressão atmosférica de 985 hPa.


----------



## Candy (28 Fev 2018 às 19:28)

Aquela coisa está em cima de Peniche! humm...
Vamos ver...


----------



## criz0r (28 Fev 2018 às 19:28)

Rain rate de *10,8mm/hr*, que grande chuvada por aqui. *1,8mm* a subir em flecha.


----------



## tucha (28 Fev 2018 às 19:30)

Chovia à poucos minutos de forma completamente torrencialmente em telheiras, só de metee no carro molhei-me toda, agora a percorrer a segunda circular wm direção a casa no olivais, contibua a chover bem mas com menos imensidade e tocada a muito vento, a estrada está completamente inundada!!! Trovoada ainda não ouvi nem vi nenhuma hoje!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Fev 2018 às 19:31)

Volta a chuva forte...


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Fev 2018 às 19:32)

Continua a chuva forte, ribeira de Belas tomou o seu caminho superficial...


----------



## miguel (28 Fev 2018 às 19:33)

Aqui estrada seca, já não chove desde a madrugada e uns pingos a meio da manhã..vento moderado a forte para ajudar a secar


----------



## criz0r (28 Fev 2018 às 19:34)

Chove *torrencialmente*!


----------



## jamestorm (28 Fev 2018 às 19:34)

Abriram as torneiras por aqui, finalmente  vai chovendo bem!


----------



## fhff (28 Fev 2018 às 19:41)

Muita chuva pelo Oeste,  desde Sintra a Alenquer. Bons acumulados, com toda a certeza. Estradas cheias de lençóis de água.


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Fev 2018 às 19:42)

Realmente já ganhei o dia, pés molhados, um carro atirou me com a água toda na passadeira, já estou lavadinho 

Nunca tinha estado na rua para experienciar estas rajadas fortes com chuva forte, felizmente consegui me abrigar. 

Certamente mais de 10 mm nesta hora.


----------



## RStorm (28 Fev 2018 às 19:42)

Chove moderado e o vento começa a aumentar de intensidade. Acumulado segue nos *5,1 mm*.


----------



## criz0r (28 Fev 2018 às 19:46)

Abriram literalmente as comportas. Que dilúvio novamente por aqui!


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Fev 2018 às 19:51)

Em Lisboa vai chovendo moderadamente, na Quinta do Conde, a Netatmo vai marcando mais qualquer coisa...


----------



## António josé Sales (28 Fev 2018 às 19:52)

Por aqui continua a chover com muita intensidade.


----------



## criz0r (28 Fev 2018 às 19:56)

*4,8mm *e chove forte.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Fev 2018 às 20:00)

Chuva forte continua aqui...


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Fev 2018 às 20:02)

Acumulado rechonchudo: *33,8 mm*


----------



## miguel (28 Fev 2018 às 20:06)

Aqui tudo voltou ao normal..terra de fiascos

Já nem deve chover hoje e este mês termina seco como todos os outros anteriores, *42,4m* este mês, muito longe da média.


----------



## criz0r (28 Fev 2018 às 20:06)

Já acalmou. Contabilizados *5,4mm *só nesta episódio de precipitação intensa. .


----------



## RStorm (28 Fev 2018 às 20:07)

Chove bem, *5,7 mm *acumulados


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Fev 2018 às 20:17)

Núcleo a aproximar-se de Portugal, *986,7 hPa.*

*36,6 mm*, dia mais chuvoso do ano até agora.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Fev 2018 às 20:21)

guisilva5000 disse:


> *36,6 mm*, dia mais chuvoso do ano até agora.


Esse valor estará correto?
Aqui à volta, o acumulado anda por volta dos *9 mm*.


----------



## david 6 (28 Fev 2018 às 20:21)

chove moderado


----------



## RStorm (28 Fev 2018 às 20:27)

A chuva já parou, mas o vento continua aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## jorgeanimal (28 Fev 2018 às 20:30)

@lourinhã, 28 de fevereiro, até às 20h30
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Fev 2018 às 20:32)

Tiagolco disse:


> Esse valor estará correto?
> Aqui à volta, o acumulado anda por volta dos *9 mm*.



Yap, grande parte do que choveu até às 3h,* 21,6 mm *só de madrugada porque a estação apanhou uma coluna grande de chuva nessas horas.


----------



## miguel (28 Fev 2018 às 20:33)

Numa altura que era previsto o vento aumentar por aqui acabou por ficar fraco


----------



## AJJ (28 Fev 2018 às 20:39)

Fiquei ensopado 3 vezes hoje e apanhei sol na zona das Amoreiras.

Agora em entrecampos, chove e vento fraco.

O ipma alerta para possibilidade de tornados.


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Fev 2018 às 20:49)

Irónico é receber esta chuva toda no último dia do mês e já estar a 1 mm de alcançar o normal para o mês. 

Com certeza que será ultrapassado, coisa que não acontecia desde Maio de 2017?... (se esquecermos Agosto e aquela célula localizada)


----------



## Jodamensil (28 Fev 2018 às 20:50)

Boas pessoal
Onde voces seguem as imagens de radar? Do ipma.pt? Ou existe mais algum site que possa ver?

Enviado do meu SM-G928F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (28 Fev 2018 às 20:52)

Jodamensil disse:


> Boas pessoal
> Onde voces seguem as imagens de radar? Do ipma.pt? Ou existe mais algum site que possa ver?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G928F através do Tapatalk


Aqui  http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.remote/index.jsp


----------



## Jodamensil (28 Fev 2018 às 20:59)

joralentejano disse:


> Aqui  http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.remote/index.jsp


Obrigado 

Enviado do meu SM-G928F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Jodamensil (28 Fev 2018 às 21:08)

Desconfio que atividade eletrica vai passar tudo muito a sul e espanha principalmente.

Enviado do meu SM-G928F através do Tapatalk


----------



## tucha (28 Fev 2018 às 21:19)

E há mais de uma hora que tudo se acalmou por aqui, nos Olivais...
Já não chove nada e o vento acalmou, está fraco...
Que podemos esperar para  as proximas horas aqui para Lisboa??


----------



## AJJ (28 Fev 2018 às 21:20)

Entrecampos continua o vento moderado.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Fev 2018 às 21:31)

Boas noites,

Por Alcabideche sigo com *11,7 mm.*
O evento(semanal) até ao momento está nos *27 mm*.
Na Ulgueira,Sintra tem acumulado bem até, de momento está nos *43 mm, *sendo que* 20 mm *caíram hoje*.*
Vou tentar não fazer juízos finais, pois nos próximos dias serão de alguma, muita lotaria, vamos ver.


----------



## António josé Sales (28 Fev 2018 às 21:43)

E continua a chuva intensa que maravilha.


----------



## jamestorm (28 Fev 2018 às 21:48)

Nova carga <3 14ºC


----------



## criz0r (28 Fev 2018 às 21:54)

Rapaziada da Margem Sul e talvez grande Lisboa, vamos a mais um round ?


----------



## miguel (28 Fev 2018 às 21:55)

criz0r disse:


> Rapaziada da Margem Sul e talvez grande Lisboa, vamos a mais um round ?



já esta o caminho aberto para Setúbal ficar no meio...enfim dia para esquecer


----------



## david 6 (28 Fev 2018 às 22:54)

formou-se um corredor fino de células na zona de Coruche, Coruche teve 8.7mm na ultima hora, mas aqui de mim estava a passar de raspão, mas parece que agora cresceu ligeiramente mais para o meu lado e já estou a apanhar chuva por vezes com periodos mais fortes


----------



## criz0r (28 Fev 2018 às 22:55)

Chove bem por aqui.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Fev 2018 às 22:57)

Agora a chuva parou mas aumenta bastante o vento...


----------



## david 6 (28 Fev 2018 às 23:00)

chuva bem forte neste momento


----------



## srr (28 Fev 2018 às 23:04)

*24.4 mm*  nas ultimas 24h


----------



## Sanxito (28 Fev 2018 às 23:13)

Boa noite. 
Por cá sigo com um acumulado bastante baixo, 6.4 mm.
A temperatura é de 14.4°c e a humidade nos 93%HR. 
O vento atingiu os 51 Km/h pelas 22:48

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## AMFC (28 Fev 2018 às 23:19)

Como habitualmente estas condições de forte instabilidade são uma lotaria, em pequenas distancias pode haver acumulados com diferenças brutais.


----------



## david 6 (28 Fev 2018 às 23:26)

que engraçado quando começou a formar-se a linha células aqui na zona, o aguaceiro ainda vinha lá bem longe, mas o aguaceiro chamou a linha! e ela foi sempre esticando o dedo à espera dele até ele cá chegar e agora já estão juntinhos, e viverem felizes para sempre


----------



## david 6 (28 Fev 2018 às 23:43)

chove bem


----------



## Aspvl (28 Fev 2018 às 23:49)

Boa noite! 

Nos últimos 15 min houve algumas rajadas valentes aqui pela Baixa de Lisboa.
Um bom dia de Inverno.


----------



## remember (1 Mar 2018 às 00:03)

Boas, máxima de 16,7ºC às 13:51 e mínima de 14ºC às 6:26.
A rajada máxima atingiu os 43 km/h às 19:53.
De momento sigo com 14,8ºC e 85% de HR, a pressão continua em queda com 983 hPa


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Mar 2018 às 00:06)

*Tópico de Março * https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-marco-2018.9702/


----------



## david 6 (1 Mar 2018 às 00:10)

dados do ultimo dia de fevereiro:

máxima: *16.9ºC *(-0.2ºC)
minima: *13.3ºC *(+3.7ºC)
acumulado: *17.7mm*

Fevereiro teve uns espantosos 45.1mm...


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2018 às 00:26)

O ultimo dia acabou com *14,0mm* e um total mensal de *43mm *não seria os últimos 3 dias que iria salvar este mês horrível.


----------



## RStorm (1 Mar 2018 às 05:57)

Boas

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *8,9ºC *
Máxima: *17,6ºC *

Termino o mês com *24,8 mm*, sendo que *13,4 mm* foram registados nestes últimos 3 dias. 

*
*


----------



## AMFC (1 Mar 2018 às 07:30)

Ainda nao vi os acumulados Mas devem ser muito bons Aqui   so ouvia chover esta madrugada


----------



## StormRic (1 Mar 2018 às 12:54)

Acumulados do dia, nas estações IPMA da RLC:

mm (das 0h de *dia 28* às 0h de dia 01):
25,6 Alcobaça
9,4 Praia da Rainha
*47,0 Ansião*
11,4 Lavradio
11,9 Cabo Carvoeiro
13,7 Cabo Raso
30,0 Coimbra (Aeródromo)
20,5 Coruche
25,7 Leiria (Aeródromo)
19,9 Lisboa (Gago Coutinho)
15,2 Lisboa (Geofísico)
15,6 Lisboa (Tapada da Ajuda)
25,7 Lousã (Aeródromo)
17,9 Pegões
38,4 Rio Maior
14,5 Santa Cruz (Aeródromo)
19,2 Santarém (Fonte Boa)
22,3 Setúbal
*42,1 Tomar, Valdonas*
21,1 Torres Vedras (Dois Portos)

*Média da RLC: 22,36 mm*

Máximas horárias:
*20,1 mm* (14h-15h)Tomar, Valdonas
*10,3 mm* (19h-20h) Rio Maior
9,2 mm (06h-07h) Coimbra (Aeródromo)
8,7 mm (21h-22h) Coruche
7,4 mm (12h-13h) Alcobaça
6,5 mm (12h-13h) Leiria (Aeródromo)


----------

